# ~~~waist Length Dreams~~~ Challenge 2018



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok ladies! You asked for it!


* Welcome to Waist Length Dreams!*

This is a continuation of the Waist Length challenge started back in 2013! Congrats to those who've made it! To those who haven't...Let's GET IT! This is a two year challenge to give everyone time to grow grow grow, so even if you're SL or APL right now, you just never know know know (what may happen in two years) 

*This challenge is now extended for another year (I just changed the title for the upcoming year 2018).

The new check in dates are posted below. You can join at any time during this year, but I will stop updating the challengers list March 1, 2018.*

To join, LIKE THIS POST, and post the following:

*Current Length:
Ultimate Goal:
Regimen:
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) 
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:
Starting Pic:*

*You aren't an OFFICIAL challenger w/out a starting pic!*

*We will have the following check ins for 2018*

*April 30*
*August 31*
*December 31*

Challengers List:
@ezina
@HappyAtLast
@JJamiah
@prettybyrd
@bebezazueta
@Froreal3
@charmtreese *Congrats! *
@Nightingale
@CluelessJL
@~*~ShopAholic~*~
@rafikichick92
@angelhairtype4
@Prettymetty
@fifigirl
@Chazz
@xxlalaxx
@julzinha
@GrenadianGal
@TraciChanel
@Royalq
@Kimbosheart
@Rastafarai
@SpicyPisces
@Kerryann
@Caramel74
@llan
@trclemons
@nerdography
@Fhrizzball
@Nevacontent
@nubiangoddess3
@Firstborn2
@WaistLengthDreams
@uofmpanther
@NaturallyBri87 
@snoop
@PlainJane 
@Jade Feria 
@Chazz 
@Aggie
@melisandre 
@bronxsoloist 
@kupenda 
@morgandenae 
@Benuontherise 
@NaturalfienD 
*@traceedeebee*
*@KidneyBean86*
*@SouthernStunner *
*@nyeredzi *
*@ResultsMayVary *
*@ajoke *
*@bluenvy *
*@LoveArianna *
*@FollicleFanatic *
@shortdub78


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Current Length: BSB
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: Shampoo once a week to every two weeks, DC once a week to every two weeks. Detangle every two weeks. Protein every two weeks. Moisturize and seal every few days. Style in twists, bun, or some other updo.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: None
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: I'm having issues retaining for the past two years for some reason. I've increased my protein intake and my external protein treatments to see if that helps. I will also be taking a vitamin again because I retained/grew pretty well when I was taking them.
Starting Pic: *


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm in. This is where I need to be.
*Current Length: Fresh trim to APL
Ultimate Goal:  Waist, Baby!
Regimen: *

*Every 2 weeks Wash, DC, maybe future steamer *
*Twistouts, braidouts, buns.  *
*Products - L'oreal Hyaluronic shampoo, Joico MR Treatment Balm DC, Neutrogena Triple Moisture, Mizani Thermasmooth Smooth Guard, Aussie Moist*
* How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  7"
Natural/Relaxed/Other:  Natural
Tips/Tricks: Low manipulation, prepoo always with Aussie Moist, growth aids
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Attempting to be a "blowdry" natural and only styling on stretched hair. Personal challenge to break my dependence on wigs.
Starting Pic:





My homemade length check shirt.  It's rudimentary, but functional!



*


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 9, 2015)

I am in.. 
I am going to use this to block my spot. I am not straightening my hair until the end of this year or for my Birthday weekend in January ... LOL 


*Current Length: BSL
Ultimate Goal: Waist Length is it...
Regimen: Low Maintenance, wash weekly, deep condition weekly. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Soon to come
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  Natural
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Health issues are making things complicated.
Starting Pic: Soon to come*


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay, so I'm going for it.  

*Current Length: 
CBL almost APL

Ultimate Goal: 
HL

Regimen: *
*Prepoo, cleanse, deep condition once a week; rinse/co-wash 3-4 times a week; plait M/S nightly*
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 
12 inches

Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
Natural

Tips/Tricks:
Ayurveda treatments, lots of TLC of the ends, and using the GHE method

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *
*I am always very picky about my ends, and I tend to cut my hair at the drop of a hat.  This attitude keeps me from retaining length.  I am going to be more patient and stop being so type A about my ends.  Also, my edges, while much better than they have been, are still a bit thin.  *

*I am going be better about putting my hair up at night.  Going to bed without a sleeping cap, wrap, or satin pillow case means my hair gets smashed and matted then I get SSKs and detangling is painful with lots of breakage.  I have to be smarter about my hair care and not be lazy at night.

Starting Pic: *
*I will not be using heat to straighten my hair next year, so my length checks will be of me with a WNG stretching my hair to show my length.  I will post a pic tomorrow after I do my hair in the morning.  *


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 9, 2015)

*Current Length: between SL & APL (ETA: I'm passed APL & approaching BSL!  Surprised!)
Ultimate Goal:  TBL stretched
Regimen:  still trying to come up with one. I do wash and gos and I'm style challenged. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  I think 6 or 7 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural 
Tips/Tricks: keep scalp clean
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  laziness. LOL
Starting Pic:*


----------



## ezina (Nov 9, 2015)

*Current Length:*
Full BSL.

*Ultimate Goal*: 
Waist length at the minimum (the longer the better, but I wont be as hard on myself if/when I reach lengths past waist length).

*Regimen*: 
Nothing much: Bun. Wash hair after a week or two; in between, spritz hair with water every morning. Rinse and repeat.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: 
Not sure. Waist length feels like a mile away on my body. I will be maintaining at MBL until all my heat damage is gone.

*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: 
Natural.

*Tips/Tricks*:
Protect them ends, baby...and watch out for high heat tools.

*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more*:
I need to protect my edges better and be more watchful of my ends. I also need to be less rough when detangling. It always seems like I'm washing my hair in a hurry.

*Starting Pic*: Will post around January.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Welcome ladies! Here's to healthy hair growing!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 9, 2015)

*Current Length: *Full APL/grazing BSL
*Ultimate Goal: *WSL
*Regimen:* Bi-weekly washing which include a prepoo, deep conditioning, and protein treatment (if needed)
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *not sure, maybe 5-6 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *daily vitamins and consistent regimen
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *slow growth, retention seems to be ok.
*Starting Pic: *


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 9, 2015)

*Current Length: *APL
*
Ultimate Goal: *HL
*
Regimen: *
1-2 weekly: Oil prepoo (steam when possible), wash (shampoo or water rinse), steam DC every wash. 
Nightly: Spray hair with oil and band
Monthly: Protein treatment
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *8-9 inches
*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*
Tips/Tricks: *no direct heat & cleanse scalp weekly
*
Issues or difficulties/Things you're tweaking to retain more: *learning patience, figure out when and how to trim
*
Starting Pic: *taken 11/25/15. waist length is at the 11 inch mark on this tshirt


----------



## CluelessJL (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in!


*Current Length: BSL
Ultimate Goal: Full, thick WL with good ends! (Although I'll probably still feel like I have short hair and want to keep going!)
Regimen: Still learning/adjusting. I currently wash once a week with shampoo, DC and oil rinse, but I change the products. I am extremely style challenged; I've been wearing nothing but twist outs for all of 2015 but I'm sick of them now!
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: About 6-8 I think, but I have at least a couple of inches of raggly ends to lose too.
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Relaxed, with a few inches of texlaxed & new growth. 
Tips/Tricks: I'm hoping to pick some up rather than having any to share!
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: My hair sheds. A lot. I've tried garlic, protein, tea rinses and scalp exfoliation but nothing has helped yet. I need to get that under control.
Starting Pic: attached.*


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm In 
*
Current Length: *APL
*Ultimate Goal:  *Full Thick WL
*Regimen: * Still Learning, but essentially, Fortnightly, Prepoo with Conditioner + Coconut Oil. Shampoo. Deep Condition, Leave Ins and Grease. I don't change products as I've found stuff that's eliminated excessive breakage but I need to work on my techniques.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *10 inches in the back, 14 from  the front/top
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL): *Natural but I'm not particularly tied to it.
*Tips/Tricks: *Long Term Protective Styling pretty much straight through it
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I want to learn how to install Long Term Protective Style my hair myself. About a year ago, I lost a lot of hair to stress and my hair thinned out considerably. Some patches were just see-through. I've grown out the worst of it but I have a sort of line of thin ends that I need to get rid of. 
*Starting Pic: * I don't have any straightened pics to hand, may have a couple of twist out photos that I can dig out.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 10, 2015)

*Current Length: **BSL*
*Ultimate Goal: WL 
Regimen: Deep Conditioning weekly and keeping my hair braided or twisted for 2-4 weeks. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 5-6 Inches (I will be back with a more accurate measurement)
Natural/Relaxed/Other (OPTIONAL): Natural 
Tips/Tricks: Protective Styling and GHE
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Last year I realized my hair grows pretty well regardless of how my diet is, so my lack of growth over the last year is purely a retention issue on my behalf. I'm fixing this by keeping my hair tucked away in braids or twists. 
Starting Pic: Coming Soon*


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 10, 2015)

Add me in this shingding


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in. I'm also a part of the 12 inch in 12 months challenge so if I can succeed in getting 12 inches I will definitely attain waist length!

*Current Length: *BSL/MBL Stretched, APL Unstretched
*Ultimate Goal: *MBL UNSTRETCHED or Waist-length STRETCHED
*Regimen: *
Pre-Poo: Rhassoul Clay with Kapoor Kachli (I just love this scent!)
Wash: Every three weeks.
Deep Condition: Every three weeks during the winter and every two weeks during the warmer months.
Protein Treatments: Every three months.
Style: Braids/Twists/Braid-outs. I will try and keep the Wash-n-Gos at a minimum as I note my hair best responds when it isn't manipulated on a daily basis.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *I have so much shrinkage but once stretched I am about 6-8 inches away depending on my layers.
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *Keeping my ends moisturized at all times. Washing in sections. Minimizing use of brushes/combs until wash day. Sleeping with a silk bonnet. Low manipulation. Little to no trimming.
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *Being Patient with my hair and treating my ends delicately. In addition, my biggest difficulty is finding styles that are protective and attractive. I am hoping the added length will help with style versatility
*Starting Pic: *Please see avatar pic.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Current Length: APL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: Shampoo every 3-4 days; Conditioner wash every day; apply infusium leave-in conditioner, seal w/ argan oil; pre poo/deep condition when needed with EVOO and Olive Miracle breakage formula; Wet bun as protective style and wash n go loose every three days.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 8-10
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: Instead of chopping my hair off, I treat it, and I limit heat to no more than 2x a month. And it's mostly in a wet bun after I conditioner wash, moisturize and seal.
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: My hair is very fine so it has a mind of it's own and I have to be very delicate with it. I'm refusing to cut it even though I don't have that straight across look because no matter how many times I cut it to even it, I end up back where I started, lol 
Starting Pic:
 *


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 10, 2015)

Oooh fun, I was just remarking about how pretty and long my hair was earlier this year before I cut it. It will be fun to grow it back.
*
Current Length:*

Full Shoulder Length

*Ultimate Goal*: 
Waist length stretched, MBL unstretched (lol, I never wear my curls) 

*Regimen*: 
Hair dresser every other week. I'll once per quarter. I do my own shampoo, conditioner and leave-in, I'll add the heat protector and let her straighten and style it. I will use claudie's elixir every other night and just be sure to keep moisturizing and sealing my ends. I usually style my hair in a bun or braid. Having someone else dry and straighten means I don't have to put anymore heat on it until the next wash and I won't get tire, impatient and unnecessarily rough with my hair. During the summer, I usually do braids or some other protective style. 

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL*: 
12 inches, but my hair has bayalage highlights throughout so I suspect I will have to cut some of that out over time. 

*Natural/Relaxed/Other*: 
Heat Straightened Natural

*Tips/Tricks*:
The easier your regimen, the more long-term success you will have.  Pin curls, bantu knots and braids are your friends.

*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more*:

Patience! I need to repurchase quality conditioners, keeping in mind protein and moisture balance. I also need to balance out my diet again as I was never great about taking growth aid supplements. 
*
Starting Pic*: I will post soon.

It's good to be back on the hair board.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 10, 2015)

*Current Length: bra strap 
Ultimate Goal: 24 inches of hair 
Regimen: joico treatment balm, qhemet amla cream, water oil spritz. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 9 
Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural (OPTIONAL) 
Tips/Tricks: moisturize every night,  keep hair stretched 
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: issues with ssks and styling 
Starting Pic:

*


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in! ...out of lurkdom, lol. Here's my information:

*Length: *BSB/BSL
*Ultimate Goal: *Whip length
*Regimen: *hiding my hair till January (crown and glory method) and will alternate between wet buns when it gets warmer. DC biweekly w/ heat, LOC method.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *6? Not sure.
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural

(OPTIONAL) 
Tips/Tricks: *I'll also be using MSM as a supplement.
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *My crown is a lot shorter than the rest of my hair 
*
Starting Pic: Below
 *


----------



## GrenadianGal (Nov 10, 2015)

Saving my spot

*Current Length: just above APL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: wash and deep condition weekly.  Protein treatment every 6 weeks.  LCO daily. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: --quite a few
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)-- natural
Tips/Tricks: satin bonnet every night and when lounging on couch
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: SSK. Not sure how to reduce or prevent those. 
Starting Pic:*


----------



## julzinha (Nov 11, 2015)

*Current Length: *Layered APL
*Ultimate Goal: *Layered WL
*Regimen: *Protective style with braids, then weaves. Moisturize my hair every other day and wash/condition every 2 wks. And use Njoy Oil on my scalp every other day
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *8 to 9 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *Don't leave out my hair for more than 2 weeks between installs. Eat well and exercise. Take different hair nourishing supplements and maintain a clean and healthy scalp. 
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *Alternating supplements every few months, using T/Sal Shampoo, and SSKs. AND be patient and consistent. 
*Starting Pic: Coming Soon*


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 11, 2015)

*Current Length: *_Neck length _
*Ultimate Goal: *_Waist length _
*Regimen: *_PS with extensions. More protein treatments. Eating healthier, and taking supplements regularly._
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *_12
Inches._
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *_Texlaxed _
*Tips/Tricks: *_eating healthier_
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *_keeping a track on my retention. Not trimming regularly enough. Touching my hair too much._
*Starting Pic: will probably get this done around December when I do my pics for SL 2015

EXTRA QUESTIONS
Are you deluding myself?: *_probably_
*Will you still achieve some sort of amazing goal?: *_fingers crossed? I've only ever been SL before. The longest my hair has been is 1 inch below my CB so reaching BSL would be a dream for me._


----------



## Chazz (Nov 11, 2015)

Can I join if I have a twa?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome new challengers! 
@Chazz of course! You never know what may happen.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in as well!

*Current Length:  APL

Ultimate Goal: WL

Regimen: Practicing crown and glory method of keeping hair in braids, washing weekly and deep conditioning, Protein treatment (aphogee 2 step treatment ) whenever braids are taken down, Inversions every month, massage Green magic and MN mix every other day, 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: At least 8 inches

Natural/Relaxed/Other: FULLY TEXLAXED

Tips/Tricks: Daily scalp massages for 5 minutes with tips of fingers coated with almond oil,  Drink loads of water, exercise, use a satin scarf when at home, Drink Mineral rich daily, use blowdryer on cold air when detangling aside from this, no heat allowed,  tea rinses to combat shedding, trim every 4 months (1/8th of an inch)

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Recently cut off my relaxed ends so fully texlaxed now....hopefully i should have no major issues

Starting Pic: Hair is currently in braids but this may help*


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 11, 2015)

*Current Length: Apl

Ultimate Goal: Waist Length

 Regimen: I either get my hair blown out at the salon or I wear wigs. Wig regimen: shampoo every 1-2 weeks (Crème of Nature detangling shampoo or Suave Clarifying), condition and airdry in braids. Unravel and detangle hair then rebraid. Moisturize as needed with Garnier Sleek and Shine Cream. Currently I am using Liquid Gold oil on my scalp 3x a week, but I'm not sure how long I will use this growth aid.

 How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 5ish

 Natural/Relaxed/Other: straight hair natural 4b

 Tips/Tricks: I always sleep in a satin bonnet or scarf. Even during naps. I massage my scalp occasionally for increased circulation. When I can remember I invert 7 days each month

 Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: My hair just doesn't grow very fast, but my retention is great

 Starting Pic: coming after my end of year blowout and trim. I'm wigging it until right before Christmas*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to all these beautiful heads of hair and beautiful ladies! Let's get this crackin!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll be back when I actually figure out a regimen lol.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Current Length:* grazing BSL
*Ultimate Goal:* WL
*Regimen: *Currently I wash, dc, and straighten once a month, but I am thinking about going back to wigs for awhile to reduce manipulation and let my hair thicken up. I will also probably do a stint of wash-n-goes next summer because I am going to Colombia for 2 weeks and don't want the hassle of having to keep my hair straight or a wig on and I will need to practice my reggie before I go.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *around 6 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *none
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I struggle a lot with SSKs and thin, split ends. Part of that is that my ends are heat-damaged/BKT-damaged which caused splits. I recently trimmed to make things more even, but didn't completely trim away the damage. I chose to do this because in the past, whenever I've trimmed to blunt, healthy ends, they got raggedy again before I reached my goal length. As of right now, my thought is to grow past my goal length and then trim to healthy ends and maintain them with trimming from then on. I have very fine hair in general, so I think that may play a role as well.
*Starting Pic: *
* *


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in!
Current Length: APL but I'll know new length after tonight's trim
Ultimate Goal: HPL
Regimen: Clarify once a month, Shampoo and DC every 2 weeks. If hair needs extra moisture will co-wash in between the 2 weeks. Protein DC when needed or every 6 weeks. Trim every 3-4 months but dust ends if necessary. Only use heat in the winter once a month and protective styles in the summer since my hair does not last 3 days lol.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 9"
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: keeping my hair stretched helps keep the tangles and knots away, I've also learned straightening it out every 2 weeks or at least once a month also helps me retain length. I just prefer to use as less heat as possible.
Starting Pic:


----------



## trclemons (Nov 11, 2015)

*Current Length:*  APL
* 
Ultimate Goal:  *HL
* 
Regimen:  
Nightly =* LCO and use butter/pomade on ends, baggy & massage scalp.  *NOTE:  *A protein spritz is used for the "L" on Tuesdays, Thursdays & Saturdays and moisture spritz is used on the other days.
*Tuesdays =* Wet plaits & pre-poo with cowash conditioner under heat cap for 30 minutes; wash scalp & plaits while rinsing out cowash conditioner; add in moisturizing conditioner and rinse out 80% of it with cold water; dry in turbie 30 minutes & air dry 1 hour; LCO and use butter/pomade on ends, baggy & massage scalp.
*Biweekly Non-Shampoo Saturdays =* On Friday night, take plaits out; spritz hair with AVJ/water/Infusium 23/ginger oil mix & re-plait; baggy overnight.  On Saturday morning, take out plaits & apply DC relaxer style & sit under heat cap for 1 hour; cowash scalp & hair; add in moisturizing conditioner and rinse out 80% of it with cold water; dry in turbie 30 minutes & air dry 1 hour; LCO and use butter/pomade on ends, plait hair & let it air dry; spritz (if hair has dried), baggy and massage scalp at bedtime.
*Biweekly Shampoo Saturdays =* On Friday night, take plaits out; spritz hair with AVJ/water/Infusium 23/ginger oil mix, apply oil & re-plait; baggy overnight.  On Saturday morning, take out plaits & apply DC relaxer style & sit under heat cap for 1 hour; shampoo scalp & cowash hair; apply reconstructor & shave; add ACV rinse & shower; add in moisturizing conditioner and rinse out 80% of it with cold water; dry in turbie 30 minutes & air dry 1 hour; LCO and use butter/pomade on ends, plait hair & let it air dry; spritz (if hair has dried), baggy & massage scalp at bedtime.
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  *6.5

*Natural/Relaxed/Other:  *Natural

*Tips/Tricks:  *100% protective styling

*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  *Trying to learn when my hair needs dusting/trimming.

* Starting Pic:  *Will post at the end of December.


----------



## Chazz (Nov 11, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome new challengers!
> @Chazz of course! You never know what may happen.


Ya post later


----------



## nerdography (Nov 12, 2015)

*Current Length: *I'm currently a HL natural, but I'm getting a relaxer and getting it cut to BSL Thanksgiving week.
* Ultimate Goal: *HL

* Regimen:*
Nightly: Lightly mist hair with sweet almond oil and detangle with natural bone comb. And massage scalp.
Weekly:  Shampoo and condition
Biweekly: Hot oil treatment with avocado oil
Monthly: Protein treatment and moisturizing deep conditioner.
Quarterly: Get a touch up.

* How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *6 inches
* Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Relaxed
* Tips/Tricks: *N/A
* Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *N/A*
Starting Pic: *Will post the first week of January.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 12, 2015)

@nerdography , why are you cutting back to BSL?


----------



## nerdography (Nov 12, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @nerdography , why are you cutting back to BSL?



No reason really, I just want to do something different.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Nov 13, 2015)

*I'm in... 

Current Length: *APL
*Ultimate Goal:  Wasit Length *

*Regimen:*
Every other Night: Moisturize hair and seal with Castor oil 
Weekly:  Shampoo and condition while in braids
Monthly: Take down braids, detangle hair, Clarify,  Protein treatment and moisturizing deep conditioner then back to cornrows and wig


*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *11 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural 
*Tips/Tricks: Low Manipulation + Protective Styling with wigs 
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *N/A*http://blacknaps.org/low-manipulation-protective-hairstyling/*
*Starting Pic: *Getting my hair straighten for my 3 year natural anniversary in February


----------



## Subscribe (Nov 13, 2015)

@TraciChanel

I think your already grazing WL. Are you 6 inches from HL?


----------



## Nevacontent (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Ladies,

I have been MIA, but I'm back and ready for the challenge.

*Current Length: Neck length

Ultimate Goal: WL

Regimen:   Wash and deep condition my hair 2x per week (Sundays & Wednesdays).  
                      On Sundays, add-in an oil rinse (rotate between Castor Oil & Coconut Oil) using a heating cap. 
                      Use leave-in conditioner and a heat protectant (blow dry hair on low). 
                      Use JBCO with essential oils on scalp and edges at least 4x per week. 
                      Protective styling by either wearing a wig or phony pony.*

*I'm also using Keracare products.  I plan on using a Clarifying Shampoo 1x per month since I'm using Keracare's Sulfate-free Hydrating Shampoo.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 12-14" (estimate)

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Texlax but transitioning to natural.

Tips/Tricks: As diagnosed by my doctor, I have alopecia - which he thinks might be stress related. During 2014, my body wasn't absorbing any nutrients, therefore,  under his direction and supervision, my vitamins are as follows: Vit C (3 grams per day), Vit B, Biotion (5 - 10 grams per day), Chlorella (9 grams per day) and Vit D (50,000 IU - 1x per week. My levels were extremely low, which have now improved), and to follow the Bullet Proof Diet as much as possible.  

He also prescribed Spironolactone, to help with my high blood pressure and for hair growth, as those are the side effects of the medicine.  *

*Exercise at least 4x a week and incorporate protein shakes.  

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Protein sensitive, so making sure to do a wet hair strand after every wash.

Starting Pic:

*


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 14, 2015)

I just added my starting pic and inches to my post (#3).  

*Anybody trying anything new on the growth aid front? * I've used sulfur and MN in the past.  This time I plan to incorporate rosemary oil, peppermint oil, and ylang ylang oil (since I already own these 3.)


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 14, 2015)

Subscribe said:


> @TraciChanel
> 
> I think your already grazing WL. Are you 6 inches from HL?



Someone else told me this. I think I'm mistaking waist length for hip length 

Well, maybe I'm about 3" away from waist length or less  @Subscribe thanks so much for confirming this for me.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 14, 2015)

*Current Length: BSL. The top of my brastrap to be specific
Ultimate Goal: Fully shoulder length wash and go. No clue what that'll equate to straight as I'm still necklength curly
Regimen: Loose two strand twists with wash and goes thrown in. I wing it as I go
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6-7 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: Mainly fingerdetangle and cowash and oil rinse more
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Breakage and knots
Starting Pic: Will post at the end of the year.*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2015)

New challengers added 

@TraciChanel Yes, I was about to post that you look about 3 inches from WL! You'll be our first winner!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2015)

So I've been consistent with my protein shakes and higher protein foods. I'm consuming about 70-80 grams per day, which is a far cry from what it used to be. I think I will up this to 100. I might need to invest in some higher protein meal bars. Also, I found a nice new multivitamin and a decent hair/skin/nails vitamin. I'm going to be very consistent with these. I want to retain 3 inches by end of summer next year. 

Thinking about installing some braids in January...not sure. I think my hair benefits from little to no manipulation.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm in again, I still haven't made it past APL,SMH. I have extension but I will definitely post a pic before end of yr.


*Current Length: APL
Ultimate Goal: TL
Regimen: Wash and deep condish once per wk. Add leave in and seal with Shea Butter. 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  Natural
Tips/Tricks: My hair thrive when I'm consistent. Keep ends protected.
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Im going to commit to bunning 24/7 and weekly deep conditioning...Also hoping a change in my diet will help me retain.
Starting Pic: to be continued*


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm in. I'll edit with my starting pick after I ask DH to take it:

*Current Length:  APL

Ultimate Goal: WL

Regimen: Wash 1-2x per week.  DC overnight, shampoo, detangle with rinse out conditioner, and style. Typically, I bun or do 2 crown braids.  In the summer, I wash n go on the weekend. 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: ? 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural

Tips/Tricks: low manipulation

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  My nape and crown break easily.  The back middle of my hair tangles easily too. 

Starting Pic:*


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 15, 2015)

I would like to join. I can't post my starting pic now because I'm in a sew in but I will post as soon as I take this out (this Friday).

*Current Length: *Middle Back Length
*Ultimate Goal: *Waist Length 
*Regimen: *Protective styling with wigs (no more sew ins). Washing and deep conditioning once a week. Rebraiding beehive braids under my wig every two month. Taking manetabolism. oiling scalp with castor oil every other night.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *about another 12 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *natural
*Tips/Tricks: *protective style
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *oiling scalp with castor oil.
*Starting Pic: *Coming once i take my sew in out


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> So I've been consistent with my protein shakes and* higher protein foods*. I'm consuming about 70-80 grams per day, which is a far cry from what it used to be. I think I will up this to 100. I might need to invest in some higher protein meal bars. Also, I found a nice new multivitamin and a decent hair/skin/nails vitamin. I'm going to be very consistent with these. I want to retain 3 inches by end of summer next year.
> 
> Thinking about installing some braids in January...not sure. I think my hair benefits from little to no manipulation.



Hmm maybe that's what I'm missing, more protein in my diet, I need to look into that. In the mean time, I've revised my vitamin reggie. I'm placing my order Friday for Spirulina, Bamboo tea, Marine Collagen, Fish Oil. I've been pretty consistent with drinking 32oz of Green Juice every morning, I figure I can add the Spirulina to that. I may or may not add a vitamin d, but for the next 3 months I'm going to see how this work out for me.


----------



## snoop (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in.  And this time I will make it! I'll add my info when I get to my laptop.

------

Updating to include my stats:

*Current Length:  *MBL*
Ultimate Goal:  *HL*
Regimen:*
Clay wash or shampoo wash weekly -- shampoo wash on days where I do protein treatments.  
Protein treatments every second week until the end of the year.  Monthly starting in 2016.
Water rinse 1-2+ times in between washes.
Spritz with Giovanni Direct Leave-In+water and moisturize daily.
Keep hair in protective style 95% of the time.​* How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  *Approx 4*"
Natural/Relaxed/Other:  *Natural
* Tips/Tricks:  *Finger combing when restyling.  Using a comb to detangle 4 times a year.  Leaving it alone as much as possible.  Tucking in/covering my ends as much as possible.*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  *Need to fill in my front edges (destroyed in post partum shedding.)*
Starting Pic:*


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2015)

Hopefully this will keep me disciplined. 
*Current Length: *Grazing APL

*Ultimate Goal: *WL (honestly will settle for MBL)

*Regimen:*
Pretty simple. Finish transitioning, keep hair up at night. M&S at least every other night. Cowash and DC weekly. Clarify when needed. Stay away from heat by doing updos, out styles, and roller sets. Oil scalp when needed.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 7* ins until MBL

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Transitioning - 23 months post 

*Tips/Tricks: *Dont be afraid to trim

*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I'm so hair lazy sometimes so nightly routines are hard for me and I'm style challenged so giving up heat is hard. 

*Starting Pic: *Im going to trim first


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 17, 2015)

*I've been gone for a minute, now I'm back with the jumpoff!
Time to focus on my hair again, like for real. Count me in!*

*Current Length: Just past BSL
Ultimate Goal: Full, healthy WL
Regimen: DC every 2 weeks at most, protective styles (my self-made wigs over cornrows are my go-to), Manetabolism vitamins and iron supplements, high protein diet and drinking lots of water, but overall, keeping it super simple
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: About 4-6 (V-shape)
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Last texlax was October 2014..So somewhere in between?
Tips/Tricks: Patience!
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Staying consistent with my regimen. We gon' make it though!
Starting Pic: Coming soon*


----------



## Chazz (Nov 18, 2015)

*Current Length:Twa

Ultimate Goal: WL 

Regimen: cowash 2x a week, dc 2x a week 
use a cleanse conditioner as need 
oil scalp 3x a week
Keep it in twists for til SL (2 weeks) i will be rock a wig.
I will be wear my hair out, to give it a break.(1 week in a wash n go then back in a twist's-)
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Alot

Natural/Relaxed/Other: natural four/ second big chop

Tips/Tricks:n/a

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: strand knot, keep my edge from break off.

Starting Pic: later*


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2015)

*

I'm in:

Current Length: *SL
*
Ultimate Goal: *WL (like another poster said, MBL would  suffice - honestly)*

Regimen: *I will be wearing wigs and half wigs over cornrowed or celies hair. Deep Treat once every 3-4 weeks, Co-wash my cornrows 1-2 times a week, Clarify once a month, Oil scalp 2-3 times a week with jbco and some other sulfur/MN concoction.
* 

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* Oh my Goodness! Quite A Bit! Something like 26" or more.
* 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Very Very Mildly Texlaxed once every 8-12 months!
* 

Tips/Tricks:* Ain't gat none up my sleeves at the moment but I will say this - my vitamin regimen is what's helping my hair at the moment.
* 

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *Time to massage my scalp, washing and DCing, Moisturizing my hair, time for pretty much everything to do with my hair. IDK! I'm pushing myself here but I have to try.
* 

Starting Pic: *I don't care for this but I guess I can post it by the end of the year. I'm convinced that length checks jinx my progress, so I don't like them too much.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes! Something to keep me on track and accountable. Will be back with regimen and starting photo.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 19, 2015)

I want in on this challenge!  

*Current Length: *BSL
*Ultimate Goal: * Hip Length
*Regimen: *I'm still working on fine tuning my regimen, but currently I'm aiming to Deep condition 2x a week. Light Protein every other week. Shampoo/Clarify once a Month.  Co-wash as needed. Moisture and seal as often as possible. 
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *I probably have 4-5 inches until I'm full waist length. 
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Relaxed 
*Tips/Tricks: *JBCO/EVOO scalp massages several times a week. 
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:* I just did a major trim due to thinning ends (again).  I'm hoping the deep conditioning 2x a week will help to minimize the breakage that was causing my ends to thin.   
*Starting Pic: *


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm in. This is where I need to be.
> *Current Length: Fresh trim to APL
> Ultimate Goal:  Waist, Baby!
> Regimen: *
> ...


Love the shirt @HappyAtLast. I think I will be making one of those for myself...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2015)

@Prettymetty, how long is each session when you do your inversions?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 19, 2015)

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty, how long is each session when you do your inversions?


@Aggie @Prettymetty
I dug into my favorite natural health book (I've been using it for about 15 yrs) this weekend and just so happen to look up hair growth.  It actually recommends inversion.  It says "Lie down on a slant board 15 minutes a day to allow the blood to reach your scalp.  Massage your scalp daily."

My Total Gym reaches a high slant, so I'm going to see if I can do 15 minutes.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 19, 2015)

Aggie said:


> *
> I'm in:
> 
> How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* Oh my Goodness! Quite A Bit! *Something like 26" or more.*
> ...


Noooo, that can't be right unless you're like 7 feet tall!  Do you mean 26 centimeters, which is around 10 inches?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> Noooo, that can't be right unless you're like 7 feet tall!  Do you mean 26 centimeters, which is around 10 inches?


I don't know @HappyAtLast. I was just guesstimating anyway. I'm not sure but it has to be close to 15 inches still though


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> @Aggie @Prettymetty
> I dug into my favorite natural health book (I've been using it for about 15 yrs) this weekend and just so happen to look up hair growth.  It actually recommends inversion.  It says "Lie down on a slant board 15 minutes a day to allow the blood to reach your scalp.  Massage your scalp daily."
> 
> My Total Gym reaches a high slant, so I'm going to see if I can do 15 minutes.


Thanks for this hun. What's the name of the natural health book by the way?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

Aggie said:


> @Prettymetty, how long is each session when you do your inversions?


I do 5 minutes. I did it daily for a month once and I saw noticeable growth.  Now I only do it for 7 days.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 19, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for this hun. What's the name of the natural health book by the way?


Prescription for Nutritional Healing 3rd edition by Balch.  The topic is actually under hair loss.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 19, 2015)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I want in on this challenge!
> 
> *Current Length: *BSL
> *Ultimate Goal: * Hip Length
> ...




@WaistLengthDreams Your name matches the challenge name...how cool! You definitely got this is the bag now


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 20, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @WaistLengthDreams Your name matches the challenge name...how cool! You definitely got this is the bag now



lol. I saw that.  I took it as a sign that it's finally going to happen (and stick) this time.


----------



## Chazz (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope everyone having a great weekend. 
A quick check-in: my hair is grow faster than I thought it would.
I'll been step up my cowashing game. So I guess that helps. I did buy too many deep conditioner with protein. 
That made me mad. A waste of money. I don't have protein overload...my hair was just a little dry with no breakage.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you think adding some honey & oil to your protein DCs will balance them out?


----------



## Chazz (Nov 26, 2015)

trclemons said:


> Do you think adding some honey & oil to your protein DCs will balance them out?



I will be trying that next time.


----------



## melisandre (Nov 26, 2015)

*Current Length: APL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: Wash and deep condition once a week, protective styling... Wigging / bunning
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: Not sure
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: Low manipulation
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Crown area breakage, finding the perfect deep conditioner that provides moisture and slip
Starting Pic: Will post before January 1st*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Good morning ladies! New challengers have been added. WELCOME! *

*I ordered some Manetabolism vitamins. I took them in early 2014 with nice results. I retained/grew about half an inch/month for the three months that I used them. I ordered a 4 month supply of the new formula. So hopefully they help me grow/retain a couple inches by the Spring.*

*Still doing my extra protein. Fell off a little last week since I ran out of protein powder last week, but I'm back on it this week. *

*Right now my hair is in twists. I feel like it's scraggly though. I want to cowash it and moisturize real quick or something.*


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm excited about straightening my hair next month. I'm finally at a length where I can wear my hair out more. Next year I will try to wear my hair 80% of the time. I will still wear wigs occasionally for color and shorter styles. I'm eyeing this lob wig right now...
https://www.hairsisters.com/product/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-DEEP-INVISIBLE-LPART-WIG-JINA/20185


----------



## Chazz (Nov 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm excited about straightening my hair next month. I'm finally at a length where I can wear my hair out more. Next year I will try to wear my hair 80% of the time. I will still wear wigs occasionally for color and shorter styles. I'm eyeing this lob wig right now...
> https://www.hairsisters.com/product/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-DEEP-INVISIBLE-LPART-WIG-JINA/20185



I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 29, 2015)

*Current Length: MBL longest layer.  APL shortest layer

Ultimate Goal: Short term =longest layer waist length. Long Term = shortest layer waist length 

Regimen:Monthly - Cleanse,condition, style. Biweekly- scalp rinse  Weekly- moisturize, oil saturation  Daily - scalp rubs

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:err around 3 I'mguessing but I'll edit this later 

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 

Tips/Tricks:No heat, no cutting, no salons.  PS, keep covered, stay hydrated. 

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:Hand In Hair Syndrome.  Getting too heat friendly.  

Starting Pic:after birthday*


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome @bronxsoloist!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I may need to stop washing so often. Think I will stick to wearing my hair in these twists with braided roots and take them out every two weeks rather than every week. Shoot, maybe I need to just get some box braids with added hair so I can give my hair a break for a few months.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome @bronxsoloist!


Hola! And thank you.  I've been waiting for years until I could join the waist length challenge. Yay. Exciting.  Especially hyped about all the hair porn that will posted. 

So Yay again!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I think I may need to stop washing so often. Think I will stick to wearing my hair in these twists with braided roots and take them out every two weeks rather than every week. Shoot, maybe I need to just get some box braids with added hair so I can give my hair a break for a few months.



I'm a dirty bird and honestly only have wash day once a month.  I'll rinse  my mane but a full blown wash day,bleh, once ever 4 weeks lol. I'm not saying take my dirty advice,  IJS, I don't judge lol and whatever gets you to your goal


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm excited about straightening my hair next month. I'm finally at a length where I can wear my hair out more. Next year I will try to wear my hair 80% of the time. I will still wear wigs occasionally for color and shorter styles. I'm eyeing this lob wig right now...
> https://www.hairsisters.com/product/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-DEEP-INVISIBLE-LPART-WIG-JINA/20185


These wigs you women speak of, I really want to try one some day. I wouldn't even know where  begin


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2015)

bronxsoloist said:


> I'm a dirty bird and honestly only have wash day once a month.  I'll rinse  my mane but a full blown wash day,bleh, once ever 4 weeks lol. I'm not saying take my dirty advice,  IJS, I don't judge lol and whatever gets you to your goal



@bronxsoloist  Not judging! I might just have to become a dirty bird too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2015)

bronxsoloist said:


> These wigs you women speak of, I really want to try one some day. I wouldn't even know where  begin


Go to your local bss. Usually they allow you to try on wigs with the purchase of a wig cap. It gives you a chance to try new styles and colors without the commitment of dye or cutting.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 1, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I think I may need to stop washing so often. Think I will stick to wearing my hair in these twists with braided roots and take them out every two weeks rather than every week. Shoot, maybe I need to just get some box braids with added hair so I can give my hair a break for a few months.


I only cowashing 3x a week max.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2015)

Super excited to be here! I want gorgeous waist length hair, like yesterday. I have bleached and dyed hair in the back that i am growing out. I dont intend to bleach again until this section has completely grown out (i want a different dye style, not because its unmanageable or anything). I am also growing out my heat damaged bangs. They should be long enough to justify a cut of 3 or so inches by my birthday in March, if i can wait that long
*
Current Length: *Grazing APL
*
Ultimate Goal: *Full Waist Length, though I think there's a high chance that I'll be content at MBL
*
Regimen: *Weekly shampoo and dc, twice monthly mild protein, m&s every 3 days, massage scalp 3 times per week with Green Magic, daily MielleOrganics hair vitamins
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *Not sure. Will have to get someone to check for me. But im guessing at least 12
*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Natural, may become a heat straightened natural in 2016 to help with knots and detangling
*
Tips/Tricks:* Im still learning, but i know i cant go more than 3 days without moisturizing or cowashing ny hair
*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I will be taking a hair growth vitamin, massaging my scalp with a sulfur based pomade, and keeping my scalp clean. I also am thinking about going back into half wigs to protect my hair from this cold weather 
*
Starting Pic: *Will have someone take a picture for me or try it myself today


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome @kupenda! Your regimen sounds very similar to mine, if not the exact same.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 6, 2015)

I want in ! Hope to reach WL Dec 2016 god willing.

Current Length: APL
Ultimate Goal: TBL
Regimen: Shampoo 1x weekly, mid week cowash. Hard protein every 3 months, mild every month inbetween. LCO after every wash, mist with water to reactivate products every night before tieing up hair. Vitamins, water, and exercise.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6+
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: I wish
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: I want to thicken my ends so I will be babying and trimming along the way.
Starting Pic:


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 7, 2015)

My new Kerastase goodies are here. I'm not washing my hair until Wednesday, but I want to see how everything smells 

Today is day 7 of my inversions. It seems like I got good growth in the back and on the sides based on the looseness of my braids.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 7, 2015)

*Current Length:  Bsl-ish
Ultimate Goal: Waist length
Regimen: Wash 1x a week. Deep condition with heat. Moisturize daily. Bun 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: not sure
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: None
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Laziness.
Starting Pic:*


----------



## Chazz (Dec 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My new Kerastase goodies are here. I'm not washing my hair until Wednesday, but I want to see how everything smells
> 
> Today is day 7 of my inversions. It seems like I got good growth in the back and on the sides based on the looseness of my braids.


Girl I can't wait til the new year. I'm buying a bunch of stuff for my hair.


----------



## Benuontherise (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey I'm In!

*Current Length: *Full APL
*Ultimate Goal: *Hip Length
*Regimen:* shampoo 1-2 weeks with DermOrganics Moisturizing Shampoo, DC 1-2 weeks with homemade mix of coconut oil, olive, castor oil and shea butter. Buns, braid outs, sponge wet sets and wigs. 
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* About 8 in
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *3c/4a Texlaxed but currently transitioning 11 weeks post
*Tips/Tricks:* I noticed LOC method on wash day followed by my Indian hemp grease keep hair completely moisturized, detangled and soft until next wash
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:* Dry roots-LOC method-I have to spritz with water daily or every other day to maintain moisture if indian hemp is not used
*Starting Pic:  *Sorry I took the pic myself, next time will have hubby but at line 10 to start.  **


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 9, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> I want in ! Hope to reach WL Dec 2016 god willing.
> 
> Current Length: APL
> Ultimate Goal: TBL
> ...


Your hair is growing good I've noticed


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 9, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> Your hair is growing good I've noticed



Thank you @bluenvy  Hopefully I can get it to grow great with some extra TLC !


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 10, 2015)

*Current Length:  MBL (longest layer)
Ultimate Goal: WL or W"HIP"

Regimen: Clay wash hair once or twice a week, deep condition after each wash, and Aphogee 2-step monthly.  Protective styling all of the time. And ACV rinse monthly.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: To be totally legit, I need 2.75 inches before I can claim WL.  Hopefully I will be there by the next check in ...

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural*

*Tips/Tricks: Dusting quarterly and S&D as needed.  Too much dusting and trimming led to stall outs for me in the past.

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Aside from maintaining my patience, I need to figure out a style that will allow me to wash once or twice a week without causing setbacks.  It is important to me that I deep condition often, so hopefully I can find a happy medium.

Starting Pic: ...

 

I am looking forward to gettin' it!!

I hope you all are doing well ...*


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2015)

I need to show my hair some love today. I think I will moisturize with Garnier sleek and shine cream and seal with Con argan oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome ladies! New challengers added! Make sure yall post them pics by Dec. 31st if you haven't already!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2015)

I purchased some more protein powder. I haven't had any all week since I had run out. Still doing great on my medium protein treatment every two weeks. I ran out of Komaza, so I'm using Mega Tek now, which still has hydrolyzed keratin. The Komaza had more different types of proteins like keratin, wheat, collagen etc. Taking my Manetabolism Plus vitamins and doing scalp massages w/my sulfur pomade from the Pomade Shop. So if all goes well, I should hopefully be looking at another two inches by the summer. I'm going to do a quarter inch dust sometime in January.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 11, 2015)

*may I join in also?


Current Length: apl
Ultimate Goal: wl
Regimen: wash every two weeks, condition, and put hair in a puff
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 10
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) natural
Tips/Tricks: twist hair overnight to give it some stretch
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: breakage
Starting Pic:*


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 11, 2015)

I love wash days as that's the time I can do length checks. Glad to see I've retained my growth this past month/month and a half.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 13, 2015)

SO has been dropping hints that twist outs look better than anything else on me. I was happy to hear that since it's a low mani style thats easy to keep my hair moisturized. 
I'm going to flat iron next week so I can trim then it's right back to no heat for 4 months.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 13, 2015)

I would like to join. It'll take more than two years for me to reach waist length.
*
Current Length: *_APL_
*
Ultimate Goal: *_Either MBL or waist length _
*
Regimen:
*
Out of protective style
  Prepoo, shampoo,oil rinse, and deep condition weekly.
  Light protein treatment every 3 to 4 weeks.* 
*
In protective style
Cleanse and condition with diluted shampoo and conditioner every week.

In both situations 
Moisturize and seal every other day paying close attention to my ends when in mini twists
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  8 1/2 to 9 inches

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 


Tips/Tricks: *
I plan on inverting the first quarter. I've always wanted to try it.
*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:
*
I have two problem areas at my temple. I'm hoping scalp massages will help this area.
I'm also going to prepoo with Chicoro's recipe and oil rinse when I'm not in a protective style.* 

Starting Pic:*
This was taken on December 6th. They'll be my starting pictures. I don't predict much will change by the first.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 13, 2015)

I think I figured out a solution. I'm going to Masturcuts on Sunday to get my hair flatironed for picture day with my boyfriend (Dominican Salon is closed on Sunday). It never fails with them whipping out their scissors because my hair looks uneven when it's straight. It's just the way it always grows. The crown and nape grow slower or different or whatever the case is. No matter how many times I cut it to even it, it always ends up the same. So I'll just let Mastercuts know that I'm growing my hair out and I'm in a length challenge to just curl the ends under the way I do at home. I already gave my hair a dusting so there is no need to get it cut. I really  don't want to go from APL back to SL. So I made up my mind. Thank you to LHCF because without you all, I'd be the victim of the vicious hair cycle insanity, lol.


----------



## Chazz (Dec 13, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> I think I figured out a solution. I'm going to Masturcuts on Sunday to get my hair flatironed for picture day with my boyfriend (Dominican Salon is closed on Sunday). It never fails with them whipping out their scissors because my hair looks uneven when it's straight. It's just the way it always grows. The crown and nape grow slower or different or whatever the case is. No matter how many times I cut it to even it, it always ends up the same. So I'll just let Mastercuts know that I'm growing my hair out and I'm in a length challenge to just curl the ends under the way I do at home. I already gave my hair a dusting so there is no need to get it cut. I really  don't want to go from APL back to SL. So I made up my mind. Thank you to LHCF because without you all, I'd be the victim of the vicious hair cycle insanity, lol.


I Agree with you.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 13, 2015)

*Current Length:  APL
Ultimate Goal:   WL
Regimen:  I am doing back to back weaves for a year.  I will cowash on Wed and on Sundays wash, cond, and deep cond.  When I get my weave redone it is wash, protein rx, cond, blow dry braid and reinstall. This will be every 8 weeks
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  about 8
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  Natural
Tips/Tricks: Drinking more water and taking a hair vitamin called Hairburst 
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:
Starting Pic:  Will be back in Jan with a starting pic*


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 13, 2015)

My scalp is sore from wearing my wig today. Massaging it is helping a bit... Tomorrow I am going to loosen the straps. In a few days I won't have to worry about tight wigs anymore. I'm going on a personal no wig challenge until March


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 14, 2015)

*Current Length: *BSL
*Ultimate Goal: *longest layer WL and all other hair at least BSL
*Regimen: *varies, but once a week wash and condition, detangle once every 1-3 weeks depending on style, blow dry with comb attachment at least once every 3 or 4 weeks.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *4 or so
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Natural
*Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:
Starting Pic: *trying to attach. Attached!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 15, 2015)

Ready to join!

*Current Length: *BSB
*Ultimate Goal:* APL (unstretched/wash and go) Currently NL
*Regimen: *
(Sun/Monday) always shampoo/wash days
(Weekly style) - Heavily sealed twist out (air dried) placed in an updo/high pony/bun (for the winter)
Water rinse every 2-3 days and repeat style above
Protein treatments bi-weekly
DC once a month
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *About 9 - 10
*Natural/Relaxed/Other:* Natural
*Tips/Tricks:* Sealing with grease and applying oil nightly allows me to keep my hair moisturized longer
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:* being gentle when styling and having patience when detangling
*Starting Pic:





*


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp is sore from wearing my wig today. Massaging it is helping a bit... Tomorrow I am going to loosen the straps. In a few days I won't have to worry about tight wigs anymore. I'm going on a personal no wig challenge until March


What will you do as a protective style instead? I'm nosy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll just be wearing it straight. I work in a restaurant so I wear buns to work.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'll just be wearing it straight. I work in a restaurant so I wear buns to work.


Cool beans! I can't wait to read how you keep your hair straight throughout the week.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally washed my hair yesterday. My scalp feels great

Prepoo/detangle: Vo5 Pomegranate & Grapeseed Strengthening Conditioner
Shampoo: Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Tingle
Deep Condition: HQS The Slip
Leave in: Camille Rose Fresh Curl
Moisturizer: Bel nouvo Deep Quench Moisture Butter

I used my turbie twist to soak up most of the water.
Think I did about 14 braids on damp-ish hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

I straightened my hair Wednesday night with one pass on 300 degrees. It still has a lot of texture and I like it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2015)

*New challengers added! Welcome!
@traceedeebee
@KidneyBean86
@SouthernStunner 
@nyeredzi 
@ResultsMayVary *


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Today I'm going to take down my twists and do a protein treatment and a DC. I haven't dced in a couple weeks. I need to get some more protein powder again soon.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair Wednesday night with one pass on 300 degrees. It still has a lot of texture and I like it.


Very pretty!

How did you attach your photo? I can't figure out how.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2015)

nyeredzi said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> How did you attach your photo? I can't figure out how.


Thank you. I clicked attach file and then I picked a photo. It kept loading so I switched from Chrome to Browser and the pic was there.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Thank you. I clicked attach file and then I picked a photo. It kept loading so I switched from Chrome to Browser and the pic was there.


Okay thanks. Maybe I will try a different browser. I didn't see an attach button


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm working on a regimen still. Tonight I'm deep conditioning.  Going to heavy moisturize, do about 5 or 6 cornrows,  and rotate between cornrows and my wig for a few weeks.


----------



## ajoke (Dec 20, 2015)

I would also like to join in. 

*Current Length: full SL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: 1x weekly: deep condition on dry hair overnight, shampoo and condition. Light blow dry on cool or Braid or twist to stretch. Bun all week and maybe lightly re moisturise mid week of if feeling dry 
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: not sure, will measure. 
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) natural 4b
Tips/Tricks: I try to regularly sleep with a silk scarf on 
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: split ends, dry hair and tangles. I keep having to trim drastically. Just trimmed from APL in November.
Starting Pic: coming after next wash. *


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome @ajoke!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Everyone.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm excited about straightening my hair next month. I'm finally at a length where I can wear my hair out more. Next year I will try to wear my hair 80% of the time. I will still wear wigs occasionally for color and shorter styles. I'm eyeing this lob wig right now...
> https://www.hairsisters.com/product/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-HAIR-DEEP-INVISIBLE-LPART-WIG-JINA/20185


She's cute.. I like it..  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2015)

I put in some twists that I want to last another two weeks. I used some new products, including a scalp exfoliator. Hair and scalp feel good. Still taking Manetabolism and started some B-Complex with it because I think I noticed increased shedding. Want to balance out the biotin. Still have my protein regimen going on. I find that it's harder to remember to take my vitamins and protein shake when I'm at home rather than when I am getting ready for work.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 25, 2015)

trclemons said:


> *Current Length:*  APL
> *
> Ultimate Goal:  *HL
> *
> ...



Below is my starting pic.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

I added some glycerin to my prepoo and it seemed to go on better...if that makes sense. My wash has been completed. I have 8 plaits in my hair now. I will put some mini twists in. With the oil rinsing, my hair doesn't tangle like it used to do. I'm also using way less leave in conditioner.  I wish I could find my turbie towel but this old tshirt will do.


----------



## iVR (Dec 28, 2015)

*So I'm going to mosey on over here. I plan to be more active this time, fingers crossed lol. *

*Current Length: APL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: Wash my hair 2-3 times a week
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 8
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: ginger water rinses for tender scalps
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: my epic laziness and drinking more water
Starting Pic: *


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 28, 2015)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Ready to join!
> 
> *Current Length: *BSB
> *Ultimate Goal:* APL (unstretched/wash and go) Currently NL
> ...


wow, your hair is looong. It looks so healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Length check after a Mastercuts flatiron. They didn't harass me to get my hair cut, lol. I guess it didn't look too bad back there.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 28, 2015)

thank you, your hair looks great as well! @Caramel74 


Hoping this challenge will help me get more length when it's not stretched so that I can be comfortable with the shrinkage.. 
Gave myself a protein treatment and I am hoping to continue to do those every other week, still trying to lock down a low maintenance style that looks good to me when I wear it down.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

I forgot to update this thread but after close to 13 hours, I finished my mini twists. My shoulder is still hurting. I definitely need to find someone else do these for me. I wish I wasn't so tender headed. I also made some flaxseed gel to put on my edges. I'm hoping using a natural gel will not dry my edges and keep the breakage away.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I forgot to update this thread but after close to 13 hours, I finished my mini twists. My shoulder is still hurting. I definitely need to find someone else do these for me. I wish I wasn't so tender headed. I also made some flaxseed gel to put on my edges. I'm hoping using a natural gel will not dry my edges and keep the breakage away.



I love them! I should try doing this myself! Tired of having peoples' hands in my hair in the name of braiding it


----------



## bronxsoloist (Dec 28, 2015)

Figured I'd jump back in with an update. 
After a crappy work vacation to Puerto Rico, I've had to do some hair reevaluations. I'm not doing what I use to do and it's just a tad obvious. I'm not losing hair, but I don't see it retaining the way it was. If that makes sense. 
My personal 8 month challenge is at its half way mark and I'm already seeing where I'm messing up at.
1. I need to stretch my hair better
2. Deep Condition more
3. Detangle more thoroughly 
4. Missed my scalp massages and Inversion (which helps for me I think)

Today's Wash Day went exceptionally well.
I pre poed with VO5 and olive oil heated up
Detangled under the shower head in 4 sections. 
Washed with baby shampoo.
Shea Moisture deep condition for an hour
Washed semi thoroughly 
Divided in 8 sections 
Shea Butter + Jam and bantu knot sections 
I'm currently allowing that to air dry
then I'll put in some medium sized box braids
And repeat in a month.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

fifigirl said:


> I love them! I should try doing this myself! Tired of having peoples' hands in my hair in the name of braiding it


Thank you! I learned watching Naptural85 and KinkyKurlyQueen. The length of KKQ's mini twists is my goal. I've had whole braids come out from a braider braiding my hair being too tight. I just do it myself. You have way more hair than I do. Your twists will be absolutely lovely.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks so much @traceedeebee the videos were very helpful.....i'm going to do this for my next protective style as i'm currently in braids


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 29, 2015)

@fifigirl You're welcome. I hope you like them. They're easier to put in and take down than braids. My only complaint is that they frizz when you wash them. I try to focus on cleaning my scalp only unless I've been sweating so much that my hair stinks. Naptural85 talks about how she cleans and deep condition her twists.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

Today, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca CW on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd & rinsed it out, and rinsed out 80% of the Aussie Moist Conditioner.

Air dried and LCOB'd with Cream & Coco Flower Martini Mist, KJ Naturals Lavendar & Lemongrass Leave In, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Keravada Oil on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO around the edges and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter on ends.

I have massaged my scalp and I will baggy overnight.  My scalp and hair is .


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 30, 2015)

Started a hair journal (it's just a word document) but now when styling, I outline everything (from products used, detangling method, tools, and the state of my hair) then I jot down the pros and cons of the finished style and ways to correct any issues. I also keep up with long term goals and steps to get there. Then for the next wash instead of just going with the motions, I refer to the journal and use the solutions I came up with from the previous styling session. 

At first I thought it was a silly idea, but honestly it's been a huge help. My styles are looking better with each attempt and my hair feeling more manageable. I think it's because I am now making small conscious changes instead of just trying a bunch of new things to see how it comes out. I am really hoping I can keep this up...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought some new headbands for my protective styles. I rarely wear my hair down if ever. I think keeping my ends tucked away is keeping my moisture levels in check. I only need to moisturize twice a week now. I've been using Frizz ease straight fixation cream instead of my Garnier leave in. I've been using that line on and off for years and I'm tired of the smell.


----------



## ezina (Dec 31, 2015)

I did a light tension blow dry on my hair and it has grown quite a bit. But still, it's disappointing for being almost 5 years into this growth journey (will officially be 5 years in May 2016). 2016 will be the year I reach waist length. I will protect/hide my hair 95% of the time and will take my vitamins more consistently.

No excuses for me. It just has to be done.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

@traceedeebee  Those mini twists look great! 
@ezina I love that determination lady! I feel the same way!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok ladies. This is the last day of 2015!!! If you want to join and have your name added to the challengers list, please join and have a starting pic by today. I won't be updating the list after New Year's day.

Please don't forget to *post your starting pic by tomorrow* *1/1/16* if you haven't already! That will count as our first check in.

Looking forward to an amazing two years. Now,  let's grow some hair!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 31, 2015)

Moisturized my hair with nuetrogena triple moisture silk touch leave in cream last night. Today my hair is still nice and soft


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 31, 2015)

@ResultsMayVary thats a good idea. I may do the same. It would be too much for me to keep a word doc so I may use a little notebook.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 31, 2015)

@Froreal3 Thank you! 
@ResultsMayVary I have a journal that I keep recipe for my mixes in. I agree with how helpful journals are. I try to document more but I always forget.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

My starting pic taken today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

@Prettymetty your hair has grown girlie! We look like the same length. Your hair grew a lot because I know you had trimmed some this year.

As for me, I had a good wash day today. My hair and scalp feel great. Have my hair in huge twists pulled back, so not sure what style I will do or if I will just leave it like this for the week.

I'm still on top of my protein intake and treatments. I have one more day in my first bottle back on Manetabolism. I believe I grew/retained an inch since I trimmed after my flat iron in mid October. I trimmed to 10" all around and now it is 11" and 12" in the right quarter of my head. So if this growth keeps up, I should reach my length/health goals. I want to retain one more inch by my bday in March. If I can grow 1.5" by end of March, I will dust the .5 off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

@Froreal3 thanks girl! It's finally growing faster thanks to sulfur oil. My hair is 11-12 inches all over. I'm done with big trims. Next year I will be dusting every 3 months. I am doing wash day tomorrow. Tonight I will baggy with liquid gold and do a scalp massage.

I'm starting my inversions tomorrow

Is anyone else inverting this week?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^^Nice @Prettymetty I think we're similar in height too. It would be great for us to reach MBL and maybe WL at around the same time! I have NJoy oil, but I don't want the slight sulfur smell.  I did try LG Green Magic and I think it was pretty good, albeit a little smelly. I did doctor it up with fragrance oil, which was much better.  Might try that again...not sure.

I tried inversion when we first started talking about it a couple years ago, but it never worked for me, so I stopped.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Nice @Prettymetty I think we're similar in height too. It would be great for us to reach MBL and maybe WL at around the same time! I have NJoy oil, but I don't want the slight sulfur smell.  I did try LG Green Magic and I think it was pretty good, albeit a little smelly. I did doctor it up with fragrance oil, which was much better.  Might try that again...not sure.
> 
> I tried inversion when we first started talking about it a couple years ago, but it never worked for me, so I stopped.


Does the peppermint pomade have sulfur?  I might try that next...

As long as we don't go trim crazy we should hit our goals around the same time. How is your daughter's journey coming along?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Does the peppermint pomade have sulfur?  I might try that next...
> 
> As long as we don't go trim crazy we should hit our goals around the same time. How is your daughter's journey coming along?


The Peppermint Pomade does have sulfur. Not exactly sure if I will see growth like with the NJoy oil, but it smells like peppermint and the scalp massage can't hurt. 

Dd's hair is doing good. I've decided to keep her hair in twists and I'm looking into using heat to stretch every month or so. I haven't updated the children's challenge since her bday in November and I haven't started a new one because it seems no one really posts that many updates. I might start it again just to track dd's hair growth and have accountability for myself.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 31, 2015)

Sooooo I just used Alikay naturals Avocado Cream mask on wet hair and deep conditioned with my soft bonnet dryer for at least 20 minutes or more. For whatever reason I didn't rinse it out. I left it in and applied Fantasia IC heat protecting straightening serum and blow dried on medium heat medium speed.

Did the tension method then used my paddle brush. Blow drying was super quick. My hair feels so soft right now. One of the most annoying things is blow drying and your hair becoming brittle and rough feeling. Plan to flat iron in like an hour, I'm being lazy

The Alikay black soap shampoo is also great. My hair oddly felt moisturized but it does say it's moisturizing on the bottle. My other favorite shampoos don't do that, they simply clean well and don't strip, they don't give my hair that silky feeling after rinsing this Alikay stuff did. This is my first time using both products


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

@Froreal3 I'm thinking of stretching dds hair with heat also. I lightly straightened it for Christmas. It made detangling so much easier and her hair didn't dry up like a raisin like it usually does.


----------



## snoop (Dec 31, 2015)

Posting my starting picture.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 31, 2015)

I feel like every time I straightened my hair it took me like 4 hours lol. My stylist took forever to do it too. It took me a little over an hour and I did very small sections at a time. Plus my hair was shorter last time.

Technique really makes a difference. I used the comb before but after watching the glamtwinz video I saw one of them used a bristle brush to straighten. I also didn't just rub heat protectant over my whole head or large sections. I applied a tiny bit to each section

Eta: all of my old hair pics are deleted so I can't even compare but my hair does look longer


Also forgot to mention I did it on 375 heat. Last time was like 410 or 450 :/


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

You did a great job @Anaisin.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow @snoop. You're about MBL, so you'll be WL probably this year!


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow @snoop. You're about MBL, so you'll be WL probably this year!



I hope so!!!!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 1, 2016)

Current Length : like at least an inch from apl..my hair grew a lil since i took my starting pic otherwise i believe it was further away from apl
Ultimate Goal : WL
Regimen : wash hair once a week. Cowash in between that week if needed. Oil scalp as needed. LCO daily or as needed. Trim ends every 4 months.  DC once a week. Protein treatment every other month. Only use heat once a month if I do. If not then wear hair stretected most of the time. Curly only once in awhile.
How many inches do you have to get to WL: i think 7 ? I'm going to have to buy a tape measure to make sure.
Natural/Relaxed/Other : Natural
Tips/Tricks :
Issues you're having/ things you're tweaking to grow or retain more : none currently


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

I decided to kick off the year with a bang:

1. Pre-poo'd overnight with an AVJ mix
2. Mixed Soultanicals Scalp Detox with ORS DC and sat under a heat cap for 1 hour
3. Cowashed with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
4. Used SSI Reconstructor
5. Rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture African Black Balancing Conditioner
6. LCOB'd with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine Argan Oil on length, Kyra Shea Medley Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 1, 2016)

*Current Length:   Grazing BSL
Ultimate Goal:      HL
Regimen:           
Wash every week, dc, than moisturize and seal into a bun or wng. 
I play with twist and braid outs once or twice monthly. Cowash twice between washes.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 
Around 5-7 inches 
Natural/Relaxed/Other: 
Natural 
(OPTIONAL) 
Tips/Tricks:
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:
Starting Pic:*


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome @bluenvy  and @LoveArianna!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm still in mini twists. My last length check was in October when I cut off about 3 inches.   .
Before Putting in my mini twists my hair was still at the same length.

*Current Length:   Mid Back Length

Ultimate Goal:      Classic Length

Regimen:   Co Wash Weekly, Cleanse Every 2 weeks, Deep condition every 2 weeks alternating between protein and moisture deep conditions. Hot oil treatment once a month. Pamper my ends as necessary.   Styles in between washes included twisted buns, mini twists, and cornrows (stretched styles).  I plan on going back to banana clips and goody barrettes.

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 5 maybe 6 or 7 lol

Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural 

Tips/Tricks: Using the blow dryer to stretch my hair has been very helpful. Remember to hold my ends with the Denman brush and blow dry starting at the ends so they will be straight, it prevents the ends from knotting or feeling wiry after blow drying.

Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: Hand in hair syndrome, stress, and trying to get my hair to do things it can not do.  And did I mention stress, stress, and stress lol.  To fix it I am making more time for myself, pampering myself and leaving the dead weight behind.*


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2016)

*Current Length: MBL
Ultimate Goal: Hip length
Regimen: DC 1-2x/wk, shampoo/protein as needed, protective styling, babying ends, inversion
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 3 or 4
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) Natural
Tips/Tricks: steaming 
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: RETAINING! I've been in MBL purgatory for the longest. Thickness has increased greatly but where the length at?! I'll continue inverting, steaming, babying ends. Will increase my protein both internal and external.
Starting Pic: *


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shirt @FollicleFanatic. I have tried (and failed) to make my own length check shirt. It never turns out like yours


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2016)

@FollicleFanatic ! You are already MBL, not sure why you have BSL as your current length. That is where I'm trying to get! lol


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 1, 2016)

@angelhairtype4 When my twists grow up, they want to be like your twists.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

FollicleFanatic said:


> *Current Length: BSL
> Ultimate Goal: Hip length
> Regimen: DC 1-2x/wk, shampoo/protein as needed, protective styling, babying ends, inversion
> How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 3 or 4
> ...



If your starting picture is current, then your current length is MBL, not BSL.


----------



## angelhairtype4 (Jan 1, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @angelhairtype4 When my twists grow up, they want to be like your twists.



Aww thanks . I like yours better though. I learned from the same 2 videos as you lol.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you! I had SO hold the shirt straight while I traced the ruler with a sharpie. You can't see the marker that bled through the other side tho 


Prettymetty said:


> Nice shirt @FollicleFanatic. I have tried (and failed) to make my own length check shirt. It never turns out like yours


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 1, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @FollicleFanatic ! You are already MBL, not sure why you have BSL as your current length. That is where I'm trying to get! lol



You think so? Depending on the bra I wear my hair is at the very bottom of the strap. I want a nice full hemline, not three struggle strands lol.



trclemons said:


> If your starting picture is current, then your current length is MBL, not BSL.



Dang I'm gonna go head and claim it then  I'll still hang up in here until I get that hemline.
I better change my length I posted in other challenges then..


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you seal on wash days after you use your leave in? If so, with what?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2016)

FollicleFanatic said:


> You think so? Depending on the bra I wear my hair is at the very bottom of the strap. I want a nice full hemline, not three struggle strands lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, you are MBL! lol Stay up in here till you make WL in 2016.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a set of twists with braided roots in. I'm going to be taking them down every two weeks. I've reincorporated NJoy's sulfur oil. I'll be using it every other day. So far the tweeks I've made for better growth and retention are:

*More protein* internal and topically
*Vitamins:* Manetabolism (contains 5000 mcg of biotin) and B-complex
*Keep twists in longer* to reduce manipulation (take down every biweekly instead of each week). I'll DC in my twists and do protein on loose hair.
*Sulfur oil:* Stay consistent with it. I'll be using NJoy oil about 4-5x per week.
*Dust:* Every three month, I'll dust about 1/8" to 1/4" off.

I'll be maintaining my hair in twist updos like I always do and moisturizing and sealing my hair every other day/when it feels dry throughout the week.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 2, 2016)

* Current Length: *_BSL_* 
Ultimate Goal: *_Whip_
*Regimen: *_weekly shampoo/or co-wash, DC, chunky twists for 3-5 days of the week. Protein once a month. _
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *5
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *_natural _*(OPTIONAL) 
Tips/Tricks: *_baggy my ends regularly, S&D when needed. Manetabolism, cardio, clean eating. _
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *_I was waist length until a "trim" chopped 4 inches I will now trim my hair myself_
*Starting Pic: *_pic posted in the wrong place lol. _


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll post my starting pic once I take these beehive braids out in the next coming weeks


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome @sgold04!  I read about that SHS! So sorry she chopped off your progress.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm going to do an oil rinse tomorrow. Also I'm not getting my dominican blowout next Friday and going without straightening for a while. My hair been looking good with my wash n go tension blowdry (indirect heat at 70% dry with curl shrinkage). It loosens the curls and gives me most of my length back. The curls are defined and it's shiny. I have to remind myself of how my hair looks at times and just let it set in my bun. When it's wet I get sad because it looks so uneven. Don't ever want to be tempted to cut it ever again. Just dustings every few months or an inch every six months. I'm so greatful for the supportive threads that I have found. There was this one post that basically said "hang in there because I had the same problem and it went away around MBL."


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 2, 2016)

So some of my hair is nipple length already so sorta a milestone as I have been trying to reach that forever. I spontaneously tried to dye my hair blue black but my bangs just got dark blue and the rest just black so I guess I can use that to judge my growth as well. I've been neglecting my hair over the holidays so I'm going to try to do better from here on. I stocked on some SM masques to boot. I think they're my Kryptonite.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 3, 2016)

Did my oil rinse and it was a huge success!  The oil rinse helps so much with my ends. It seems like it makes them thicker and not tangled or dry at all. I wet my hair and combed through it, applied extra virgin olive oil, combed it through, bunned it for a half and hour, then conditioner washed it. After that it was towel dry and apply regular products. I don't know if I ever listed my products so I'm posting them here:

Shampoo: *Suave Professionals Keratin Infusion Shampoo Lower Sulfates*
Conditioner: *Suave Professionals Moroccan Infusion Conditioner with Moroccan Argan oil*
CoWash: *Aussie Moist Conditioner*
Leave in:* Infusium23 Repair and Renew with argan oil and kerating*
Sealer: *Argan oil*
Oil Rinse: *Extra Virgin Olive Oil*

Shampoo once a week. Oil Rinses when needed (I guess that's my DC) CoWash M&S everyday. Straighten no more than twice a month. Sometimes only once per month and right now I'm on a personal no direct heat challenge.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2016)

@Froreal3 I got the idea of ingesting more protein from you.. Hopefully this will keep my hair strong and me away from the donuts lol. Lemme go make a smoothie now


----------



## iVR (Jan 3, 2016)

Figured might as well post this again. Sorry to anyone who is also in the Bsl/mbl. 

So I washed my hair and found out why Pantene's cleansing conditioner is on close out sale. Great conditioner, but the cleansing aspect is a joke. Anyways pulled out some good ole shampoo to fix that and conditioned and deep conditioned, aka got lazy, and styled my hair as usual. The Renpure coconut creme leave in conditioner and eco styler gel are my only styling products. They always leave my hair soft not matter the weather and humidity.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 3, 2016)

dc'ing with the mane choice carrot and green tea hair mask.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> dc'ing with the mane choice carrot and green tea hair mask.


What does this product smell like?


----------



## ezina (Jan 4, 2016)

I think I will use Cuban/Marley hair to make two large cornrowed (or dutch/french/fishtail, etc) braids. I will take it down every week to deep condition my natural hair, and then put it back in after air drying. I will do this until I have enough money saved up for the curly lace wig I want to make.

I'm going to deep condition my hair later today so my hope is to have a decent starting length check pic by tonight.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 4, 2016)

It smells like grapefruit. I think that's her signature smell because she puts grapefuit essential oil in her hair butter too @MileHighDiva


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a dream I reached wl and I was excited because it was my ultimate goal and I was really showing out. I was so happy in the dream and swinging my hair lol


----------



## iVR (Jan 4, 2016)

Lesson of the day:
Heat blowing from the heater at work drys out your hair worse than the sun. My little humidifier was not built to fight that. So I wound up with crispy hair.  

On another note, anybody know a good hooded dryer brand. The old one we have is literally limping along and it needs to be replaced. Only half of it is blowing out air.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 6, 2016)

Wonder how long straight hair will last me. I refuse to buy new hair products (dry shampoo). It's only been a week


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I washed my hair tonight. I'm under the dryer with a dc right now (Kerastase Chroma Captive).

I inverted earlier without oil.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2016)

I think I'm ready for another length challenge. 

*Current Length: *BSL

*Ultimate Goal: *WL fully natural

*Regimen: 
-*wash weekly with Baking soda
- condition with either Kenra MC, Aphogee 2 min or AOGPB
- rinse with dilute ACV
-LOC with DB daily leave in, grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme
- demipermanent color every 8 weeks
- flatiron every 8 weeks otherwise braidouts
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *5 if I don't cut off the texlaxed hair. 14 to get there fully natural.
*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  *transitioningfrom texlax to natural
*
Tips/Tricks*: I air dry in braids and my hair stays super moisturized
*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:

Starting Pic:




*


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't have time over the weekend to wash my braids and deep condition so this morning, i did a water rinse. Applied hot water ( not too hot) on my scalp and then massaged it for a minute then rinsed it off....airdried the braids and then at work, i applied Keracare natural textures leave in conditioner. Dint have any oils to seal so when i get home will spray some water and seal.

been slacking a bit with taking my chlorella tablets but been taking my MSM.....will try and be consistent...also been eating a lot of proteins as i'm 90% Paleo and then exercising


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2016)

@GettingKinky  back girlie! Miss you. Your hair looks amazing as usual!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 7, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @GettingKinky  back girlie! Miss you. Your hair looks amazing as usual!



Hey there! It's good to be Ina challenge together again.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 8, 2016)

So clearly I either ripped or burned my edges off with the flat iron. The way I was wearing it down with a deep side part wasn't noticeable. I brushed my hair back in in a ponytail yesterday to see short broken hair on the left side *sobs uncontrollably* 

No matter what state my hair was in all my life I've never had struggle edges so I'm taking this hard. I have some Alikay Naturals growth oil and I rubbed it on that spot. Let's see if this stuff works. It's not a large spot of broken hair but compared to my full thick healthy right side it looks pathetic


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

My inversions are done for the month. The rest of the month I will keep up with my growth aid applications and scalp massages. I am doing weekly washes and dcs. I only need to moisturize every couple days, because my leave in is pretty thick. Later this month I want to try the Nioxin scalp renew treatment...hopefully it gets my growth rate back on track.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> So clearly I either ripped or burned my edges off with the flat iron. The way I was wearing it down with a deep side part wasn't noticeable. I brushed my hair back in in a ponytail yesterday to see short broken hair on the left side *sobs uncontrollably*
> 
> No matter what state my hair was in all my life I've never had struggle edges so I'm taking this hard. I have some Alikay Naturals growth oil and I rubbed it on that spot. Let's see if this stuff works. It's not a large spot of broken hair but compared to my full thick healthy right side it looks pathetic


So sorry about your edges!  Something happened to mine too. I mean they are still there, but I clearly notice breakage because they are not long as they were. Hang in there. Try some sulfur cream, oil or pomade. They will be back in no time since you never had that problem before.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil.  This morning, I added ORS Olive Oil Replenishing DC under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.  CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, SSI Okra Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of SM African Black Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butter on ends.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

Hopefully my photos post, I always have issues with this
I screen shot these from videos I took around the 1st. 
More photos at the beginning of next month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

@bronxsoloist you know we love to see the hurr! Very pretty!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @bronxsoloist you know we love to see the hurr! Very pretty!



Lol I know!  That's why I feel so bad because I come through every now and again,  I stalk like crazy, and I never post photos. I could be bald for anyone knows.  So it's good to finally show proof of SOMETHING. 
My tablet is weird and slow


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

Your hair is so long @bronxsoloist! You will be waist length in no time.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2016)

Since I gave up prepoo, my wash day has become so simple. I love it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Since I gave up prepoo, my wash day has become so simple. I love it.



When I have time and feel like it, I prepoo with coconut or some other oil. Other times I don't. Not prepooing hasn't negatively impacted my hair. I think its because I use moisturizing shampoo anyway.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> When I have time and feel like it, I prepoo with coconut or some other oil. Other times I don't. Not prepooing hasn't negatively impacted my hair. I think its because I use moisturizing shampoo anyway.



I think since I LOC to moisturize my hair multiple time a week, the prepoo isn't really necessary. I used to dread prepooing, to do a good job took at least 20 minutes and I had to let it sit at least 20 minutes and who has that kind of time?


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair is so long @bronxsoloist! You will be waist length in no time.


 Oooooo see now you got me all excited! 

I get discouraged and depressed easily, leave it to this site to brighten me a tad.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I think since I LOC to moisturize my hair multiple time a week, the prepoo isn't really necessary. I used to dread prepooing, to do a good job took at least 20 minutes and I had to let it sit at least 20 minutes and who has that kind of time?


Yeah, I do the same thing. I LCOB every other day, so my hair is super soft and moisturized when I take down my twists. I think I've pretty much let prepooing go unless I have time and am lazying around the house w/nothing else to do.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

bronxsoloist said:


> Oooooo see now you got me all excited!
> 
> I get discouraged and depressed easily, leave it to this site to brighten me a tad.


Discouraged about what? I've been in this thread since 2013. Made APL in 2013 and BSB in 2013 too. It's now 2016 and I'm not past BSB yet. So what you discouraged about? @bronxsoloist  Your hair looks great and is already a very nice long length!


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

I love my hair but the shrinkage throws me every now and again. 
My wife and I have almost the same length but she has type 2 a kinda hair
She doesn't know shrinkage
I see the long ponytail and I know my ponytail is long too but geez
People assume her hair is longer 
Mine goes unnoticed 
I'd love to be able to straighten every now and again
But I'm all about health, so that's a no go
Ugh, I want to see my hair!! 

Okie, rant over.

THANK YOU though because people always see what you don't.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you tried roller setting to stretch your hair @bronxsoloist ? Then you could show off your length without direct heat.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried roller setting to stretch your hair @bronxsoloist ? Then you could show off your length without direct heat.


Actually no,I haven't.  Oooooo I think I should head to you tube. 
Do you roller set?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2016)

bronxsoloist said:


> Actually no,I haven't.  Oooooo I think I should head to you tube.
> Do you roller set?



I did for a little while, but I don't have the patience. There's a roller setting thread - the ladies over there are awesome. @lulu97 is the queen of rollersetting.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

Many thanks,  I'm willing to try anything once especially if it'll help me along. 
I'm guessing it gets more difficult as your hair gets longer?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm trying out Chicoro's prepoo today. After applying my hair felt really good, but I won't know for sure until after rinse out.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 11, 2016)

bronxsoloist said:


> Many thanks,  I'm willing to try anything once especially if it'll help me along.
> I'm guessing it gets more difficult as your hair gets longer?


You should think about treating yourself to getting your hair done at a dominican salon. It's only around $30, and they're all about hair health. They will deep condition your hair and if you don't want it straight and just a roller set you can tell them that. Hair as long as yours would be difficult to do yourself. Once a month heat isn't bad because your hair has all month to recooperate.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I did for a little while, but I don't have the patience. There's a roller setting thread - the ladies over there are awesome. @lulu97 is the queen of rollersetting.



Hey Lady! 



bronxsoloist said:


> Many thanks,  I'm willing to try anything once especially if it'll help me along.
> I'm guessing it gets more difficult as your hair gets longer?



@bronxsoloist Roller setting is a great way to stretch... keeps the hair smooth, and keep those pesky knots away. It's not hard on long hair at all. However, it's definitely not the easiest thing. I would suggest maybe trying flexi rods or curlformers to ease your way in...they kinda give you a start to making your hands learn how to set...if that makes sense. I've been rollersetting over 10 years now and can probably do it in my sleep. lol

If you get the desire to do it, come on over to the roller setting thread so we can walk you through it.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 11, 2016)

Catching up on this thread.
@bronxsoloist I just tried roller setting over the weekend.
It did take awhile to install rollers. I'm proud of the amateur job I done.
Although I must work on a way to get roots smooth, I'm enjoy bouncy curls.

I prepoo Sat overnight with a cheapie conditioner herbal essence the berry one.
Clarified in the morning with Darcy's botanical milk bar.
Than dc with Camille Rose algae deep conditioner.
Once I rinsed that out , on dripping wet hair I applied Darcy's daily leave in and Elasta Qp design foam on top.

Took 40 minutes to finish roller set. My new dryer dried my hair in an hour, but I kept rollers in overnight since I wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2016)

I am going to take my weave out on the weekend. I am going to start wigging it up afterwards. Washing and deep conditioning weekly to once every two weeks.
After I remove this weave, I am going to deep condition with Dudley's DRC, plus a moisturizing conditioner. My hair needs a boost. My Birthday is tomorrow  and I start school in a week.  So I am going to be a busy beaver. My choice of evil is My Vanessa Sensationell Human Hair Lace Front. 

I hope everyone is having a great start of the year...


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

@JJamiah


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm thinking of wearing twists instead of braids so I have better access to my scalp for massages. I really want to give the Inversion Method another try when I'm eating better and consistently taking my vitamins.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Happy birthday @JJamiah, enjoy your special day to the max.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought some fast dissolving biotin tablets to help with hair and nail growth. I stopped taking biotin a couple months ago when I ran out. I didn't repurchase, because I already take 2 pills a day. Since these dissolve I don't mind adding this to my vitamin regimen. I wish I could find a dissolving multivitamin as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought some fast dissolving biotin tablets to help with hair and nail growth. I stopped taking biotin a couple months ago when I ran out. I didn't repurchase, because I already take 2 pills a day. Since these dissolve I don't mind adding this to my vitamin regimen. I wish I could find a dissolving multivitamin as well.


What brand is the biotin that you're taking @Prettymetty?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2016)

Cvs brand. It was $11 for 100 tablets and I got one free. That's enough for 6 months!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @JJamiah


Thank you @traceedeebee  @Aggie


----------



## trclemons (Jan 13, 2016)

Last night, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.

I LCOB'd with Carefree Curls Gold, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Refresh & Hydrating butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Cvs brand. It was $11 for 100 tablets and I got one free. That's enough for 6 months!


Awesome sauce. I did not even know that this type of biotin existed. Thanks hun


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Shampooed and did a comb through condition with the  Redden Extreme line,  which I really loved. DC now with Alter Ego Garlic Mask. Not sure which leave ins I'll be using, maybe CHI Keratin Mist and Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum the do 2 flat twist or French braids to air-dry in. Or a single French braid in the back and leave out a bang.


I have yet to roller set my natural hair maybe next month I'll give it a try. I haven't had any single strand knots since going back to my old products I used when I was relaxed.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2016)

Happy belated bday @JJamiah! 

I feel like growing my hair is like watching a pot.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 14, 2016)

@trclemons your reggie looks on point! When you post about your routine all that comes to mind issounds delicious! 

@Froreal3 I feel you. I just want that longer hair. 
I try enjoying what I have now by switching up styles, nothing drastic though


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2016)

@Froreal3 thank you

I removed my weave late last night with the Mr.'s total assistance. I am not taking the braids out yet. I will wig it until Sunday, where I will dedicate a day to deep conditioning and treating me hair early on. I am thinking just to braid it back into four to six braids and capping it and Wigging it again. I need low maintenance at this time. I added an extra class this semester making my load six classes. I know... Wtf are you thinking? I haven't a clue... Lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

According to my lc shirt I am about 6 inches away from waist length. If I can retain at least 3 inches this year and next year...


----------



## iVR (Jan 15, 2016)

I washed and conditioned my hair two days ago, but I substituted Jane Carter's curl defining cream for gel to combat the dry heat in the office.  I asked my mom how my hair looked today and she said it looked nice, soft, big, and curly as usual.  So apparently Jane Cater's curl defining cream gives me the same definition as gel. So I may take a break from gel until they stop blasting heat in the office. Since I used her product my hair hasn't turned crispy from the heat and it's going on day 3.  Change is good sometimes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> According to my lc shirt I am about 6 inches away from waist length. If I can retain at least 3 inches this year and next year...


I haven't used my lc shirt in forever. I hate that every time I use it I'm disappointed.  I think I will pull it out of retirement in June at the half year mark. If I haven't grown/retained anything in this darned nape by then, I'm gonna just give up.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 15, 2016)

I tried a ponytail last night and was kind of surprised. It was full and swangin

Sometimes one length hair gets a little boring but this is one of the perks of it I guess. I needed a break from wet bunning, so I've been letting my hair shrink up and dry about half way, then stretching it out (not pulling all the way through the ends, I leave the curls at the ends) and using the blowdryer to dry it in that stretched state. It's been working pretty good and since it's winter time...  This is a day two ponytail. It's nice that I could just throw it back. I was going to wash it tonight but I think I'll wash it tomorrow before work.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is my hair now after the 4 inch "trim".


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 15, 2016)

@sgold04  your hair is GORGEOUS. Is that a roller set? Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 15, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @sgold04  your hair is GORGEOUS. Is that a roller set? Are you relaxed or natural?


 Lol @ the drool face. Thank you!! I'm natural (4a). I flat ironed and then used a large curling iron for the spiral curls because I still haven't mastered how to curl with a flat iron.  I used Aveda smooth infusion for the first time, I'm still on the fence about it because my hair puffed up at a party, but since I went over it again it's been good.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 15, 2016)

I need to buy a 16oz of Alikay Naturals Moisturizing Black Soap Shampoo. Best shampoo ever, deep cleanses and makes my hair feel silky. I will likely repurchase the Avocado Moisture Repair Cream & Essential Growth oil too

I think I'm going to give up on the Lemongrass leave in. I think the silk aminos acid doesn't agree with my hair. The Shea Yogurt stuff I only used once and it was okay, probably a 5 out of 10


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 16, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> View attachment 348695
> This is my hair now after the 4 inch "trim".


OMG!!!! WTH? That's after a huge cut? It still looks utterly amazing...so I know how it must have looked longer. I get why you're so disappointed, but with those new ends your hair will get back quick!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday for me.


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz and Hairitage Butter on my ends.
This morning, I applied a mixture of Curly Kinks DC, HydroQuench Honey Pineapple Hibiscus DC & Brahmi Powder and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Cleansed my scalp with CC Natural's Scalp Scrub and CW'd my length with Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, used Garnier Triple Nutrition as a reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberry & Cream.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Orofluido on length  & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
My hair is so spoiled.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 16, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> OMG!!!! WTH? That's after a huge cut? It still looks utterly amazing...so I know how it must have looked longer. I get why you're so disappointed, but with those new ends your hair will get back quick!



Thank you!!!  I have been getting a lot of compliments on my hair, especially from men lol, so I feel a little better about the cut.  A blunt cut does look nice, I was just planning on waiting until it was whip length.  I wasn't prepared to focus on growth this year.  I was gonna play around with it more and SLOWLY trim.  Aw well.  I plan on wearing it straight for a few more days, then I will keep it in chunky twists the majority of the week, and wear twist outs for social occasions.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2016)

So after washing I moisturized and put my hair in 2 braids to airdry overnight....In the morning I used Camille Rose Fresh Curl then brushed out the texture w/ paddle brush added two pumps of Camille Rose Curl Maker and smoothed with my hard bristle brush and bunned.

My hair is super soft and smooth.

Tonight I'll probably use Belnouvo Moisture Butter and do 2 braids. I don't really like sleeping with a bun/ponytail in my head.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 16, 2016)

@Caramel74 Nice full pony tail 
@sgold04 Your hair is beautiful 
I've officially had my hair pix fix for the night 

@Anaisin  Do you like Camille Rose products? I'm thinking about getting the DC and creamy leave in.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2016)

@trclemons your hair is spoiled. You have so many products!


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Caramel74 Nice full pony tail
> @sgold04 Your hair is beautiful
> I've officially had my hair pix fix for the night
> 
> @Anaisin  Do you like Camille Rose products? I'm thinking about getting the DC and creamy leave in.




I've only tried 3 and they're 3 of my favorite products. Curl Maker, Fresh Curl and Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. Will repurchase all of them


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @trclemons your hair is spoiled. You have so many products!



You have no idea of my product junkieism...


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2016)

trclemons said:


> You have no idea of my product junkieism...



Omg. How often do you do your hair?


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 16, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Caramel74 Nice full pony tail
> @sgold04 Your hair is beautiful
> I've officially had my hair pix fix for the night
> 
> @Anaisin  Do you like Camille Rose products? I'm thinking about getting the DC and creamy leave in.



Thank you


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Omg. How often do you do your hair?



Twice a week:  I cowash my braids on Tuesday and then I alternate between cowashing & shampooing my hair loose on Saturdays.  But I am in the Use My Stash challenge because it has gotten out of hand.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2016)

trclemons said:


> You have no idea of my product junkieism...



Whoa! I had no idea.


----------



## AnnePierre (Jan 17, 2016)

trclemons said:


> You have no idea of my product junkieism...


It's their fault for not offering more sample sizes......


----------



## AnnePierre (Jan 17, 2016)

*Current Length: *APL*
Ultimate Goal: *Floor-length (yes, I said it!)*
Regimen: *Water only*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*12in, maybe more if I decide to cut tomorrow*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural *
Tips/Tricks:*Cornrows and wigs. Keeping good scalp oil coverage. No trims, etc. save for emergencies*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I need more sun, exercise, good food and good vibes to get back on track to a balanced, toxin-free, vitamin and mineral-rich lifestyle. I'm in process of making that happen*.
Starting Pic:*Will return with pic


----------



## trclemons (Jan 17, 2016)

AnnePierre said:


> It's their fault for not offering more sample sizes......



Exactly!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @trclemons your hair is spoiled. You have so many products!


She's an OG PJ! Go on @trclemons! @IDareT'sHair Check out @trclemons stash upthread! Thanks for the eye candy girlie! 

@AnnePierre Welcome sis! How's the water only reggie working for you? How long has it been?


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been using diluted Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave in and my hair loves it. It doesn't coat my hair like the Curl Enhancing Smoothie and leaves my hair so soft


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 17, 2016)

I've got my entire wash day down to less than 30 minutes

Wash with baking soda
Condition -I  leave it in while I wash myself and then rinse out
Rinse with dilute ACV
LOC on wet hair with grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme
Put hair in pony tail and put 2 braids in the ponytail
DONE!
I don't do much in the way of detangling. Oh well.


----------



## Chazz (Jan 17, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I've got my entire wash day down to less than 30 minutes
> 
> Wash with baking soda
> Condition -I  leave it in while I wash myself and then rinse out
> ...


That dream come true..... Like a fairy tale.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 17, 2016)

Quick question, is it too late to join? I know that it says in the first post that the challengers list won't be updated after the first, but could I still join?


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 17, 2016)

@CurlyRy I think you can join at anytime. So yes, you can join.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 17, 2016)

*Current Length: Around APL and BSL in the back (in a braidout)
Ultimate Goal: Below Chest/around WL(in a braidout)
Regimen:*

* Prepoo with oil and conditioner and finger detangle in shower in sections*
*Set hair in braids/plaits (Sometimes with ryler rollers)*
*Keep hair/plaits in a bun or off the shoulders *
*Keep plaits in for at least a week or so*
*Refresh ends almost nightly/Refresh entire sections when hair starts to look a bit...ahem parched lol*
*Wear a braidout in a bun until "dry feeling" then back to wash day*
*Always sleep with a satin bonnet or when I'm resting my head on something*
*Vitamins/Supplements: MSM, Biotin, Multivitamins, OLLY "Undeniable Beauty" vitamins, Chlorella/Kelp/Spirulina*
*

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  maybe five inches or so...idk how to calculate it because of shrinkage and how I style it, etc. etc. (My hair is already past WL when straighten but I want it to be close to this length when I just do a braidout or rollerset)
Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  Natural 4A/4b
Tips/Tricks: Bagging my ends
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: I've been having trouble with my ends and I have to trim them often so they aren't scraggly and struggling... I attempted the "no trim challenge" and my ends were looking so bad that they started to look like a different curl pattern (aka 4limp as hale) So I will  baaaaaby my ends for retention 
Starting Pic: attached *
*
This is my first official challenge, yall! I'm soo excited *


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2016)

@CurlyRy   Thx for the  hair pic!


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @CurlyRy   Thx for the  hair pic!



Thank you! And no prob, girl!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 17, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I've got my entire wash day down to less than 30 minutes
> 
> Wash with baking soda
> Condition -I  leave it in while I wash myself and then rinse out
> ...


I might try your idea of a ponytail and two braids in the pony tail. It sounds like it's a good way to air dry your hair in a stretched protective style. Very nice!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 17, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I might try your idea of a ponytail and two braids in the pony tail. It sounds like it's a good way to air dry your hair in a stretched protective style. Very nice!



I really like it. I can wrap the braids into a bun. And when my hair dries, I can wear a braidout ponytail. That's become my everyday hair.


----------



## Chazz (Jan 17, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> *Current Length: Around APL and BSL in the back (in a braidout)
> Ultimate Goal: Below Chest/around WL(in a braidout)
> Regimen:*
> 
> ...


Your hair so pretty.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 17, 2016)

Chazz said:


> Your hair so pretty.



Aww, thank you and girl it's been a loooong time coming that's all I got to say lol


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> *Current Length: Around APL and BSL in the back (in a braidout)
> Ultimate Goal: Below Chest/around WL(in a braidout)
> Regimen:*
> 
> ...



Whew....That hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

This is my inversion week, which started yesterday and will end on Saturday.


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 18, 2016)

IDK if i've mentioned it here but I've still been experiencing breakage. Even in my most favoritest protective style 

Ive had a trim, tried more protein, then more moisture, even lengthen the time between cowashes/washes, a reconstructor is my last resort then i'ma just pray about it and pretend like nothings happening.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 18, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Whew....That hair is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! If yall, keep this up I won't know how to act


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 18, 2016)

@morgandenae Sending hair prayers up for you. 
@CurlyRy It's true. Your hair is amazing.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 18, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @morgandenae Sending hair prayers up for you.
> @CurlyRy It's true. Your hair is amazing.



thank youuuu and thanks again for letting me know that I could even join this thing lol


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 18, 2016)

trclemons said:


> This is my inversion week, which started yesterday and will end on Saturday.



Have you been using the inversion method long term? Have you noticed great results? I tried it once in December and weirdly enough the process felt really nice and I got nice growth/retention that month but I'm not sure if it was because of that. 

I've been eyeing the challenge but I'm not sure yet


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Have you been using the inversion method long term? Have you noticed great results? I tried it once in December and weirdly enough the process felt really nice and I got nice growth/retention that month but I'm not sure if it was because of that.
> 
> I've been eyeing the challenge but I'm not sure yet



I'm just starting the inversion process, so I haven't had time to track my results yet, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome @CurlyRy! That just meant I will not add any new challengers to the list, but you can join any time!  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 19, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome @CurlyRy! That just meant I will not add any new challengers to the list, but you can join any time!  Your hair is gorgeous.



Yeah, I just didn't wanna be that newbie bustin up in here without getting the rules/instructions right haha and thank you 
I'm happy to join you all


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 19, 2016)

I was supposed to do my hair last night but got lazy, wet bunned today

Cowashed my hair with vo5 Kiwi Lime, oiled scalp with Alikay Growth oil, moisturized with Shea Moisture jbco leave in, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and smoothed a few pumps of Camille Rose Curl Maker on my hair then added Eco styler to my edges only


----------



## trclemons (Jan 19, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon's Advance Techniques on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd, and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Orofluido on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.

Day 3 of inversion complete!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey dreamers. I booked a hair appointment for next week and I'm really looking forward to it. Hopefully I can make my blowout last a few weeks since it's cold and not very humid.


----------



## iVR (Jan 23, 2016)

I just used my Nexxus reconstuector. My hair is nice and springy again. Apparently it was time to do one. I followed it up with a nice long moisture mask.  It's so easy to forget to do hard protein.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it may be a combination of my one length hair gaining length and my no direct heat regimen, but I woke up and my hair looked good enough to go to work with my hair down. All I did was apply some argan oil to the ends and dry spots, put it in a bun while I washed up and put my make-up on, take it down, shake it out and I was good to go.

I have my days where I get discouraged, like when it's wet and looks ridiculously thin, uneven, and shrinks up to nothing. I'm thankful for LHCF where I can resort back to my supportive threads. There are posts from some beautiful ladies encouraging one another to hang in there because it's natural for hair to grow uneven but at BSL and longer it doesn't look uneven anymore. I can't wait to be BSL but I'm starting to enjoy being a bit past APL. I'm going to do a micro trim when I have my dominican blowout probably in March or April so it keeps growing thick and strong.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Spectrum Coconut Oil.
This morning, I applied Embrace the Natural You DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Embrace the Natural You Frothing Cleanser, CW'd my length with Alikay's Cowash Me, reconstructed with Joico K-pak, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* Fekkai Glossing & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges & *B =* Marie Dean Coconut Cream Butter on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.

After plaiting my hair, I baggy'd and did my Day 7 inversion for the month.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 23, 2016)

Cowashed with Alikay Naturals Caribbean Coconut Milk Conditioner
Oiled scalp with Alikay Naturals Growth oil
Moisturized with Shea Moisture JBCO leave in, Oyin Handmade BSP
Camille Rose Curl Maker & Eco styler to bun

I love that SM leave in. Too bad I passed on that BOGO sale but I seriously have enough products and no space already


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 23, 2016)

I finished inverting for the month. I'm proud of myself for completing it. I also took down my mini twists. I'll cleanse and condition tomorrow. I need a break.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 23, 2016)

Since I'm snowed in, I'm going to finally try out my Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Hair Treatment. I'll probably regret washing so late because I still have to braid my hair after, but I'll live.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 26, 2016)

I finally bought some seaweed and i've been eating it almost daily. Along with green smoothies made with spinach, kale, random frozen fruit, chia seeds, spirulina and kelp. I need to do more research on kelp to see if I can up my dosage because the suggested dosage is freakin tinnnny. I wonder if it's like chlorella where it's considered a "whole food" instead of something that you can overdose on...hmm

I've been lightly spraying and massage my scalp with the Yerba de la Negrita concentrate that I just bought. I noticed that it's a great styler for the edges! I also toyed around with using MSM topically. This youtuber loves it this way. So I used hot water, like 1/2 teaspoon of MSM and a few drops of rosemary essential oils and I spray it on my scalp along with the concentrate. At first, I wanted the concentrate to be oil based because I didn't want my roots to shrink up any on my stretched hair, but I know that my head would be itchiiiiiiiiiiiin some special if I had to put oil on my scalp daily. So far so good. 

I was doing good with bagging my ends but I haven't done it the last couple of days  I've been searching and destroying some when I'm bored but my ends aren't that bad so I'm happy 

I wasn't planning on it but I might wash my hair soon. Ehhh, it's about time. Sadly it still looks nice though but if I wait too much longer detangling is gunna be 

Changes I want:
I want to get back to drinking more tea. I use to drink a ton! I always need to work out more  sighhh 
I'm also going to try and up my MSM dosage to 6000mg....before I use to take around 5800mg but then I switched to the Doctor's Choice (something or other) MSM and I've just been taking 4000mg. Let's see how this goes lol


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jan 26, 2016)

Trying to leave my hair alone unless I'm going out. I'm home most of the time so my hair will stay wrapped up from now on unless I'm moisturizing/sealing or washing my hair. I'm on my last flat iron til my birthday in april. I have hardly any heat protectant anyway so yeah. I made a homemade length check shirt days ago and did a pull test. I'm one inch from apl and 8 inches from waist length so hopefully no setbacks or major cuts and I can see myself achieving waist length by december 2017 maybe sooner but I don't wanna push it..I'm going to get my hands on some biotin one of these days and a multivitamin. For now I have been drinking lots of water and bunning like crazy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2016)

I ran out of Gro aut oil so I made my own and it smells yummeh! I used coconut oil, evoo, lavender oil, peppermint oil and sublimed sulfur. 

I can't wait to try it out. If I like it I will make a bigger batch. I only made 1oz so that it would fit in my Gro aut bottle.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## CurlyRy (Jan 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I ran out of Gro aut oil so I made my own and it smells yummeh! I used coconut oil, evoo, lavender oil, peppermint oil and sublimed sulfur.
> 
> I can't wait to try it out. If I like it I will make a bigger batch. I only made 1oz so that it would fit in my Gro aut bottle.



Where do you get your sulfur from?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2016)

@CurlyRy I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 28, 2016)

Here is my starting pic. Gonna start up with the egg smoothie again on top of Manetabolism to see if I can get a full inch a month


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 28, 2016)

My hair is really in auto pilot mode. While my monthly growth is not a lot, it's pretty consistent.  For most of the fall and so far this winter I've been washing bi-weekly instead of weekly.  It's working for now, but I'm not sure If I will be able to go this long in the Spring and Summer months.    

I'm trying really hard to go through my stash and use things up before I purchase any more products. I'm finding out that while products are important, my regimen, techniques and the order that I use my products tend to render me consistent results more so than a certain product/product line.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm getting my grays dyed and my hair flat ironed tonight. 

I can't decide if I'm going to take a break from working out or not. If I don't my roots will revert, but I'm only 3 workouts away from finishing the 6 week lifting program I'm doing. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 28, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm getting my grays dyed and my hair flat ironed tonight.
> 
> I can't decide if I'm going to take a break from working out or not. If I don't my roots will revert, but I'm only 3 workouts away from finishing the 6 week lifting program I'm doing. Decisions, decisions...


What lifting program are you doing?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 28, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> What lifting program are you doing?



It's not really a specific program. I do 2 days of upper body and 2 days of lower body a week for 6 weeks and then I focus on cardio for a few weeks.  

I found a lifting program on aworkouteoutine.com and then modified it so that I can do it at home. For exercises that needed equipment I substitute another exercise that uses the same muscles, but only needs dumbbells. 
The  program I modified is about halfway down the page. 

http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/the-muscle-building-workout-routine/


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2016)

Flat ironing is complete. I'm pretty sure I'm going to workout tomorrow so my roots are going to revert.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 29, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> It's not really a specific program. I do 2 days of upper body and 2 days of lower body a week for 6 weeks and then I focus on cardio for a few weeks.
> 
> I found a lifting program on aworkouteoutine.com and then modified it so that I can do it at home. For exercises that needed equipment I substitute another exercise that uses the same muscles, but only needs dumbbells.
> The  program I modified is about halfway down the page.
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I will check it out. I was doing Strong Curves. 
Your hair looks great! I understand the reverting roots but it's better to look good all over than just have pretty hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I will check it out. I was doing Strong Curves.
> Your hair looks great! I understand the reverting roots but it's better to look good all over than just have pretty hair.



How do you like strong curves?  I've thought about that one, but the at home version looks a bit too easy, but the other programs use the cables a lot and I wasn't sure what to do for an equivalent dumbbell exercise. But I really do want to focus on a better butt.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 29, 2016)

gonna start drinking carrot juice to see if it helps with thickness.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 29, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> How do you like strong curves?  I've thought about that one, but the at home version looks a bit too easy, but the other programs use the cables a lot and I wasn't sure what to do for an equivalent dumbbell exercise. But I really do want to focus on a better butt.


I like it. It's definitely lifted and toned my butt. My thighs are finally slimming down. Overall it's a great total body strength training workout for me and had improved my running. I had a weak glute that affected how I ran. Both my knees were hurting last year. It has glute firing exercises that I thought were too easy. When the physical therapist corrected my form, I was on fire. LOL!  Do you have the book? I have to look up modifications to his suggested exercise because the gym I go to doesn't have everything.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 29, 2016)

Winter Air Drying Protective Style. If all goes well I will have a nice braid out ponytail in the morning for work and I won't have to go out with soaking wet hair and have a wet head all day. I couldn't stand it and it was really uncomfortable. I also was getting sick of having only one PS.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday:

Pre-poo'd under my wig at work with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends. 
When I got home, I added Aubrey Organics GPB & HSR mix on ends and AO White Camellia on scalp & length for an hour under a heat cap.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd with HH Totally Twisted, Joico K-pak Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Balancing Conditioner.
LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Loving all the updates ladies! @GettingKinky your flat irons always come out so nice and straight. Wish I had your density! 

Tomorrow I'll go ahead and wash. I'll shampoo, protein, dc, and put it in some twists for the week so I can do a twist out at the end of the week.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting box braids, any recommendations for products to use during the install? I don't use grease.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I'm thinking of getting box braids, any recommendations for products to use during the install? I don't use grease.



Probably just a nice leave in and moisturizer and oil to seal.


----------



## LexiDior (Feb 2, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I'm thinking of getting box braids, any recommendations for products to use during the install? I don't use grease.



When im in braids, I use Scurl for moisture and JBCO for the seal. They also make braid spray. If i use that, I add oil and aloe to it, it helps with the tightness and itchiness.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, so WL is my ULTIMATE goal, I will feel bald until I make it (dramatic, but very true).*..

Current Length: *Between BSL and MBL (my bra sits low lol)*
Ultimate Goal: *WHIP Length (but at this point, I'll take FULL WL, in the front and the back)*
Regimen: *Umm, yea about that. I don't even know. I am newly texlaxed and even when I was natural, I never pinned down a regimen. This year, I am determined to get a consistent regimen down! At the moment, I am shampooing every other week and DC'ing, I want to incorporate a heavy protein every few weeks (like Aphogee 2-step) and figure out how I am planning on wearing my hair. Thinking about wigging it the next few months.
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Texalxed*
Tips/Tricks: *The "trick: is to leave it alone - my hair likes to be left alone. The twi major setbacks I had came about because I jumped on too many bandwagons and manipulated too much and did too much. *
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I am a slow grower, so I need to make sure I maximize retention. Hoping a consistent reggie will help with that*.
Starting Pic: *From my December 2015 Texlax, which i am using to measure my growth for 2016


----------



## Chazz (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry that i have not check in at all. As far as my hair i been just doing wash n go. sometime i put my hair in twists. I been dc twice a week and co wash several time a week. Also been keep up with protein treatment.
here the protein treatment:
I think it was more like medium protein.
Also tried it on my sister hair and her hair loves it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 2, 2016)

Today I realized that after all the trimming I've done to get rid of my bonelaxed hair, I'm not even BSL anymore. And given that I still have lots of texlaxed hair left, I'm thinking I won't make it to WL even by the end of 2017. I think mid to late 2018 is more realistic. But I'm going to keep hanging out here anyway. 

Sigh... I wish I hadn't wasted so many years (2.5) texlaxing.


----------



## misspriss (Feb 3, 2016)

*Current Length:  *BSL (stretched)
*Ultimate Goal:  *APL-BSL natural, WL stretched
*Regimen: *Oil scalp massage* + *Wash with no/low poo & deep condition - 1x/week, twist/braid/bantu knot outs or protective styles (top knots/ twists), daily multi-vitamin & lots of water
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:  *5-6
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *Limit chemicals (color) & Limit heat
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  *Fairy knots!! (Arghh) - keep ends moisturized and sealed, no wash n go's, sleep on satin pillowcase
*ETA Starting Pic:
*


----------



## bronxsoloist (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola group
I'm still considering the roller set
But I'm not use to that much Manipulation lol
I didn't follow through and stretch this month though
Feb1 was Wash Day, which went exceptionally well
I'd went out the night before, Wash and go  Shrinkage Kinkage Curlage City 
I still needed my Deep condition, and I had tons of gel in my hair
So I let the hot water run through for a bit
Added Warmed up conditioner and olive oil 
Detangled in 4 sections with 2 combs
Added my deep condition 1 part DC 1 part white shea butter 1 part Coconut creme 
Let that sit for a bit
Rinsed out 
Large medium twists on wet hair.

I've been analyzing my hair care for the last few months very closely, I've been skimping on the DCs and protein,  plus I've been stretching between Wash days, horrid, going back to every other week.  
My ends need some serious love, and since I'm not much of a trimmer, I need to keep those ends in tip top until I decide to trim. A s&d possibly. Yes
And I'm not length checking for a bit, at least not official with the shirt. 
I still like to take a few photos during wash day,  but nothing major.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm inverting this week with sulfur oil. I really like the mix I made so I want to make a big bottle. I want to make enough to give small bottles to my mom, brother and cousin.


----------



## Chazz (Feb 4, 2016)

I twisted my hair up before work. I need a new scarf, So I got three of them. Rocking one at work now.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just did a microtrim on a hackjob flatiron, lol


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 4, 2016)

Well I made WL last year, but this post partum shedding is ridculous!  No seriosly one day my hair just started falling out. I am taking har vitamins and a lot of other vitamins/supplement now.  But I am going to make it a goal to get to full WL again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm done with my second month of Manetabolism hair vitamins and I have grown/retained an inch. That is great for me, as I'm a slow grower. I have two more bottles to go, so here's hoping for another inch by April!


@itsjusthair88 Welcome and beautiful hair! 
@misspriss Welcome sis!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 4, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm inverting this week with sulfur oil. I really like the mix I made so I want to make a big bottle. I want to make enough to give small bottles to my mom, brother and cousin.



  Would you mind sharing your recipe? I have a big thing of Sulpur powder and i want to use it when I go under this wig


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 4, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Would you mind sharing your recipe? I have a big thing of Sulpur powder and i want to use it when I go under this wig


If you want to make 8 ounces you can use 6oz of coconut oil, 2 oz of evoo, 5 drops lavender oil, 20 drops peppermint oil and a teaspoon of sulfur powder. The coconut oil solidifies when it gets too cold, so you need to put it in warm water and shake it when it's solid. I shake it before each use anyway so that the sulfur gets mixed in evenly.


----------



## Chazz (Feb 4, 2016)

It raining today and it cold. So I'm keeping my scaf on again. No setback this year.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi everyone, so WL is my ULTIMATE goal, I will feel bald until I make it (dramatic, but very true).*..
> 
> Current Length: *Between BSL and MBL (my bra sits low lol)
> *Ultimate Goal: *WHIP Length (but at this point, I'll take FULL WL, in the front and the back)
> ...


Your, hair is very pretty.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm on day 5 of this month's inversions. I use sulfur oil every other day and massage daily. Once inversions are over I'll wash my hair (sometime next week) and attempt to blowdry with a comb attachment. I really should go back to wigs until my anniversary next month... Maintaining my hair out is not as easy as I thought it would be. Wigs have me spoiled.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday:


Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus & Sage DC and went under my heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner, reconstructed with Ion, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 6, 2016)

Just checking in - I'm under a synthetic lave front wig that looks EXACTLY like my straight hair and it's my ideal length: grazing HL, with WL front. Seeing it on my head makes me feel like I MAY make it there one day. I also treated myself to way to many hair products today at Target, I got:

-Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in conditioner 
-Shea Moisture Manuka oil hydration masque
-Aphogee keratin & green tea restructurizer (this is a re-purchase)
-Camille Rose Coconut Water deep penetrating treatment 
-Eden Bodyworks coconut and Shea curl defining creme

I'm looking for my holy grail moisturizing DC and styler. I already love the Aphogee spray for light protein throughout the week. 

I'm currently in 6 Celie braids under my wig with a little bit of leave-out, hoping I can keep up this wig routine through the end of March.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 7, 2016)

Yesterday a small section of my flat iron must have gotten wet and had completely reverted. I put my hair in my normal 2 braids and rolled them up on my silk covered foam roller as usual. This morning the part that reverted is straight again. I'm shocked. I really didn't think that would work.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 8, 2016)

I have really been having a hard time with my hair....i am currently about 17 weeks post relaxer and my hair has been driving me nuts with the amount of new growth. I first tried heat training it but as i am constantly scared of using heat on my hair i was really worried and my hair would revert by evening meaning i wasn't using enough heat to straighten my hair, so i abandoned that course. . I then attempted to blowdry my hair feeling that at least it would help keep my hair stretched but imagine my dismay after blowdrying on saturday morning on medium heat with comb attachment and by evening, despite keeping it a bun my roots had tangled up once again

I was frustrated at this point and then decided to braid up my hair.....apparently this was the best decision i made, as my hair is happy. I also seem to be scissor happy as i have dusted my ends twice in one week...i just keep seeing split ends and it's driving me nuts! Jesus Take the wheel!!!!


----------



## Chazz (Feb 8, 2016)

This morning I DC with Shea moisture the with honey in it.(cant remember the name) twist my hair up using: Garnier leave in and Shea moisture curl enhance smoothie. I cowashing with .. Shea moisture fusion something... Girl I got bad moment today....


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for about an hour and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2016)

I took down my plaits and am prepoo steaming now. Since its late, I'll style my hair into two strand twists rather than a wash and go. I'll style with gel and use Blue Magic grease on my ends.

I didnt like grease, but I've found it is useful if applied to the ends of my twists/braids. I'm trying to keep my ends protected to retain as much length as possible.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 11, 2016)

Braiding my hair was the best thing i did! My hair is happy and it is so easy to take care of. I thought i would look ratchet but everyone seems to like the look....I am on my Day 4 of inversions and they have been so easy to do since i have access to my scalp. I washed my hair last night with hello hydrations anti breakage shampoo and dc'd overnight with Kanechom Chocolate mixed with Amla oil and honey....washed it out this morning, airdried it a bit and used Cantu shea butter leave in, grapeseed oil and Pura body sapote hair lotion....my hair feels so happy and moisturised and a friend of mine this morning was raving about how my hair looks so healthy! so, i guess i needed those trims.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 11, 2016)

*Current Length: *BSL
*
Ultimate Goal: *24 inches
*
Regimen: *DC with Silicon Mix & Curlformer set 1x/week. Moisturize daily with water, argan oil, and homemade cocoa butter mix. Pin my curls up into protective styles the rest of the week. Keeping my hair in only one or two styles a week is helping my ends thrive.

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *4 inches
*
Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural 3b/3c/4a
*
Tips/Tricks: *Loving my hair and visualizing it at the health and thickness I want every day. 
*
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *Feeling positive at all times about my hair. It's so easy to get frustrated and focus on the negative, when there are sooo many things that are right with my hair. That's a new years resolution I have in general - focusing on the positive daily.
*
Starting Pic:*
taken jan 2016, hair tucked into a protective style-


taken fall 2015, my most recent length pic-



We will have the following check ins: You may check in any time in between and join the challenge at any time! (I won't update the list after 1/1/2016).
*2016*
January 1st 2016
May 1st 2016
September 1st 2016
December 31st 2016


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey everyone! Just and update...I've been crazy busy at work, prepping for a large client event. Last night I co-washed with a Renpure condish I brought last year (forget the name) and then I sprayed aphogee keratin, used Eden Bodyworks Shea & Coconut oil and air dried in my sleep. Tonight I'm in 8-10 large twists, with my sulphur mix, under a shower cap for GHE. 

Going to look for a new wig this weekend - I really love how easy wigs are right now and the protection for my hair during this super cold winter.


----------



## CurlyRy (Feb 12, 2016)

Y'all I don't know what to do

So I tried African threading yesterday and FAILED...and I just ain't got the strength to deal, y'all. I'm soooo tempted to just go ahead and straighten my hair so I don't have to think about my hair for a while.Although I  know that I should just throw in some plaits and call it a day and avoid heat but idk

I want to give into my urge especially since I haven't straightened my hair in about a year and a half?  Idk suggestions? If I don't straighten I might just rollerset my hair and put in small (not mini) twists. I just need my sanity


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 12, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Y'all I don't know what to do
> 
> So I tried African threading yesterday and FAILED...and I just ain't got the strength to deal, y'all. I'm soooo tempted to just go ahead and straighten my hair so I don't have to think about my hair for a while.Although I  know that I should just throw in some plaits and call it a day and avoid heat but idk
> 
> I want to give into my urge especially since I haven't straightened my hair in about a year and a half?  Idk suggestions? If I don't straighten I might just rollerset my hair and put in small (not mini) twists. I just need my sanity



You haven't straightened your hair for a year and a half!? Girl just go ahead and get out the flatiron but just use heat protectant and make sure your hair is clean and conditioned. If I hadn't straightened mine for that long I'd be getting it done for sure! The dominicans are really good with hair. They deep condition it for you and put you in rollers first before they flat iron and use really good protective products. It comes out unbelievably silky and straight. I know how you feel because I was nervous after a month. But let me tell you my hair and my emotional well being needed it so much and I was ecstatic at the healthy condition, feel, and length of my hair after. The payoff from non stop protective styling was showing. Go enjoy that hair girl that's what we grow it and take care of it for. And if you don't wear your hair down once in a while it's not good for your emotional well being.


----------



## CurlyRy (Feb 12, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> You haven't straightened your hair for a year and a half!? Girl just go ahead and get out the flatiron but just use heat protectant and make sure your hair is clean and conditioned. If I hadn't straightened mine for that long I'd be getting it done for sure! The dominicans are really good with hair. The deep condition it for you and put you in rollers first before they flat iron and use really good protective products. It comes out unbelievably silky and straight. I know how you feel because I was nervous after a month. But let me tell you my hair and my emotional well being needed it so much and I was ecstatic at the healthy condition, feel, and length of my hair after. The payoff from non stop protective styling was showing. Go enjoy that hair girl that's what we grow it and take care of it for. And if you don't wear your hair down once in a while it's not good for your emotional well being.



Girl thank you for reply. I was waiting on my sign and this is it! I'm claiming it lol 

And yeah, I just need that break. I live in Wyoming so I know there's no dominicans out here lol! That was also another reason why I was wondering if I should wait and enjoy my hair when I go to DC but shooooot this is more for ease than for style right now lol So I'm gunna have to do my hair but still, knowing that I can be able to make this last would make me happier than having to do my hair again soon after. Thanks for the advice boo! 
*runs to find protectants and serums*


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 12, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Girl thank you for reply. I was waiting on my sign and this is it! I'm claiming it lol
> 
> And yeah, I just need that break. I live in Wyoming so I know there's no dominicans out here lol! That was also another reason why I was wondering if I should wait and enjoy my hair when I go to DC but shooooot this is more for ease than for style right now lol So I'm gunna have to do my hair but still, knowing that I can be able to make this last would make me happier than having to do my hair again soon after. Thanks for the advice boo!
> *runs to find protectants and serums*


Glad I could help boo boo!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 13, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Girl thank you for reply. I was waiting on my sign and this is it! I'm claiming it lol
> 
> And yeah, I just need that break. I live in Wyoming so I know there's no dominicans out here lol! That was also another reason why I was wondering if I should wait and enjoy my hair when I go to DC but shooooot this is more for ease than for style right now lol So I'm gunna have to do my hair but still, knowing that I can be able to make this last would make me happier than having to do my hair again soon after. Thanks for the advice boo!
> *runs to find protectants and serums*


Do what makes you happy  I like to do Curlformer sets weekly- they get my hair extra smooth and shiny, like I went to the salon for a press and curl. You could try that too next time you want to avoid heat and not deal with your hair


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus Sage and Tropical Carrots & Coconut DCs and went under my heat cap for 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care & Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Cocunut Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
Lola is plaited and happy!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 13, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Y'all I don't know what to do
> 
> So I tried African threading yesterday and FAILED...and I just ain't got the strength to deal, y'all. I'm soooo tempted to just go ahead and straighten my hair so I don't have to think about my hair for a while.Although I  know that I should just throw in some plaits and call it a day and avoid heat but idk
> 
> I want to give into my urge especially since I haven't straightened my hair in about a year and a half?  Idk suggestions? If I don't straighten I might just rollerset my hair and put in small (not mini) twists. I just need my sanity



I would go for a rollerset, personally (if I could do them! lol) but if you wantto straighten, then DO IT! We should enjoy our hair a little bit, ya know?

Praise the LORDT - I found another, low-price, natural-looking wig that is gorgeous! It's from Equal and it's called "Clary" - I paid $26 at my local BSS and I already tried it on. Here's a pic:






I am going to be out of town for over a week at a client event, and I'll miss my next Saturday shampoo so I wanted to prep my hair really well for the wig and 2 weeks with no shampoo. Here's what I did:

I pre-poo'd (kind of) with a mix of amla oil, EVOO and coconut oil - I used a tangle teazer and I don't think I'll do that again lol. I feel like only exacerbated my issues with breakage and shedding
I shampoo'd with my regular Design Essentials Henna and Protein cleansing shampoo
Used Aphogee 2-Minute Keratin Reconstructor for about 5 minutes (lol)
DC'd with Camille Rose Coconut Water Conditioner with a cap and my body heat for 2 hours or so...
I did 8 celie braids and took a bit of hair in the front and used 3 flexirods with Lotta Body's setting foam to stretch and we'll see how it looks tomorrow. 

Overall, I still am afraid I'm losing way too much hair during the wash process - I was hoping the intense Aphogee treatment would help, but it didn't! I feel like it's a shedding issue, so my next step is to look into tea rinses. Happy Valentines day ladies!


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 13, 2016)

So I need to go ahead and crown Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repair Mask as the best deep conditioner ever.

I washed my hair yesterday with Alikay black soap shampoo (I already said this was great and a repurchase) then used Alikay Caribbean Coconut Conditioner. First time I used it, it was good/decent, got the job done.  These 2 times I used it since then it was terrible, my hair wasn't conditioner at all. Left my hair feeling like rough, dry straw and didn't help detangle that much. 

Today, I used that avocado mask. Wet my hair with a spray bottle in 4 sections then applied it. My hair even though it was in 3 braids at night was still tangled and rough because of that conditioner. As soon as I put the smallest amount of the avocado mask on my hair it softened and my fingers started gliding through.

 This stuff is bomb, first time I used it was before straightening my hair and it came out perfect. I'll probably buy the gallon size on black Friday tbh. Great as a DC leave in and detangler. Plus I'm no longer buying 8oz conditioners anymore anyway, I have too much hair at this point.


----------



## CICI24 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Current Length: *A few inches past shoulder length not quite APL
* Ultimate Goal:* Waist
*Regimen:* Wear weaves and go to stylist for maintenance every 2 weeks.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:* 10 inches
* Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  *Currently relaxed
*Tips/Tricks: *None
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I'm currently growing out my nape and perimeter by keeping it moisturized and no heat.
* Starting Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2016)

So nothing new or special going on here. I'm just keeping up with my routine. I shampooed, dced with Alter Ego Garlic (first time trying). I'm about to rinse this dc out in a few minutes and do some chunky twists for the week. Still on my Manetabolism vitamins...on the third bottle now. I have one more to go after this.

@CICI24  Welcome!


----------



## iVR (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry for the double post if you're in the other thread too...

I haven't changed much with my hair except I've added a new hair mask into my rotation (Loreal extraordinary curls renourish mask) and the Deva Curl Supercream. The mask added more bounce to my curls and the supercream does stretch my curls in the areas I need/want stretched. However, I'm still testing out the Supercream. I don't usually use stlying creams unless I'm forgoing gel and I have another styling cream that's just as moisturizing but no stretch and it doesn't play well with gel, but the fro afterwards is awesome.  So when I'm done testing I'll decide what to keep and what not.


----------



## CICI24 (Feb 14, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> So nothing new or special going on here. I'm just keeping up with my routine. I shampooed, dced with Alter Ego Garlic (first time trying). I'm about to rinse this dc out in a few minutes and do some chunky twists for the week. Still on my Manetabolism vitamins...on the third bottle now. I have one more to go after this.
> 
> @CICI24  Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

Tonight, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Oyin's Honey Hemp.  I got a late start with my hair and I didn't want to go to bed with a wet head, so I sat under my hood dryer on low for 30 minutes.

Next, I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.

Then, I put on my plastic cap and did my inversion for 4 minutes and I will baggy overnight.


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 18, 2016)

HA! 

I thought I could get away with sleeping with my hair free and loose and detangling with a regular comb in the shower conditioner washing!

The hairloss was getting SC-ear-rrr-y. 

So I'm braiding it at night. It's not as comfortable, but it's working as far as my hair not getting as tangled so I can gently finger detangle. I guess braiding keeps the moisture in and protects its better too according to my interesting reading findings.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2016)

It's time for a good protein treatment. I'll use Nexxus Emergencee next wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2016)

From jumping in the shower to wash my hair to hair moisturized and in a damp bun, dressed and ready to leave the house in 35 minutes.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
I applied HydroQuench Botanical Peppermint Coconut & Honey Pineapple DCs with a scoop of Amla powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## iVR (Feb 22, 2016)

This is early but I don't know the next time I'll have the patience to straighten my hair. Curly it's above barely brushing my shoulders and straightened I'm now brushing BSL.  A few more inches curly and I'll be comfortably wearing my hair up.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Milk & V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioners.

Sat under the dryer on low for 45 minutes and LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm being real lazy with my hair these days. I think it is still growing though. I can finally reach behind my back to grab my hair. 

Hopefully still on track for wl.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm still on my regimen...washing 2x a week as my hair is 19 weeks post, dcing after each wash....taking my hair vitamins- bipolar, alfalfa, cysteine. (when this finishes will move to NAc), spirulina whenever i remember to add to my smoothie


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry I've been out of the loop. I'm sad my relationship is probably not going to work out. But I'm happy I can hopefully put an end to a negative toxic relationship. Haven't smoked a ciggarette in like 6 months and ofcourse I had some beers to go w it. I quit them both together. Now I have to do it all over again and it's hard. FML

sorry I had to vent but as far as this challenge. What I've noticed is the water rinses are also my friend because it gives my hair a change to breathe and not have so much buildup. I missed washed day but it's ok. I might switch it up to Mondays or just when I know for sure it needs it. I'm going to have to be careful when combing it to do the oil rinse. I think I need to invest in a wider tooth comb or I'm at the point where I'm careful in the shower, my goal has been to not see so much hair in the tub after.


----------



## Chazz (Feb 24, 2016)

I been behind on taking care of my hair. Due to having to work extra days. I will be getting back on track this week.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 24, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Sorry I've been out of the loop. I'm sad my relationship is probably not going to work out. But I'm happy I can hopefully put an end to a negative toxic relationship. Haven't smoked a ciggarette in like 6 months and ofcourse I had some beers to go w it. I quit them both together. Now I have to do it all over again and it's hard. FML
> 
> sorry I had to vent but as far as this challenge. What I've noticed is the water rinses are also my friend because it gives my hair a change to breathe and not have so much buildup. I missed washed day but it's ok. I might switch it up to Mondays or just when I know for sure it needs it. I'm going to have to be careful when combing it to do the oil rinse. I think I need to invest in a wider tooth comb or I'm at the point where I'm careful in the shower, my goal has been to not see so much hair in the tub after.




Aww! Sending you bear hugs! You deserve a beautiful happy relationship...be patient and someone will soon swoon you off your feet and this time, it will be a beautiful, long relationship


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 24, 2016)

fifigirl said:


> Aww! Sending you bear hugs! You deserve a beautiful happy relationship...be patient and someone will soon swoon you off your feet and this time, it will be a beautiful, long relationship


Thank you love!


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow & HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

Sat under the dryer on low for an hour and LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Keravada Oatmeal Milk & Honey Alter Ego on scalp & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges, *B =* Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 1, 2016)

Think I want mini braids


----------



## TrueSugar (Mar 2, 2016)

I am in!!


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 2, 2016)

July 2, 2014







March 2, 2016






Blow dried hair in both pics


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.
I am really hoping for some growth & retention when I do my 1st quarter length check at the end of this month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been overwhelmed with work and school, but still being consistent with my hair. I'm almost done with my third bottle of Manetabolism vitamins. I also am keeping up w/protein intake and protein treatments. I'm due for a dusting at the end of this month. I'll take about a 1/4" off all around to keep any splits at bay. I'm praying for 12" in my nape by the end of the month. 

Nice growth and retention @Anaisin!

Welcome @TrueSugar


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 6, 2016)

So guys, I had my first setback in years  and I am back to APL/grazing BSL...so here's what happened: I went to my regular Dominican salon for a wash n set and...well, let's just say that there were a ton of knots that were NOT there before and now my hair is short. 

My goal is still FULL MBL by the end of the year,but I doubt I'll make it. My plan is to wear my straight hair through March and then get some braids through the summer (with liberal breaks and care) and then check in with my hair in September.

Setbacks are a part of life, but I'm such a slow grower, it's upsetting.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2016)

@itsjusthair88 I'm sorry to hear that. How did they get your hair so tangled?


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm doing really well with my olive oil prepoo. It not only makes my fine hair stronger but also protects my hair from the shampoo, so I can give my scalp a really good cleaning once a week. Doing well from my personal no direct heat challenge. My hair is really soft and healthy. I'm a little bummed out it breaks and sheds so easily and I doubt I'll ever see WL but it's ok I'm still going to try.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Think I want mini braids


With your own hair? That'll be pretty. Take care when taking them.
Congratulations on the length retention! That little girl almost made me fall of this stationary bike laughing


----------



## Janet' (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sometimes I look at my hair and feel like it's not growing at all. I'm having some breakage ughh... Still striving for WL by the end of 2017.


----------



## Godyssey (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm trying for waist in 2017.  

I had a 4" setback going from relaxed to natural and wanted a break from worry. But, I figure that a challenge may help keep me on track. 

Starting length: MBL

Goal month: Earliest (with no setbacks) : End Of December 2016.  Latest: February 2017

Inches from waist: Approx 4" 

Regimen: Keratin/ Deep Conditioning/ Coconut Oil/ Little Heat & Protective Styling. 

Most current pic straightened: 






After the above pic, taken a few days ago, I've trimmed a half inch and have been doing search and destroys.  It's a bit see through at the ends, but it looks nice when curled and those strands are healthy, so Im keeping them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> So guys, I had my first setback in years  and I am back to APL/grazing BSL...so here's what happened: I went to my regular Dominican salon for a wash n set and...well, let's just say that there were a ton of knots that were NOT there before and now my hair is short.
> 
> My goal is still FULL MBL by the end of the year,but I doubt I'll make it. My plan is to wear my straight hair through March and then get some braids through the summer (with liberal breaks and care) and then check in with my hair in September.
> 
> Setbacks are a part of life, but I'm such a slow grower, it's upsetting.



So sorry to hear that @itsjusthair88  Why were there so many knots?

@Godyssey Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge?


No, it isn't too late. It goes till December 2017. Post your stats as given on the first page.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 12, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> So guys, I had my first setback in years  and I am back to APL/grazing BSL...so here's what happened: I went to my regular Dominican salon for a wash n set and...well, let's just say that there were a ton of knots that were NOT there before and now my hair is short.
> 
> My goal is still FULL MBL by the end of the year,but I doubt I'll make it. My plan is to wear my straight hair through March and then get some braids through the summer (with liberal breaks and care) and then check in with my hair in September.
> 
> Setbacks are a part of life, but I'm such a slow grower, it's upsetting.



@itsjusthair88 I'm really sorry...Setbacks totally suck...I have had several since I joined the board and they are always disheartening and depressing. BUT...at least you have a plan and your plan sounds very practical and do-able. Also, this challenge doesn't end until 2017 so don't give up hope! We're here for you!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 12, 2016)

*Current Length: *_ Full SL (layered)_
*Ultimate Goal: *_TBL (layered)_
*Regimen: *_I joined the Rollersetting Challenge so that is my hairstyle of choice for now. I will also be DC'ing weekly (because of the color)._
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *_10.5 inches_
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *_Natural and Colored_
*Tips/Tricks: *_I have learned that trying to incorporate too much will just make me go crazy and doesn't necessarily aid in growth. I take an OTC prenatal vit (along with other vits for general health). My hair loves Coconut and Grapeseed Oil so I massage my scalp regularly. I may try Inversion...other than that I'm on the KISS plan _
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:  *_I have color and I will always have color so I have to work around the color...This can make the process more difficult so I have to remember to stay positive and not compare my growth to these other gorgeous heads of hair on the board !_
*Starting Pic:  *


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla on ends.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* HydroQuench Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 12, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> So sorry to hear that @itsjusthair88  Why were there so many knots?



Cause she didn't know how to deal with textured hair and I didn't stop her in time  It's OK, I'm not that upset about it anymore



Janet' said:


> @itsjusthair88 I'm really sorry...Setbacks totally suck...I have had several since I joined the board and they are always disheartening and depressing. BUT...at least you have a plan and your plan sounds very practical and do-able. Also, this challenge doesn't end until 2017 so don't give up hope! We're here for you!



Thank you - I am such a slow grower though, I'm not sure I'll make it to WL by then, but I'm going to try!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 12, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Cause she didn't know how to deal with textured hair and I didn't stop her in time  It's OK, I'm not that upset about it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - I am such a slow grower though, I'm not sure I'll make it to WL by then, but I'm going to try!


That's the spirit!!!


----------



## Chazz (Mar 12, 2016)

I plan on deep conditioning and getting my braid. My sister will doing it for free... So I'm super happy about not spending money to get it done. I try to post pictures.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

Today is going to be a busy day but this evening, I am definitely going to do a full re-rolling of my hair to freshen my rollerset. I'm trying to pick a DC day because that is also going to be my hair "spoil" day.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 13, 2016)

I am almost though with this relaxer stretch and I can not wait to see where my hair is.  Fingers crossed I won't need to do any major trims, but if I have to I will.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't checked this thread in a while.  I am still weaving it up.  I am APL now so by Christmas I should be BSL.  I have a long upper body so it may take a while.  BUT I am still on track.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on this masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## iVR (Mar 15, 2016)

Used a reconstructor from Nexxus after having it flat ironed.  Gosh I love that product. Anyway just a couple of straight pieces, but I need a trim and those pieces are going to get snipped anyways.  And I am now brushing BSL. Curly bun without having to wet my hair is so close!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm still wigging it daily and washing weekly. I got 3 new Kerastase conditioners in the mail and they sent me some shampoo samples. I'm not sure what product combination to use tomorrow. I think I'll do the Ion Healthy scalp shampoo and dc with Masquintense (moisturizing mask). Next wash day is on the Spring Equinox so I will straighten, trim and do a length check.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

Rollerset turned out great! I let it air dry and my roots were still relatively straight...


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 16, 2016)

I haven't LC since January.  I don't plan on straightening my hair until June-July.  As far as I can tell everything hair wise is okay.  My hair washing schedule of every two weeks is killing me though.  By day 9 I'm about to die.  My twist look horrible and my scalp starts to get itchy.  I've been using less product during the week hoping that the itchies are due to product buildup and not just regular ol' dirty, stinky scalp.  

Not sure, if I will be able to keep  stretching wash days.  If I do stick to my every two week wash schedule, I plan on wearing a twist out for the 2nd week.  Because these twist start looking real special on week two...I can't!!!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 20, 2016)

Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Amla.
Applied a mix of ORS DC & Kapur/Kachri ayurvedic powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk & TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey ladies. Still in this to win this. I'm going to do an informal pull down LC of my nape next week. I'm hoping for that elusive 12" I'm going to join a gym. I haven't worked out in almost 2 years. smh. lol Maybe I'll see a little boost after my blood starts pumping. Today I'm going to do my regular wash day...shampoo, dc, moisturize, seal. I might wear a bun this week though.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy Sunday Pretty Ladies


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

I lost a lot of hair during my olive oil pre poo process  I took a length check pic for by BSL challenge while it was wet the other day bc I am PETrified of heat now. I might have to go and get a trim though soon.... and obviously use some but I think I will b ok.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

@Caramel74, I still think that you are doing just fine! You said that your hair thickened up and that's definitely a positive! Plus, you retained some length too!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Sunday Pretty Ladies


Happy Sunday to you too gorgeous!


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Caramel74, I still think that you are doing just fine! You said that your hair thickened up and that's definitely a positive! Plus, you retained some length too!



Thank you Janet'!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm looking forward to trying Masquintense thick for the first time. I might wash, straighten and trim tomorrow if I have time after work.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonight, I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Strawberry Moisturizing Conditioner.  

I sat under a cap dryer on high cool for 1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

Day 2 of my deep conditioning...tomorrow, I will begin the process of washing and rollersetting.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been a lazy boots...I was wearing my hair straight after that set-back, then I was under wigs, but my head is huge (I know, a self-drag lol) and my head started to hurt! Today, I did my FIRST WnG n years (I am relaxed now) and it came out pretty good. I need to fine-tune it, but I think this may be my go-to for the Spring/Summer.

I am also on the verge of making 2 semi-big purchases: some kinky clip-ins (which will set me back at least $150) and a steamer (which would be around $200) so we'll see what happens there.


----------



## Daina (Mar 24, 2016)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey guys, I've been a lazy boots...I was wearing my hair straight after that set-back, then I was under wigs, but my head is huge (I know, a self-drag lol) and my head started to hurt! Today, I did my FIRST WnG n years (I am relaxed now) and it came out pretty good. I need to fine-tune it, but I think this may be my go-to for the Spring/Summer.
> 
> I am also on the verge of making 2 semi-big purchases: some kinky clip-ins (which will set me back at least $150) and a steamer (which would be around $200) so we'll see what happens there.



@itsjusthair88, I just purchased a steamer as well from Amazon. I will be trying it out for the first time on Saturday. I'm anxious to see if I get a boost to my moisture levels.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Mane n tail,  hot 6 oil and aloe vera juice.  My loc is all mixed up amd my hair loves it


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2016)

I still miss the 3 inches I cut off in December. I just got my hair straightened today and I'm barely BSL. I know in the long run it was the right thing to do (these relaxed ends have to go), but I miss my length. 

I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2016)

@GettingKinky I'm sure that it will still be beautiful!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's the result of getting my hair flatironed. I still have a long way to go to WL, but end of 2017 may happen.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

Today was CoWash Friday:

Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Unscented Amla on the ends.
Applied a mix of Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots and Vatika Dubar Garlic DCs and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Scalp scrubbed with CC's Natural, CW'd my length with HE Totally Twisted, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & V05 Strawberry & Cream conditioners.
LCOB'd with *L =* LACE Ayurvedic, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing & Duafe Whipped Love Me Amla on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 27, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's the result of getting my hair flatironed. I still have a long way to go to WL, but end of 2017 may happen.
> 
> View attachment 355485


Your hair is so full! I think it looks great.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Your hair is so full! I think it looks great.



Thanks!


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey ladies!! I'm a past lurker, and would love to join this challenge. Waist length has been eluding me forever, and I've finally stopped neglecting my hair so that I can reach it.
*Current Length: BSL/MBL after recent cut
Ultimate Goal: Hiplength
Regimen: Faithfully protective styling with buns on stretched hair and chunky twist in buns.*

*DC every week with moisturizing DC or Aubrey Organics GBP*
*Cowash with Suave Almond and shea, or shampoo with Shea moisture Moisture rentention shampoo*
*Moisturize with SM JBCO leave in, Eden BodyWorks curl soufflé, and castor oil *
*Twist and bun or occasional damp bun*
* How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: about 4?
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: DC with heat, prenatal vitamins, wild growth hair oil 3 times per week, GHE 3 times per week
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: 
Breakage due to old damage and thirsty low porosity hair that loves to split. To fix this I will most likely do dustings every 2 months along with Search and destroy method when needed
Starting Pic: ATTACHED




*


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's the result of getting my hair flatironed. I still have a long way to go to WL, but end of 2017 may happen.



Yaasssss! Give the people what they want!!!! I love it!!! It looks great!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm a past lurker, and would love to join this challenge. Waist length has been eluding me forever, and I've finally stopped neglecting my hair so that I can reach it.
> *Current Length: BSL/MBL after recent cut
> Ultimate Goal: Hiplength
> Regimen: Faithfully protective styling with buns on stretched hair and chunky twist in buns.*
> ...



One comment:  ...Okay, two:


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> @itsjusthair88, I just purchased a steamer as well from Amazon. I will be trying it out for the first time on Saturday. I'm anxious to see if I get a boost to my moisture levels.



OOOhhh...what kind, how much? Let me know how it works!



GettingKinky said:


> Here's the result of getting my hair flatironed. I still have a long way to go to WL, but end of 2017 may happen.
> 
> View attachment 355485



Oh, we're the same length right now...we'll BOTH make it to WSL in 2017!

Made the decision to get PS and getting some vixen crochet braids on Saturday. None of my hair will be out, she is going to do knotless crochet around the perimeter and the parts.

I'm buying the hair today and I'm excited to leave my hair be for a few weeks...hope to make it to 7-weeks, then I'll be going in for a relaxer touch up and will do a length check then.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Mar 31, 2016)

Just an update...I gave myself a small trim a few weeks ago and have been wearing braids ever since. I'm still at BSL (I was surpassing it a bit pre-trim) but I'm ok with that. I think I'll reach MBL by summer or fall and WL by early 2017.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

All this lovely hair in this thread! I'm so excited for everyone!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 2, 2016)

*Shampoo & Set Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla.
Added J. Monique Natural's Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Mask under the heat cap for a little over an hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Ion Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Herbal Essence Hello Hydration & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCOBS: *L = *Ion Repair; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Mission Condition Star Glaze on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends; *S = *Design Essentials Curl Enhancing Mousse.
I will let my hair dry in a ponytail roller set overnight.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Below is my starting pic.
> View attachment 346311



This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2016)

@trclemons you are really close. How many inches left?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> This picture is crappy, but my finger is just below my bra.



  You'll be WL welllllllllll before the Dec 2017 deadline!!! Go You!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Sunday Beautiful Girls!!!


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @trclemons you are really close. How many inches left?


Probably about 2.5 - 3 inches.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't do a real length check or anything but a couple days ago I pulled the front of my hair and it was mid boob length. And yesterday I pulled the back left side and it was at the very bottom of my bra strap (mid back). Not going to get too excited because I know how uneven my hair is lol but still I should be full MBL in like August/September ish.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ugh, all this beautiful hair to be jealous of! @GettingKinky @trclemons @AmanitoreLove and @Caramel74! 

As for me, my nape finally made it to that elusive 12" mark. So my nape is officially 12" long. I'm excited, but 17" is WL on me and 14" for MBL. I hope to get two more inches by December. I think these vitamins are helping.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks @Froreal3 what kind of vitamins are you taking?


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 4, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Ugh, all this beautiful hair to be jealous of! @GettingKinky @trclemons @AmanitoreLove and @Caramel74!
> 
> As for me, my nape finally made it to that elusive 12" mark. So my nape is officially 12" long. I'm excited, but 17" is WL on me and 14" for MBL. I hope to get two more inches by December. I think these vitamins are helping.


Yeah right, lol You're nape is a heck of a lot longer than mine. Nape and crown are my problem areas. My hair is hidden a lot and it falls out if I sneeze lol But thank you sweetie because I've been working hard at retention. If it wasn't for LHCF, all the support and encouragement, and learning about my olive oil pree poos and stuff like that. I would have chopped that B#@ch back up to collar bone length.


Keep at it love. Vitamins do help I just switched back to my biotin 5000. Was taking the crappy ones for a while. And I haven't used direct heat in two months since I did my microtrim. All this is helping. And I don't use chemicals I just let my grays come in.

And don't let anyone fool ya. We all hate our hair at times, some more than others.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 4, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's the result of getting my hair flatironed. I still have a long way to go to WL, but end of 2017 may happen.
> 
> View attachment 355485


You're doing good! Your hair looks strong and healthy.  You'll get there.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Didn't do a real length check or anything but a couple days ago I pulled the front of my hair and it was mid boob length. And yesterday I pulled the back left side and it was at the very bottom of my bra strap (mid back). Not going to get too excited because I know how uneven my hair is lol but still I should be full MBL in like August/September ish.


I'm looking forward to getting some good real growth this summer too!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

Ladies!!!! I'm sooooo excited for all of you!!!! I agree with you @Caramel74, summer should bring great growth!!! @Anaisin Your nape is for the gawds  !


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 5, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> Thanks @Froreal3 what kind of vitamins are you taking?


Been taking Manetabolism Plus since December.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is why I don't give up. My hair is a little bit past APL on the way to BSL. This picture is slept on loose hair that was actually stretched out after being air dryed. My shrinkage is crazy, especially when it's air dryed without being stretched. I have one spot that shrinks up to NL, then I have to blend it. But I just think OMG, can you imagine if I chopped it? That's why I'm so committed to taking care of the hair that I have now and going forward. It's finally filling in enough. Everytime when it's wet and I'm putting in my leave ins. I just try to picture it longer and it really helps to keep working at it and not do anything that could set me back.

Like yesterday I was itching to whip out that flatiron but I thought about it was like.. "No, Billie Jean, you hair needs moisture, not heat. And I jumped in the shower and CW'd and did my usual regimen. So instead I let it air dry and stretched it out with an indirect heat tension blowdry to feel some length.


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey y'all? How y'all been? 

It's been a while since I've posted on here. If you remember, last time I was crying (not really) over some African threading gone wrong lol I wanted to straighten my hair and I was legit planning on it but that same day I had to go out of town and since then I've lost the urge. 

I recently rolled my hair and I got a lot of compliments on it! It was my second time using these rollers and I'll make a more detailed post about them later on on LHCF.  But things have been a bit bumpy (in life in general) so my vitamin/supplement intake hasn't been the best. I know that it was working because I've also received compliments on my skin too. Anywho, I'll post some photo updates of my current hair length. 

Short-term goals: get back on track with vitamins and such, exercise a looooooooooooot more, and try inversion this month

Long-term goals: Still trying to reach waist length with a braidout (not with the rollers because I have to do breaks in between sets plus braidouts are waaaaaaaay easier) and I guess I'm making progress with my length?


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chlorella is making my hair grow like a weed! It's amazing. However, I've been neglecting my hair. Went to the Caribbean with an old twist out and did nothing to it (it looked fabulous though). My second to last night there I finally slathered it with leave in conditioner, which helped remove tangles, but I know I have ssks galore.

Now that I'm back, I'll gently finger detangle after my pre-poo, wash, protein treatment, DC, and then twist. Oh, I'll also do a S&D. I'm planning on straightening near my graduation in May, so I'll post pics then. I may get a trim.


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 9, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> Chlorella is making my hair grow like a weed!



Girl I use to religiously take chlorella and now you got be back interested lol I still have two bottles back at home so when I go back it's about to go down  Thanks for the reminder haha


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 10, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> Chlorella is making my hair grow like a weed! It's amazing. However, I've been neglecting my hair. Went to the Caribbean with an old twist out and did nothing to it (it looked fabulous though). My second to last night there I finally slathered it with leave in conditioner, which helped remove tangles, but I know I have ssks galore.
> 
> Now that I'm back, I'll gently finger detangle after my pre-poo, wash, protein treatment, DC, and then twist. Oh, I'll also do a S&D. I'm planning on straightening near my graduation in May, so I'll post pics then. I may get a trim.


Umm, so lank to your brand please?

@CurlyRy Your hair looks great as usual! I can't wait till you reach your WL braidout. What length will your hair be stretched then do you think?

@Caramel74 I'm glad you didn't give in to what you know your hair didn't need right now! Save the heat for the year end check in!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Oh yeah...we have a lc in three weeks. May 1st yall. * I'm kind of not looking forward to it since my hair hasn't grown/retained that much since Jan so far...but I want to see other people's hair, so I know I can't be stingy.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 10, 2016)

I need to catch up for the week:

1.  *Tuesday =* Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong and added Design Essentials Mouse for a rollerset.

2.  *Saturday = *Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.  DC'd with SM Manuka under heat cap for 1 hour; Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong.  LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Coco Curls; *O =* Mission Condition on length; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.

3.  *Sunday = *Day 1 inversion with Keravada Alter Ego on scalp for 4 minutes.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Hey y'all? How y'all been?
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted on here. If you remember, last time I was crying (not really) over some African threading gone wrong lol I wanted to straighten my hair and I was legit planning on it but that same day I had to go out of town and since then I've lost the urge.
> 
> ...




  Absolutely!! Welcome back!


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 10, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @CurlyRy Your hair looks great as usual! I can't wait till you reach your WL braidout. What length will your hair be stretched then do you think?



D'aww thanks  And I can't wait to reach it either girl! Sigh... 

Mmm right now the back of my hair is tailbone but the front of my hair is just under my bellybutton. I think my crown is lower back but not just yet tailbone. I got too many layers and textures lol but I think when the back of my hair hits mid-butt I should be there. Lorddddd, that's crazy thinking about all that hair  but I guess I want it? haha


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Absolutely!! Welcome back!



Thank you and your hair color looks gorgeous on your skin tone btw


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm looking forward to length checks next month. If anything my hair will be much thicker than it was at the start of the year. I started finger detangling a couple weeks ago and it is everything my hair has been missing. Less shedding, minimal breakage, and quicker wash days!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Thank you and your hair color looks gorgeous on your skin tone btw



Thank you!!


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 12, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Umm, so lank to your brand please?
> 
> @CurlyRy Your hair looks great as usual! I can't wait till you reach your WL braidout. What length will your hair be stretched then do you think?
> 
> @Caramel74 I'm glad you didn't give in to what you know your hair didn't need right now! Save the heat for the year end check in!


Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella in the pill form.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 13, 2016)

Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong & LCSO'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel; *O =* Mission Condition on length.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Apr 14, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh yeah...we have a lc in three weeks. May 1st yall. * I'm kind of not looking forward to it since my hair hasn't grown/retained that much since Jan so far...but I want to see other people's hair, so I know I can't be stingy.


I'm not looking forward to it either! I ended up with a ton of splits trying to be a heat trained natural which required a b-i-g cut! I gave up the heat and texlaxed in January and am on the road to recovery!


----------



## ezina (Apr 15, 2016)

So much has been going on in my life that I have neglected my first love - hair care. Well, I'm trying to get back on it. It's difficult but I'm in a much better place today than I was a few months ago.

Anywho, due to the major neglect, I have sooooo many SSKs. I used to be one of those lucky naturals who barely had SSKs. In fact, I always doubted the impact they had on hair care because they never seem to bother me much. But now I know. They are HORRIFIC.

I don't really know how long my hair is, but I'm trying to grow/maintain at MBL until I trim off all my damaged ends (and then continue my journey to WL with healthy ends). I might already be MBL. I might be past it. I might be BSL because of breakage. Who knows. I won't be straightening my hair anytime soon, that's for sure. (Direct) Heat is the debil. My heat damaged ends agree.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 15, 2016)

Direct heat breaks down the hair and after a while it can't hold in moisture anymore and that's why it looks and feels damaged and you end up having to cut it off.

In May it will be 1 year since my big chop. My hair has grown and it is healthy due to my moisturize and seal regimen and also I stopped using direct heat since Feb 4th (2 months ago) and even that was only to microtrim.

It's taking forever to get to BSL and my hair is fine so it's not all the same length. It grows into a V. So even when it's long it's going to taper. But I figure the new growth will be thick and if I continue to take care of my ends I should be okay.

With the way it's going so slow, I know for sure if I was using direct heat I'd be getting so much breakage and I would be back up to shoulder length by now.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 16, 2016)

*Shampoo & Twist Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
Added HQ The Slip, Roux Porosity & Bhringrai Powder DC mix under the heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCB'd: *L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on length & ends.
I twisted my hair and penned it to stretch while it dries.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 16, 2016)

Straightened my hair today. My hair looks thicker than last time, not sure if longer. Didn't check just wrapped it until I'm ready to leave out


After this. I think I'm doing mini braids all summer. I'm over this heat/color damage, I do eventually want my coils back. I'm not cut out for this straight hair life, I look better with wash n go's & braid outs.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 16, 2016)

I got my Conair essentials wide tooth shower comb this week. Now I only see a hair or two instead of a clump, so happy there. And it has a little hook thingy so it just hangs out on the shower curtain rod.

I love love doing my olive oil pre poo. My hair feels so much stronger after this treatment. Just washed it after my olive oil treatment with Suave Professionals Keratin Infusion shampoo and matching conditioner. Now no product just air drying in my four plaits.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 17, 2016)

So I don't think I put a length in the first post, so I'm putting one now. Last measurement is ~15" from nape. To waist for me is 18" from nape. To get my crown to waist, though, is like 23", 24", which I have never done in my life. And may never. But once my nape gets to my waist I will go no longer and just maintain. Sometimes it's annoying having hair so tightly coiled; no matter how long you grow it, it still looks short.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2016)

I skipped wash day last week because of my hectic schedule. I'll make up for it this week with a prepoo and 30 minute dc with heat. If my shedding isn't too bad I may start washing every 2 weeks instead of weekly.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2016)

@Janet' I hope your recovery is smooth and speedy.


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 20, 2016)

Neglecting my hair again. I've been traveling a lot, but I've had time to moisturizer, I just haven't done it. I'm going to condition and twist today though, I know I'll end up with a ton of ssks


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


I'm glad your surgery went well and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd with Avon Volume for about 45 minutes in the heat cap & CW'd.  I added Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.  *LCOB'd:  L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi;* C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *O = *Annabelle's on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *HQ Twisting on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> *Oh yeah...we have a lc in three weeks. May 1st yall. * I'm kind of not looking forward to it since my hair hasn't grown/retained that much since Jan so far...but I want to see other people's hair, so I know I can't be stingy.



Oooh just in time to lurk and


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 21, 2016)

I re-read _The Science of Black Hair_ and that led me to start protective styling during the week. 
Currently I'm using two strand twists  and on the weekend I wear my hair out. 
I moisturize and seal the twists nightly 
Wash on Sundays (then DC or Protein treatment depending on how my hair feels)
I re-do the twists on Mondays 
Hoping this regimen lasts me for at least 3 months


----------



## trclemons (Apr 23, 2016)

CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo’d overnight with AVJ mix & Belle Butter’s Orange Dream Cream on the ends.
DC’d with Shea Moisture Manuka & Noni.
Used CJ Naturals scalp scrub, CW’d with Avon’s Volume, Garnier Reconstructor with 80% rinse out of Motions Moisture Plus & ACV.
LCOB’d:  *L = *Carol’s Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream & Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea’s Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on ends.
I put 2 flat twists in the front and 5 two-strand twists for the rest of my hair.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2016)

I did a henna gloss yesterday. Cowashed that out a few times. Moisturize and seal, added little gel on top for a braid out.
Today my four braids are still in, will take out midweek for braid out.

I hope by May I see some growth. I been caring for my hair weekly with wash and dc's, followed up with moisturize and seal.

My protective style of choice is roller sets, and buns.
I could do better with moisturizing throughout the week.
We shall see...


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 25, 2016)

I was so tired yesterday so when I did my olive oil pre poo treatment, I ended up falling asleep on the couch and then in bed for the night, so it ended up being an overnight pre poo. I think I like the effects of it! It usually is an hour long process not overnight.


It didn't get on my pillow or anything because it was too absorbed into my hair by then, but I could start doing it on Saturday night so it's an overnight thing. I always look forward to my treatments because they make my hair so much thicker looking and stronger. I wish I could do them more than once a week, but this is ok. I'm glad I stumbled across it. I know for sure it's helping with length retention. I think it has some repairing qualities as well.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 26, 2016)

Used Avon Volume under the heat cap for about 45 minutes & CW'd it out. 
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LSOB'd:  *L = *Carol's Daughter  Monoi; *S = *Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea's Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@trclemons  It did and I'm trucking along!! 

This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Daina (Apr 27, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @trclemons  It did and I'm trucking along!!
> 
> This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!
> 
> OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!



@Janet', cute style pretty lady!!!!  Your friend is awesome for coming over and re-braiding but I feel you on the washing.  My BFF is a stylist and most of the time I wash and detangle before I let her do anything to my hair as well.  I've learned the hard way from too many years of not speaking up and having bad stylist experiences that no one will treat your hair as well as you do!!!!  I pray your recovery is going well!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@Daina Thank you!!! Yes, she is and I don't want you to feel like I don't appreciate her...BUT...I will not let anyone thwart my HHJ. Recovery is slow but I'm thankful that I'm doing well...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I re-read _The Science of Black Hair_ and that led me to start protective styling during the week.
> Currently I'm using two strand twists  and on the weekend I wear my hair out.
> I moisturize and seal the twists nightly
> Wash on Sundays (then DC or Protein treatment depending on how my hair feels)
> ...



I think I may need to buy this book. Thanks for sharing @ResultsMayVary. I regularly protective style already but it doesn't hurt to know more.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 30, 2016)

*Shampoo Saturday*

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix & HH Knot Going Bananas.
DC'd for over an hour with SM Noni.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with HQ Strawberry, Used Garnier Reconstructor, & rinsed out 80% ACV & Motions Moisture Plus.
LCS'd with *L = *CD Monoi; *C = *Obia Curling Custard; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel.
Before bed, I will break the cast with Avon's Argan Oil & band to stretch this WNG for tomorrow.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 1, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @trclemons  It did and I'm trucking along!!
> 
> This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!
> 
> OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


I love it! You look adorable! Even the grey looks cute don't stress sweetie. I just let my greys come in. #heckwitit# lol


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2016)

@Caramel74   You are too sweet!!!


----------



## Caramel74 (May 1, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @Caramel74   You are too sweet!!!


You are too!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2016)

If I have any energy after an hour of cardio I will moisturize my ends and redo my celies. I'm not washing my hair until Wednesday.


----------



## charmtreese (May 2, 2016)

Photo check-in:

   
Currently, I'm full BSL in the back and my twist hang around CBL.  I'm still washing and twisting bi-weekly. I have about 3-4 inches to WSL.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 2, 2016)

You are so pretty @charmtreese


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2016)

charmtreese said:


> Photo check-in:
> 
> View attachment 359633 View attachment 359635 View attachment 359637
> Currently, I'm full BSL in the back and my twist hang around CBL.  I'm still washing and twisting bi-weekly. I have about 3-4 inches to WSL.


Yes @charmtreese, I agree with @GettingKinky. You really are very pretty and so is your hair.


----------



## sgold04 (May 2, 2016)

I'm going to start the process of straightening my hair tomorrow. I was supposed to detangle today but I didn't feel like it. I'll detangle, wash and blow dry tomorrow, then flat iron on Wednesday. As I mentioned before, I've been neglecting my hair, so I have SSKs galore. Hopefully my ends are still in pretty good shape despite the neglect.


----------



## trclemons (May 3, 2016)

Added HQ Strawberry under heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.  Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.  LSO'd with Jakeala Pineapple, Obia Curling Cream & Avon's Argan Oil.


----------



## sgold04 (May 3, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I'm going to start the process of straightening my hair tomorrow. I was supposed to detangle today but I didn't feel like it. I'll detangle, wash and blow dry tomorrow, then flat iron on Wednesday. As I mentioned before, I've been neglecting my hair, so I have SSKs galore. Hopefully my ends are still in pretty good shape despite the neglect.


So I'm only detangling today...I've had to finger detangle very small sections since I haven't thoroughly detangled in a while. I'll wash/blow dry/flat iron tomorrow. Hopefully it won't take long.

...I need a better blow drying method. I still use my comb attachment


----------



## Realhairdontcare (May 5, 2016)

Here is my length update. I took the pics at the end of April but I'm just now getting around to uploading them. I am an inch from apl after a trim I just did before I took the pics. Right now I am trying to not manipulate my hair too much because I think I may have caused a lil breakage.


----------



## trclemons (May 7, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Scrubbed scalp with CJ Naturals, CW'd with HQ Strawberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, & rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LCB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Obia & Mop Top Curling Cream, & *B = *HQ White Tea & Lemon Twisting.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 7, 2016)

I used real shampoo today instead of baking soda and water. I like how my scalp feels so clean. I may need to do this from time to time. 

Waist length really feels like a dream. I have so much texlaxed hair I need to cut off. I'm never going to get there. Sigh...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

Just wanted to stop in here and say gorgeous hair! Don't mind me, I'm in extreme lurk mode, just trying to get to SL ...


----------



## trclemons (May 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus & Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCO'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Avon Argan on length.


----------



## sgold04 (May 12, 2016)

I'm getting crochet braids on the 19th. I plan on keeping my hair in protective styles at least through early September, I have a lot going on, and I hear Houston humidity is a beast during the summer. I'd love to get box braids, but I can't fathom taking hours/days to take them out and then comb out the build up. Maybe I'll look into take down services at salons.


----------



## trclemons (May 14, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ and a mix of HH Knot Going Bananas & Sunny Isle Coconut Oil.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic for a little over an hour under a heat cap.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HE The Sleeker The Butter, Reconstructed with Garnier & an 80% rinse out of ACV & Tressemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with L = LRC Shake n Go, C = Coco Curls, O = Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream Wedding on length, B = HQ Twisting.


----------



## JJamiah (May 15, 2016)

Good Morning Ladies,
Yet, another semester is under my belt. I am clueless as to what to do with my hair right now. Part of me wants to just wig it up for the summer and the other part wants to do something else. I start school, just one class, on Tuesday and I feel great about that. I will be checking in now, since I have time.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2016)

I flat ironed my hair for a microtrim. I'm only taking off the tipety tips, probably amount to 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch tops.


----------



## bluenvy (May 15, 2016)

Wow!  @Caramel74 
Your hair has grown a lot girlie. 
It looks long and healthy. 
Great job!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 16, 2016)

I haven't trimmed my hair since I had 2-3 inches cut back in December. The ends are getting tangly again so when I get my hair straightened on Thursday I'm going to have her trim 0.5-1 inch.

So I've finally gotten back to where I was in December and I need to cut again. If I ever want to make WL, I'm going to have to be better to my ends.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 16, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Wow!  @Caramel74
> Your hair has grown a lot girlie.
> It looks long and healthy.
> Great job!


Thank you!  @bluenvy


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2016)

@Caramel74 your hair has definitely grown girlie! That's awesome. 

@GettingKinky that's great that your hair is back to where it was. You were so close to WL a few times,  so I know you're well on your way.

@JJamiah I am taking one class right now too, so am enjoying that little "break"

As for me, my vitamin D levels are low, so I was prescribed 50000iu weekly. I wonder if that's why my hair hasn't grown well. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 18, 2016)

I think I have a regimen that should last at least a month (even though I said that about the last one)
I am currently rinsing daily then following with knot today, kurly custard, avocado oil and then wearing a low bun.
I wash 1x week then a PT or DC depending on how my hair feels.

I recently realized the need for protective styling but the twists weren't really my style..
+ With running daily/sweat, I need to rinse my hair, I also need to moisturize daily.. so this seems like a win-win.
I've also noticed over the years the best growth regimens included daily co-washing and simple styling (daily co-washing would leave my hair over-moisturized but daily rinsing seems to be working)

Hope this lasts


----------



## Prettymetty (May 18, 2016)

@Froreal3 did your doctor check your vitamin levels? I'm sure I'm deficient in something,  but my doctor never tells me anything 

My slow hair and nail growth tell me that I'm lacking something.

On another note, I'm not sure if I should wash my hair today or wait until my next off day. It still smells great and my scalp is fine. The pj in me just wants to try my new Loreal smoothing shampoo


----------



## Caramel74 (May 18, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @Caramel74 your hair has definitely grown girlie! That's awesome.
> 
> @GettingKinky that's great that your hair is back to where it was. You were so close to WL a few times,  so I know you're well on your way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Froreal3 did your doctor check your vitamin levels? I'm sure I'm deficient in something,  but my doctor never tells me anything
> 
> My slow hair and nail growth tell me that I'm lacking something.
> 
> On another note, I'm not sure if I should wash my hair today or wait until my next off day. It still smells great and my scalp is fine. The pj in me just wants to try my new Loreal smoothing shampoo



@Froreal3 and @Prettymetty Vitamin D deficiency is definitely very common for black women and often goes undiagnosed and untreated.  Definitely get your doc to screen for it and if you have to take a supplement make sure you take Vitamin D3.  Vitamin D3 is the form the body needs but some versions are D2 which needs to be converted.  Taking the supplement has definitely made a difference for me and I saw improvements in my hair as well.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Froreal3 and @Prettymetty Vitamin D deficiency is definitely very common for black women and often goes undiagnosed and untreated.  Definitely get your doc to screen for it and if you have to take a supplement make sure you take Vitamin D3.  Vitamin D3 is the form the body needs but some versions are D2 which needs to be converted.  Taking the supplement has definitely made a difference for me and I saw improvements in my hair as well.


My doctor prescribed the D2...4 pills to be taken weekly for 4 weeks. But I did some research and went ahead and bought the D3.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> @Froreal3 did your doctor check your vitamin levels? I'm sure I'm deficient in something,  but my doctor never tells me anything
> 
> My slow hair and nail growth tell me that I'm lacking something.
> 
> On another note, I'm not sure if I should wash my hair today or wait until my next off day. It still smells great and my scalp is fine. The pj in me just wants to try my new Loreal smoothing shampoo


My dr. is very thorough. She checked vitamin levels in the blood and also did an EKG.


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with *L = *SSI Moisture Mist; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Annabelle's Essential on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 20, 2016)

Colored straightened and trimmed. I think I should have had her trim a bit more, my ends still feel a bit rough. And WL seems a million miles away...


----------



## trclemons (May 21, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with ORS & Texture My Natural for a little over an hour under the heat cap.
CW'd with HE The Sleeker The Butter, used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, Garnier Reconstructor & 80% rinse out of ACV & Tressemme Moisture Rich.
*LCOB'd *with *L = *LRC Shake 'n Go; *C = *Mop Top Curling Custard & KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## Anaisin (May 21, 2016)

Update:

So while my braidouts lately have been bomb, it's getting too hot for this. I do them on damp ish hair so they're really stretched and my hair is on my back & neck. I was doing shampoo once a week then rebraiding every night.

Now I'm going to start cowashing multiple times a week. After I use my turbie twist to soak up most of the water, I moisturize, gel, put it in a ponytail then braid the ponytail. Basically it's a a half wash n go half braidout ponytail lol. I'll shampoo every 1 1/2-2 weeks

Tonight I'll probably use the last bit of my SSI green tea hair milk to moisturize. In search of a good on the ground leave in. My other leave in has about 2 or so weeks left before it's done. Also I used up all my cowashes last week so today & yesterday I picked up 4 cowashes (3 Moptop & 1 Pantene) 

I was thinking instead of buying a 8oz or more bottle of leave in I should just buy travel sizes of different kinds

I have a recent pic of my hair in a ponytail from the last time I straightened it. Gonna post later


----------



## bluenvy (May 22, 2016)

Switching up my regimen.
My hair is the same length it was a year ago. 
Maybe go back to constant bunning which helped retain length.
Been having too much fun trying different styles. 

I went to salon for blow out and flat iron. She trimmed my ends and took off bare minimum.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 22, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Colored straightened and trimmed. I think I should have had her trim a bit more, my ends still feel a bit rough. And WL seems a million miles away...
> View attachment 361469


your ends look so fab though


----------



## nyeredzi (May 22, 2016)

So here's my length check. It's like 1", 1.5" away from waist length. I put the belt around my natural waist as a marker. Uh, sorry my hair is in such a state, I was in the midst of detangling. I'm going to wash and blow dry and maybe straighten on low heat. I actually have an appt with Reniece again this Saturday. I have to go in with it already fully detangled, and as easy for her to handle as possible, as I want her to blow dry and trim and then give me basic cornrows so I can do crochet braids myself. So I want to get it fully detangled today and in such a state as to where I can wash and do an *easy* blow dry before I go in Saturday morning. I will not have time to do that if it's very tangled.


 

Here's a picture of a lightly flight ironed ponytail from a couple months ago


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 22, 2016)

Gorgeous hair! @nyeredzi


----------



## GettingKinky (May 22, 2016)

You are soooo close @nyeredzi


----------



## GettingKinky (May 24, 2016)

As I get farther in my hair journey I get lazier.  I've already stopped prepooing and now I want to stop making my own baking soda shampoo. 

What sulfate free shampoo do you ladies reccomendation?


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 24, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> As I get farther in my hair journey I get lazier.  I've already stopped prepooing and now I want to stop making my own baking soda shampoo.
> 
> What sulfate free shampoo do you ladies reccomendation?


I really like L' oreal EverCreme Intense Nourishing Shampoo.


----------



## trclemons (May 24, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with HE The Sleeker The Butter & Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter for 30 minutes under the heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80 % of the Tressemme Moisture Rich.
*LCOB'd:  L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *C = *Coco Curls;* O =* Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.
I didn't like how my hair dried so I went back and added Hawaiian Silky for a curly set.


----------



## trclemons (May 28, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix, EVCO on length & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.
DC'd for a little over an hour under the heat cap with Vatika Garlic.
Poo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle; CW'd with KJ Natural's Cocoa Clay Raspberry; Reconstructed with Garnier; rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture Black Soap & ACV mix.
*BLSO'd: B = *Kyra Shea Medley Rejuvenation & Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino Butters on scalp; *L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Entwine Crème Jelle, KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl Custard & Twisted Sista Curl Activator; *O = *Keravada Buttercream.


----------



## trclemons (May 31, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under the heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80 % of the Tressemme Moisture Rich.
*LSO'd: L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Ouidad Curl Quencher & Twisted Sista Curl Activator;* O =* Keravada Buttercream on length.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 1, 2016)

My SO is complaining about my daily bun and it's only been 3 weeks 
anywho, still maintaining and loving the daily rinsing and bunning


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 1, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> My SO is complaining about my daily bun and it's only been 3 weeks
> anywho, still maintaining and loving the daily rinsing and bunning


I know it's sooo easy! It's hard to go back after that.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 1, 2016)

Is it possible for me to officially join? I have been lurking for while


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 2, 2016)

I love this thread! So many lovely heads of hair with PHOTOS posted. There is nothing like a thread with photographs documenting the journey and the progress.


----------



## CopperRose (Jun 2, 2016)

I would like to join as well. If I can retain 12 inches by Dec 17 I'll probably be full waist and a bit more.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 2, 2016)

This pic is from mid April


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 4, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> Is it possible for me to officially join? I have been lurking for while


Join us! Just post your stats and your in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi ladies. So this is my third time (third week) taking the vitamin D. Not sure if it by itself will contribute to better growth. I did purchase Komaza Care Anagen Elite and a couple bottle of my old standby Protein Strengthener. I want to see how the Anagen Elite works. I might get back to my sulfur regimen, but not sure if I want to skew the results of the Anagen Elite (whether it works or not). At this point, I will try anything...my hair just refuses to be nice to me.  I have been back drinking green smoothies and I put 3g of chlorella in them now. I do enjoy them.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 4, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz
DC'd under heat for an hour with Soultanical's Afrotastic
Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with KJ Naturals Cocoa Clay Raspberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, 80% rinse out of ACV & Tressemme Moisture Rich
*L = *Aphogee Curlific; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *G = *FUBU Curl Defining


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovelies!!!

So...I'm still here...still on full FMLA but inching towards being able to return to work for at least half days...What that means for hair is that I have been keeping it braided. My friend comes and re-braids every week and half to two weeks. Yesterday, I pre-poo'ed, set under the steamer, and then got my hair washed, blow-dried, and re-braided...I also gave myself a little trim (very necessary).  I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I feel like it should be healthy. Coconut oil is my saving grace-- for my hair, skin, I slather it on errthang!!


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 7, 2016)

*Current Length: *grazing apl
*Ultimate Goal: *bsl curly and tbl straight
*Regimen:
*pre-poo with pre-poo mixture + dentagle hair in sections
Co-wash 2x week
DC 1x week
hot oil/oil rinse 1x week
Protein treatments and poo as needed

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: * about 9-11 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL)  * type 3 natural
*Tips/Tricks: * find a reggie that work for you AND your hair and stick to it.
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *my raggy ends
*Starting Pic:*


----------



## trclemons (Jun 8, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of the Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd:  *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Leave In; *O = *Mielle Organics Almond Mint on scalp & Annabelle's Safflower on length;*  B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a trim, so 1" is off. Back to just below the bottom of the bra strap. Anyway, I put in crochet twists myself, my first time!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 9, 2016)

@nyeredzi those twists and that colour.....I'm loving everything.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 9, 2016)

@nyeredzi : You did a great job, they are lovely!!!!


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 9, 2016)

My hair has been in crochet braids the last 3 weeks ^^^. I've been doing a lot of traveling and swimming, and I accidently left my leave in at home, so I'll probably take these out in week 4 or 5. I moved to a new city so I have to find a new stylist . My girl made my crochet braids look so natural. I also chose hair with a similar length and texture to my own.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 9, 2016)

thanks guys. i tried, but guarantee they don't look as good as sgold04's. Like, one shouldn't look closely at the roots, lol. And I'm sure I can't stretch them beyond 3 weeks. @sgold04  how long did a professional install take? the cornrowing time + the latching time? is it too much to ask how much they cost?


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 9, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> thanks guys. i tried, but guarantee they don't look as good as sgold04's. Like, one shouldn't look closely at the roots, lol. And I'm sure I can't stretch them beyond 3 weeks. @sgold04  how long did a professional install take? the cornrowing time + the latching time? is it too much to ask how much they cost?


Took about 5 hours give or take a few.  She takes longer to cornrow than other stylists I've had because she makes the cornrows small. She charges me $80, but she normally charges $120-$130, we know each other from undergrad so I get the OG discount.

Here's a pic of the front, she only left out the baby hair around my edges. (I don't know why I can never get the image to go below the text smh). The hair used was Outre expressions kinky curly


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 10, 2016)

@sgold04 re. the pic going under the text; after uploading and before inserting the pic, just make sure the cursor is flashing after the text where you want the image to appear. Otherwise I think it automatically puts your pic at the top of your post.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @sgold04 re. the pic going under the text; after uploading and before inserting the pic, just make sure the cursor is flashing after the text where you want the image to appear. Otherwise I think it automatically puts your pic at the top of your post.


I can't upload pics like I'm supposed to, so I place the cursor where I want the image to go, but it just keeps loading and loading, so then I have to go under "more options" and uploading a full image there is where it's placed at the beginning, but I will see what happens if I place the cursor toward the bottom when in "other options".


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 10, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> I got a trim, so 1" is off. Back to just below the bottom of the bra strap. Anyway, I put in crochet twists myself, my first time!
> View attachment 363195



I LOVE that colour...I would love to be able to put in my own crochet braids and I started to practice cornrowing, and did two VERY pitiful braids going back, but will keep practicing.

I also think I figured out my WnG life...my hair is still frizzy, but I think I have a rhythm down: bunning 3-4x a week and wearing it loose 2-3x a week (probably less, I like bunning, I don't wear it tight and I move it around...it's also easier to use my sulphur treatment when I know I'm going back in a bun tomorrow). I am going to try this through July, and see what the growth/breakage and shedding are like.

This is my WnG for today (I already have about 5 weeks of NG here and my hair is naturally frizzy) - I definitely still have shrinkage, which I like! I like the texture as it is now:
View media item 128777
And here is a texture shot of my texlaxed hair...you can see on the ends that are over-processed, I am cutting those off slowly:
View media item 128779


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 10, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I can't upload pics like I'm supposed to, so I place the cursor where I want the image to go, but it just keeps loading and loading, so then I have to go under "more options" and uploading a full image there is where it's placed at the beginning, but I will see what happens if I place the cursor toward the bottom when in "other options".



I get that eternal loading nonsense too. I wait a few seconds and refresh the page and the image is there.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 11, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I get that eternal loading nonsense too. I wait a few seconds and refresh the page and the image is there.


Ok thanks! I'll try that


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 11, 2016)

Length Check:



Slowly but surely


----------



## trclemons (Jun 14, 2016)

While on vacation Friday/Saturday, I CW'd with KJ's Natural Raspberry Cocoa & HQ Lime, 80% rinse out of ACV & hotel conditioner.  LCOS'd with *L = *Bee Mine Juicy/Cozy Moment Vanilla Waffle Cone; *C = *Curly Kinks Satin Roots; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & *S = *S-curl.

Last night & today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with Ojon Reverse Damage on length, Coconut Oil on ends & AVJ spritz.
DC'd under heat cap for a little over an hour with ST Afrotastic.
Shampoo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier & 80% rinse out of ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCOSB'd with *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *FUBU Curl Elongator; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *S-curl; *B = *Siamese Twists Peach Pracaxi ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 16, 2016)

I cut an inch of hair this morning. Needed to cut 2 inches but I probably would've cried lol


----------



## trclemons (Jun 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
DC'd with a mix of Vatika Garlic, HH Yucca & Mango Thickening Growth Lotion & Kapri Tone ayurvedic powder under a heat cap for a little over an hour.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier, rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
SLCOB'd with *S = *Original Moxie Oasis Moisture Gel Serum; *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls; *O = *Mielle Organics on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 19, 2016)

I just finished detangling with my pre-poo condish mix. Im wayyyy to tried from work to finish my hair tonite. I'll try to finish tomorrow after work,if not when ill wash next week then.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 21, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for a little over 30 minutes with Avon Frizz Control under heat & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
LCO'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 22, 2016)

I took out my crochet braids today. My hair feels soft and strong, but I have too many SSKs due to my neglect a couple months ago, I'm so mad at myself!

I did a HOT with CO and EVOO then finger detangled. I couldn't find any tresemme naturals in the drug stores I've gone to here, so I bought a Shea moisture conditioner to use to comb out but it didn't have as much slip. I'll chelate tomorrow after kickboxing then deep condition with mielle organics.  I'll attempt to do some flat twists, but if that doesn't work I'll just do about 7 large twists and keep in a bun. I need to focus on keeping my ends moisturized so I'm going to baggy a few nights this week.

Later next week I'll get my hair braided like this photo. I hope it looks good for 2-3 weeks, then I'll give my hair more tlc and get crochet braids again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm back on the healthy eating and fitness bandwagon. My hair will most likely benefit from this and my waist should be visible in a few months

For some reason my hair seems longer when I'm slimmer.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 23, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm back on the healthy eating and fitness bandwagon. My hair will most likely benefit from this and my waist should be visible in a few months
> 
> For some reason my hair seems longer when I'm slimmer.


I hope to at least get a peek at my waist by Sept!


----------



## trclemons (Jun 25, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with Jakeala's Coconut Hair Milk & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Kanechom Chocolate.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, Rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCS'd with *L = *Coco Cream 1000 Flowers; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *S = *Design Essentials Mousse.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2016)

I was lazy last week and didn't wash my hair. It felt good to do it this week.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 28, 2016)

Prepoo'd over an hour with Avon Frizz Control & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% SM Black African Balancing Conditioner.
LCOS'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *Lustrasilk Curl Activator.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey everyone
I have been MIA for who knows how long
BUT  I still lurk and  have been watching everyone's progress thus far
Taking tidbits of info here and there (unbeknownst)
I have had goals of reach my waist for about year now
BUT unfortunately I did not hit my goal at 4 years.
I've been sitting and sulking and wondering what I did wrong
hmph
everything!
After getting my hair straightened for my birthday I lost myself
And I mean from 2 birthday ago!
I got comfortable with heat, and wearing it out.
My scarf hasn't been on my head like it needs to be.
Deep conditioning is almost non existent. 
And I was moisturizing but ehhh not regularly nor consistently.  Only AFTER I noticed my hair was getting dry
Anywho, I can only blame myself
I haven't even been on my forums or youtube (which are great motivators)
so I've been hair slacking all around ! (to say in the least)

Anywho, I've compiled my hair regimens from the past, and composed 
an extensive detailed hair regimen that I'm determined to stick to.
I'm tired of not making waist length, I know its possible
So le sigh, time to get with it...

Here is a recent pic my wife took.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 30, 2016)

Your hair is beautiful! And you are almost there


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Ladies here is an update on my Regimen. Wash 1-1 1/2 weeks Derm Organics or Aztec Garlic Shampoo . DC with Aztec Deep conditioner or DC mix plus oils. Leave in  Shea Moisture, eden body works curl defining crème and Shea butter mix. Air Dry  in Braids. Wear wigs or updo. I will post new pics, haven't straightened hair in a while and have not stretched to show length.
 Will post pics this weekend.
I am currently 10 months post relaxer!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 2, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd under a heat cap for an hour with Honey's Handmade Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask.
Used CC's Natural Sugar Scalp Scrub, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh on ends.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jul 3, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair is beautiful! And you are almost there



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
ughh this hair journey is truly, a journey.
Ups, downs, always an  adventure.
I found that when I'm not lurking on the site, or obsessing over hair, I let my hair fall to the wayside.
I just don't want to be the person that is obsessed with their hair, and everything hair and natural.
But I'm sure I should come to terms with that person being me.

So might as well give an update since goodness knows whens the last time I did.
Eh from January until June, I can honestly say I was not taking care of my hair
nor was I really holding it down like that before
I have been getting heat happy, hands in hair happy, and just all around "feeling myself"
ever since I realized my hair was kinda sorta long. So I've been "enjoying" it more or less
but not really doing what I need to be doing
So I had to completely re evaluate myself and my routine
my products and my practices
and have now completely reverted to my old hair care ways
which got me to where I am now

June 30 I deep conditioned my hair over night with a mixture of ; Shea Moisture Deep Conditioner, Aloe Vera Water, olive oil. 
I had just recently taken out some box braids, no hair added. I twisted each section.
July 1 I put the left over mixture in my hair before hopping in the shower.
In the shower I rinsed my hair with ACV+Water+3 drops of protein.
After rinsing the ACV out, I added my hot oil.
Hot oil consists of coconut, olive oil, shea, and cocoa butter, melted on the stove. 
I left the oil in as I cleaned my body and then washed out.
All the while my hair was still in twists 
Wrapped my hair up in an old shirt
I took each twist, and one by one, unraveled it slowly starting at the ends
Lightly finger detanlge, then use 2  wide tooth combs (Hercules Sagemann)
Then I add my Liquid Gold (Shea, cocoa, mango, aloe vera butter melted)
Two strand twist the section, and then bantu knot it.
I did this all over my head and then left my scarf on
It takes 2 nights for my hair to dry. 
July 3, bantu knots are down hair is OD moisturized and in 2 strand twists

I'll do it again in two weeks.


----------



## iVR (Jul 3, 2016)

I think I finally found a gel that speaks to my heart!  I'm going to use 4 more times, but it's wash and go season.  My Eco styler is #1, but my hair is soooo thick it takes forever to dry. This new gel I scrapped my pennies together for works with every single leave in conditioner I own including the generic one. It goes one like water too. 

I say all this to say it's time for a trim and this one rapunzel patch at my nape has hit BSL.  Drinking more water and actually getting more greens, yuck, in my diet along with this scalp spray are working.   This pic is like a month old and I can't remember if I uploaded it  sorry if it's a double. The of the top of my head is new growth over 2 and 1/2 months and it's not breakage.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 5, 2016)

Pre-poo'd under the heat cap for 30 minutes with Bath & Body Works Rainkissed Leaves.
Added HH Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter and CW'd.
80% R/O with SM African Black Soap.
*LSOC* with *L = *Ion Repair Solution; *S = *Curly Keeper Total Control; *O = *Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *C = *TGIN Butter Cream.


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 6, 2016)

Okay Ladies, I am on my way. I have posted my length checks on my short hair shirt from Left to Right Jan/March/June 2016. I did do a trim in May of about an inch to 1 1/2so I guess my hair grows about 1/2 per month. Started off at line 10 and now just making to line 13. Line 13 meets MBL mark for me, have to get a new shirt for long hair. I think I can make it to WL by Dec!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 6, 2016)

Your hair grows fast @Benuontherise


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 6, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair grows fast @Benuontherise



I guess so, didn't realize that until now because I am actually tracking my progress and was not wearing hair straight. I was a bit paranoid that I had a lot of breakage due to seeking all the hair when I combed my hair. But I also only comb my hair like once a week so I was overreacting. I have been taking either Biotin pills or Hair/skin/nails vitamins, cheap ones from Family Dollar...not sure if that helped since I wasn't always consistent.  We will see if that is my normal growth rate of I just went through a growth spirt this spring.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2016)

My hair is in desperate need of TLC. 3 times in a row I washed with a sulphate poo because I was too lazy to make my baking soda poo. Then I went too weeks without washing and the product buildup was ridiculous. I need to DC and go back to my baking soda poo and ACV rinse.


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 7, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is in desperate need of TLC. 3 times in a row I washed with a sulphate poo because I was too lazy to make my baking soda poo. Then I went too weeks without washing and the product buildup was ridiculous. I need to DC and go back to my baking soda poo and ACV rinse.



Yea, I feel you the needing TLC. I have been to lazy to DC...haven't DC in about a month ...smh. We can get it together!lol I feel like I am more likely to dc if I do it on dry hair then shampoo cuz that way I get it out the way. Plus I wash my hair in shower and I think that makes it easier for me.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2016)

Benuontherise said:


> Yea, I feel you the needing TLC. I have been to lazy to DC...haven't DC in about a month ...smh. We can get it together!lol I feel like I am more likely to dc if I do it on dry hair then shampoo cuz that way I get it out the way. Plus I wash my hair in shower and I think that makes it easier for me.



I always dry DC too!  Lazy girls unite!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 7, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I always dry DC too!  Lazy girls unite!



Yep, add me to the lazy girl club because I always dry DC.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok. I got off my lazy butt and did my dry DC last night. AO white camellia plus grapeseed oil. Today I will make my baking soda poo and wash. 

I can't decide if I should condition with Kenra moisturizing conditioner or one of my protein conditioners. I really wish I hadn't gotten lazy and used that sulfate poo.  And for 3 washes in a row.  smh.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2016)

The DC and baking soda poo helped a lot, but my hair still isn't completely back to normal.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Trea, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O with ACV mix & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.
Will use Siamese Twists Vanilla Curly Crème to twist.


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 9, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I got off my lazy butt and did my dry DC last night. AO white camellia plus grapeseed oil. Today I will make my baking soda poo and wash.
> 
> I can't decide if I should condition with Kenra moisturizing conditioner or one of my protein conditioners. I really wish I hadn't gotten lazy and used that sulfate poo.  And for 3 washes in a row.  smh.



I use to use Baking soda poo before but then I just stopped, no real reason why because I use to like how my hair felt after. I am I recently bought some liquid black soap mixed when coco butter (normally I use it as hand soap for past 6 months or so), I intend to mix it with tea tree castille soap to shampoo and see how I like that. If not will use at body and make up brush cleaner. I heard Kenra Products are good, I promised I will use up what I have before buying more...memoirs of a product junkie!lol


----------



## Benuontherise (Jul 9, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
> DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask.
> Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Trea, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O with ACV mix & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
> LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.
> Will use Siamese Twists Vanilla Curly Crème to twist.




Hey how do you Like the K.Moore growth repair? I took a look at that before.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 10, 2016)

Benuontherise said:


> Hey how do you Like the K.Moore growth repair? I took a look at that before.



It smells good and has good slip, but I didn't feel it strengthening my hair like my favorite reconstructors.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 12, 2016)

I started taking photos last summer in an attempt to keep a real log on my progress. I decided naked/freshly shampooed hair would be best since I rarely wear my hair straightened or stretched.

Here is last summer vs this summer. This is the most growth I have seen since going natural and I really have this thread and the Komaza hair analysis to thank.







Can't wait to see what next summer brings!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Me too!! Nice growth, your hair is so healthy, thick, long and beautiful  Mine grows like that too (the sides faster then the back). I figured out how to make it look not noticeable. Either I blend it in or I wear the longer parts on front.


----------



## Daina (Jul 12, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I started taking photos last summer in an attempt to keep a real log on my progress. I decided naked/freshly shampooed hair would be best since I rarely wear my hair straightened or stretched.
> 
> Here is last summer vs this summer. This is the most growth I have seen since going natural and I really have this thread and the Komaza hair analysis to thank.
> 
> ...



@ResultsMayVary, great idea to chronicle your growth. I like the wet pic idea as well! Your hair is beautiful and you've gotten great growth. I just recently did the Komaza analysis as well. Really hoping that by following their suggestions I will to full MBL length by YE. Our hair looks similar when wet. What hair texture are you? What regimen and products did they suggest for you?


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I started taking photos last summer in an attempt to keep a real log on my progress. I decided naked/freshly shampooed hair would be best since I rarely wear my hair straightened or stretched.
> 
> Here is last summer vs this summer. This is the most growth I have seen since going natural and I really have this thread and the Komaza hair analysis to thank.
> 
> ...



Nice growth and you look smaller to me as well.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing Conditioner & CW'd it out.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCO'd *with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 12, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Nice growth and you look smaller to me as well.



I was thinking the exact same thing. 

Beautiful hair!


----------



## Caramel74 (Jul 12, 2016)

We all have whacky shrinkage problems, that's the beautiful thing about LHCF.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 13, 2016)

Daina said:


> @ResultsMayVary, great idea to chronicle your growth. I like the wet pic idea as well! Your hair is beautiful and you've gotten great growth. I just recently did the Komaza analysis as well. Really hoping that by following their suggestions I will to full MBL length by YE. Our hair looks similar when wet. What hair texture are you? What regimen and products did they suggest for you?



Thanks! My texture reminds me of soft yet thick cotton...
Komaza showed me that my hair was over-moisturized from daily co washing and that I needed to increase protein treatments due to hair's high porosity. I used their protein strengthening treatment bi weekly religiously for six months (I now use it once a month). They also recommended the coconut leave in for damaged hair because it also has protein. To satisfy my need daily water/moisture I replaced daily co-washing with daily rinses and follow up with a leave in (alternating between a protein or moisturizing) and heavy sealer. Overall it's pretty simple now


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 13, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Beautiful hair!





trclemons said:


> Nice growth and you look smaller to me as well.



Thanks!  I changed my diet and started my fitness regimen last year too!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Thanks! My texture reminds me of soft yet thick cotton...
> Komaza showed me that my hair was over-moisturized from daily co washing and that I needed to increase protein treatments due to hair's high porosity. I used their protein strengthening treatment bi weekly religiously for six months (I now use it once a month). They also recommended the coconut leave in for damaged hair because it also has protein. To satisfy my need daily water/moisture I replaced daily co-washing with daily rinses and follow up with a leave in (alternating between a protein or moisturizing) and heavy sealer. Overall it's pretty simple now


What types if heavy sealers do you use?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What types if heavy sealers do you use?



I alternate between Califia Moisturizing cream and As I Am DoubleButter cream. But I feel I could go heavier so I am going to try Qhemet Biologics heavy cream soon.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2016)

When I started my HHJ I just wanted APL hair. I got my hair straightened today and I'm between APL and BSL and it doesn't feel long at all. Probably because I've been cutting off relaxed ends. WL will never come.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 17, 2016)

I have neglected my hair and I have also just not been very into my hair right now. on that note... I am about to have my hair colored/deep conditioned, straightened and trim/cut to shape..


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 17, 2016)

Colored my hair blue black this past Tuesday.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jul 19, 2016)

I recently went on a trip to Texas for school. Annndddd it was great! I love the Dallas/Arlington area and I really enjoyed my whole trip. Now about my hair: I normally wash my hair 2x times a week(wed and sat/sun). My flight for Dallas was on Thursday, so I end up doing my hair super late and my flat twist wasn't dry by the morning. So by the time I got to my aunt's house in Dallas,my hair was ultra dry mess. I had to m&s all over again. I co-washed on Saturday and did my usually flat twists. Fast-forward to now: I had to do my Saturday hair routine between Monday and Sunday due to a paper being due on sunday. So my flat is still under my bonnet in flat twist that I'll take out for a flat twist tomorrow. I also plan to get my hair cut in August before I install some box braids. I want her to cut of about 1 1/2 in to help get rid of my damaged ends.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd for 45 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing & Zero % Conditioners.
CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter.
80% R/O with SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 23, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd with mix of Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul & Kachi Kapur Ayurvedic Powder under heat cap for an hour.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd:  L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 23, 2016)

So after discovering wetline gel I'm going to go back to my very first & best natural hair routine. I refuse to cut my bangs again so they'll just have to be pulled back. I'll just cut any other stringy parts


----------



## trclemons (Jul 26, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Zero % & CW'd it out.
LCO'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C =* Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

DC'd for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream & Zero% Conditioner.
CW'd with Terra Veda Organix Apple Cleansing.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing & V05 Free Me Freesia Moisturing Conditioners.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle Cone, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp & *S = *Africa's Best Textures Shea Butter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz, Queen of Curls Revitalizer & Siamese Twist Light Protein Reconstructor on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with a mix of ST Detox & Entwine.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace the Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi ladies. Long time. Been busy with school. Anyway, still trying to hang in there. I've upped my vitamin D3 intake and will have a blood test next week to see how much they've risen. Not sure if that may contribute to hair growth. My hair growth seems to have stalled. My next plan is to try to just leave my hair in long term protective styles. Right not I wash it and twist it up once a week. That may be too much manipulation. We'll see.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 8, 2016)

I feel like I have been out of the loop for a while, so today I tried to catch up really fast. My update is that I'm taking advantage of the summer heat. Meaning, taking a break from even blow drying. Except for today, lol. Just a quick tension blowdry that'll most likely end up a waste, lol. 

Looking forward to a dominican blowout in about October and trimming myself. I've been trying to get others to join LHCF. You'd be surprised how many sisters don't know about it.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 8, 2016)

Hoping I get a summer growth spurt or something. 

I pulled my soaking wet hair to see where it reaches like a week ago and it looked like it was under my boob. I could be tilting my head & being delusional though lol 

Next time I refresh my color which is probably next month I'm going to wear my hair bone straight to see the length and measure it.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 8, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Hoping I get a summer growth spurt or something.
> 
> I pulled my soaking wet hair to see where it reaches like a week ago and it looked like it was under my boob. I could be tilting my head & being delusional though lol
> 
> Next time I refresh my color which is probably next month I'm going to wear my hair bone straight to see the length and measure it.




Okay so maybe I'm not being delusional. Just looked at a pic of my hair from March 2nd, blow dried prior to me installing my mini braids. Not far fetched that it's "under boob" now lol it was almost there in March

Unfortunately that also means I barely retained. This was 4 months ago :/ I did cut some in June so maybe that would've made a bigger difference. My ends looked like crap though so it was needed.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Okay so maybe I'm not being delusional. Just looked at a pic of my hair from March 2nd, blow dried prior to me installing my mini braids. Not far fetched that it's "under boob" now lol it was almost there in March
> 
> Unfortunately that also means I barely retained. This was 4 months ago :/ I did cut some in June so maybe that would've made a bigger difference. My ends looked like crap though so it was needed.


Actually "under boob" is really long though.. that's about at least MBL right? If you're ends needed a trim then they needed it. What's the point of having long hair if it looks too rough or like you said like crap. Plus you'd get more shedding too if you didn't trim. The goal should always be healthy and MBL is really long.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 9, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Actually "under boob" is really long though.. that's about at least MBL right? If you're ends needed a trim then they needed it. What's the point of having long hair if it looks too rough or like you said like crap. Plus you'd get more shedding too if you didn't trim. The goal should always be healthy and MBL is really long.



Lol my hair is low density so it never looks like a lot of hair plus I have hairnorexia. I remember my hair being apl & random people were calling my hair long. I said I'm not calling my hair long until I'm bsl. Noticed it was bra strap and didn't consider it long. Said I'm not calling my hair long until it's MBL. Here I am possibly grazing MBL and saying it's not long.

Don't mind me. I clearly have issues. 


Btw I cowashed my hair today and moisturized with Camille Rose Curl Love. My new favorite product


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 9, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Lol my hair is low density so it never looks like a lot of hair plus I have hairnorexia. I remember my hair being apl & random people were calling my hair long. I said I'm not calling my hair long until I'm bsl. Noticed it was bra strap and didn't consider it long. Said I'm not calling my hair long until it's MBL. Here I am possibly grazing MBL and saying it's not long.
> 
> Don't mind me. I clearly have issues.
> 
> ...


I understand. I think I have the same issues. I'm about an inch and a half away from BSL that's not really stretched, just wet. I get happy when my hair looks like it's filling in. Because i have this one part of my hair that shrinks all the way up the NL and it gets depressing. But I work with it and try to just concern myself w health. Because it's nice and full so when I sleep on it and get up and it's shrunken to SL but it looks nice. I'll take it. It's still the longest it's ever been from what I have learned w LHCF besides being pregnant or being a child and for my age too. I'm 42.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2016)

So I just got a new pair of shears and cut two inches all around. It's back to 10" pretty much everywhere (except some parts of the left side crown, which is shorter). I've pretty much given up on retaining anything. I know I won't make WL by next year December. My goal is just to keep it healthy and looking halfway decent. After this challenge is done, I won't join anymore. I'm going to install some cornrows and keep them in for a month each install. I'm just over the whole hair thing now.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 11, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> So I just got a new pair of shears and cut two inches all around. It's back to 10" pretty much everywhere (except some parts of the left side crown, which is shorter). I've pretty much given up on retaining anything. I know I won't make WL by next year December. My goal is just to keep it healthy and looking halfway decent. After this challenge is done, I won't join anymore. I'm going to install some cornrows and keep them in for a month each install. I'm just over the whole hair thing now.


Maybe you're just getting over the obsession, which is fantastic in itself. I just wanted to support you bc number one, 10 inches of healthy hair is a lot. You can do a lot with and enjoy that. Another thing is being concerned with just health the length might sneak up so it's a win win situation.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 11, 2016)

I waited too late to wash my hair so I ended up not prepooing & shampooed & conditioned without sections.

The thing about styling on soaking wet hair, I really never know if it's going to look good or like a disaster in the morning. I like styling wet hair but wet & soaking wet are completely different. Squeezing hair out as much as I can before getting out of the shower vs straight out the shower no squeezing/wringing

If it's a mess, oh well. I got home hours ago & should've done it then.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

@Froreal3 

Why did you cut 2 inches off? I remember you and I have about the same length of hair. 
My hair has stalled too, but I believe to pregnancy hormones. 

But it's slowly growing, as an inch every 3-4 months. 
I plan to also go into protection styles, short weaves to start. 

I also have to consider I do not drink as much water as I need to, consistently everyday. Haven't did a protein treatment in months. Don't get me started on exercise. Can't remember last time I broke out a sweat. 
These things maybe why my hair is not growing well. 

But I did a protein treatment today lol, in preparation of starting my protection style tomorrow!

What have you been doing with your hair? Are you still on an high protein intake? Give us the whole scoop, haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> Maybe you're just getting over the obsession, which is fantastic in itself. I just wanted to support you bc number one, 10 inches of healthy hair is a lot. You can do a lot with and enjoy that. Another thing is being concerned with just health the length might sneak up so it's a win win situation.



Thanks sis. I've been over the obsession. My hair only grew significantly the first year of my hair growth journey. This was in 2012-2013 when I became informed and serious about growing my hair out. It grew 4" that year. It hasn't grown much at all since then. The longest my hair has been was 14" in the front and 12" in the back. I'm at the point where if it grows, it grows. If it doesn't, I'm good because I have enough to do things with and look good.



bluenvy said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Why did you cut 2 inches off? I remember you and I have about the same length of hair.
> My hair has stalled too, but I believe to pregnancy hormones.
> ...



See the above post. My hair hasn't grown much in years, and I'm clueless as to why. I do everything right. I had a Komaza analysis and they said I need more protein. I've done that. I use the protein treatment every two weeks. I keep my hair in twists that I bun or pin up. I moisturize every couple days when its dry. I DC weekly, shampoo weekly to every other week.

I've had my iron levels checked (they are fine), my vit D (low, but hair hasn't retained much since I started taking vit D3). I've used sulfur, MN, etc. My hair doesn't seem to care about the extra protein intake or exercise like that. I'll work out just to maintain my body, but  I'm not gonna be choking down 3 Blender Bottles of shakes just to get the protein to my hair. I just don't gaf enough anymore. I'm looking for a braider now so I can go back to my cute cornrowed extension hairstyles, braids etc and keep them in for a month each time. Maybe the problem is that my older ends can't take the weekly washing etc. Hopefully it grows with less manipulation and I just started this new Surge mess. But if it doesn't, I'm good.

ETA: I'm going to restart taking my Megafoods Blood Builder because for hair growth, iron levels should be higher than what mine currently are (even though my dr. said they are within "normal" limits). I'm also going to continue taking my vitamin D. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 12, 2016)

@Froreal3 
You're more than welcome sis! 

I know how you feel believe me. I still have the middle of my hair that like never grows and I could never just do a wash and go ever it looks ridiculous. I could try cutting back up and if I keep on getting shedding that is in fact what I am going to have to do. I don't think I will ever get layers again. But you can't really say that at my age bc who ever knows. Sisters sometimes have to get them for receding hair lines (bangs) etc. to look like a full head of hair. Or God forbid cancer or something and people have to shave their heads. 

Best case scenario is that my terminal length is APL, and APL all one length thick hair would be just fine by me. So, I'm just going to keep on doing what I have been doing bc the length difference right now is ridiculous. The front's like almost BSL and the back is SL. Smdh.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 12, 2016)

@Froreal3 

Is your hair not growing or are you having issues with retention?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 12, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> Is your hair not growing or are you having issues with retention?


I don't think it's growing.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 12, 2016)

Im in crochet braids again.  I'd give the braider a B-.  She was gentle with my cornrows, but put too much hair in my head and stuffed pieces that were too large in, so my scalp was really hurting.  I asked her to make them smaller but she said the hair would get frizzy.  I should have been more adamant, but she was right, the hair is frizzing up pretty fast and its only been 2.5 weeks.  My plan was to last 6-8 weeks, but I think I will take them out after 5.  I work out a lot and its hard to stuff in a ponytail, its just annoying.  If I had the money I'd fly back to Bmore every 3 months and have my homie install my crochets, my hair look real when she did it, NO ONE could tell.

I'll probably stay in crochets the rest of this year if I can find someone I like.  I really want some braids, but then I think about the take down and detangling time, and I change my mind.  

My hair is slowly recovering from the 4 inch "trim" in december, but I feel like its not growing as fast as it used to.  I haven't been taking great care of my ends (lots of blow drying with comb attachment this year) so the ends are kinda thin.  I won't worry about a deep trim until I straighten it, and I have no idea when that will be.  I will just dust in a few months and do a better job of keeping them healthy.  My goal is to have 18" with healthy ends (measured from the nape) by the end of this year.  I'd like 20" (waist length on me--full/blunt ends) by my birthday next august.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

You could be right about weekly washing @Froreal3 
Maybe unnecessary manipulation.

Even though I wash weekly. My hair seems to do just fine with washing biweekly.
Hope you soon find what works best growing out your hair.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

I got my first sew in! I plan to leave in for at least 8 weeks. Yesterday I clarified, hard protein, deep conditioned, and moisturized.
I'm happy with the results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 12, 2016)

iVR said:


> I think I finally found a gel that speaks to my heart!  I'm going to use 4 more times, but it's wash and go season.  My Eco styler is #1, but my hair is soooo thick it takes forever to dry. This new gel I scrapped my pennies together for works with every single leave in conditioner I own including the generic one. It goes one like water too.
> 
> I say all this to say it's time for a trim and this one rapunzel patch at my nape has hit BSL.  Drinking more water and actually getting more greens, yuck, in my diet along with this scalp spray are working.   This pic is like a month old and I can't remember if I uploaded it  sorry if it's a double. The of the top of my head is new growth over 2 and 1/2 months and it's not breakage.



What's the name of the gel? TIA!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 13, 2016)

I just bought OGX coconut milk shampoo. I want something to use when I'm feeling too lazy to make my baking soda poo. 

What do you guys like for shampoo?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I got my first sew in! I plan to leave in for at least 8 weeks. Yesterday I *clarified, hard protein, deep conditioned, and moisturized.*
> I'm happy with the results.


That's cute. I've had a couple sewins back in the day. Thinking about going back to give my hair a break for a month at a time. How do you do the bolded in the sewin? Your hair doesn't stay wet and get yucky/overmoisturized?


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I just bought OGX coconut milk shampoo. I want something to use when I'm feeling too lazy to make my baking soda poo.
> 
> What do you guys like for shampoo?


I like Elasta QP Cream and Conditioning Shampoo. Also SD Go Moist and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus. I like Redken Cleansing Cream for chelating/clarifying.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you @Froreal3

I washed it with Vo5 strawberries and cream. Used Aphogee two step,  dc with Darcy's botanical pumpkin seed conditioner.
Moisturize with SheScentIt coco cream leave in and SM curl enhancing smoothie, avocado oil to seal.
I put up into a bun.

If I left it in that bun it would take two days to dry. At take down its moisturized and beach wave light and flowing.
After my last step of sealing, if it feels mushy, I know I need to re wash with clarifying shampoo.

Mush only occurs when I use moisturizing shampoos to wash with, and have too much buildup.

For my sew in , they did wash it again, and blowed dryed.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks sis. I've been over the obsession. My hair only grew significantly the first year of my hair growth journey. This was in 2012-2013 when I became informed and serious about growing my hair out. It grew 4" that year. It hasn't grown much at all since then. The longest my hair has been was 14" in the front and 12" in the back. I'm at the point where if it grows, it grows. If it doesn't, I'm good because I have enough to do things with and look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also consider a liquid vitamin. I found my body doesn't have a great absorption of vitamins from food and regular vitamins. However I can tell the difference with liquid vitamins and some have iron. They are pricey but I think it may be worth a 90 day test.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I just bought OGX coconut milk shampoo. I want something to use when I'm feeling too lazy to make my baking soda poo.
> 
> What do you guys like for shampoo?


I like ElastaQP and Creme of Nature. Using TGIN shampoo right now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 13, 2016)

I was too busy/lazy to wash my hair last week. Now I have so much product build up, that it's tacky to the touch, almost sticky. I'm about to hop in the shower and poo with this organix coconut milk I picked up yesterday. But next I want to try the elasta qp everyone keeps mentioning.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Thank you @Froreal3
> 
> I washed it with Vo5 strawberries and cream. Used Aphogee two step,  dc with Darcy's botanical pumpkin seed conditioner.
> Moisturize with SheScentIt coco cream leave in and SM curl enhancing smoothie, avocado oil to seal.
> ...



I mean how do you wash, moisturize and seal in the weave? You use diluted shampoo with an applicator bottle? How do you moisturize the hair under the weave?


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 13, 2016)

This is my very first weave.
 In two weeks I will use an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo, massage gently in between braids. 
Rinse and do the same with conditioner, without massage.

 Once I rinse that out apply whatever oil I have on hand, coconut, avocado, grape seed, or sweet almond oil in between braids.
Then sit under dryer for a bit. 

I never took care of a weave, but read different ways others care for theirs to keep it healthy.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm glad you posted this because I got a weave 2 days ago and I was going to research how to care for my hair. This is only my second weave ever. The first was back in 2000 and I only had it for 2 weeks, so never learned to to care for it. 


bluenvy said:


> This is my very first weave.
> In two weeks I will use an applicator bottle with diluted shampoo, massage gently in between braids.
> Rinse and do the same with conditioner, without massage.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 13, 2016)

@HappyAtLast 

What kind of weave you have? 

The stylist informed me the scalp can get really itchy underneath and drive one crazy. 

She said I can put a mixture of water and witch hazel into a applicator bottle and squeeze into braids. 

Braid spray can relieve itching too. You can pour braid spray mixture into applicator bottle to really penetrate the scalp under the braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2016)

I liked this tutorial. She's thorough and detailed. I will use her techniques when I try out sewins again. My plan is to leave them in for a month (4-5 weeks).


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 13, 2016)

My style is just like this. BRX braid spray served me well when I had braids, so I heavily moisturized with it before install and will use it throughout.  I'll try it with the applicator bottle.  I'll also be oiling my scalp. I used human hair, and I plan to leave this style in 6-8 weeks.

I already have witch hazel, so I'll try that as you suggested.  I bought something called 8 in 1 (or something like that) to moisturize the weave hair, as recommended by the girl in the BSS.

I find washing my hair while wearing gloves easiest and with the least disruption to my style when I was in braids (and now weave). It's just very smooth.


bluenvy said:


> @HappyAtLast
> 
> What kind of weave you have?
> 
> ...


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 13, 2016)

Really cute style @HappyAtLast 

Thanks for your tips. I will try gloves as well.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 13, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with Entwine for 2 hours under heat cap.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleanser, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd *with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 14, 2016)

This is after my olive oil prepoo for around 4 hours. Then shampoo and conditional w Suave Professionals. My hair always behaves nicely after this process. I have to say the longer my hair gets the more petrified I am of having it professionally "trimmed." It took me too long to get here to have someone just hack off all my progress. Any suggestions?


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 15, 2016)

My hair feels like straw. That coconut milk shampoo is no good. I'll just use it to clean my combs. 

It's amazing how bad your hair can feel from using the wrong product.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 15, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair feels like straw. That coconut milk shampoo is no good. I'll just use it to clean my combs.
> 
> It's amazing how bad your hair can feel from using the wrong product.


I agree. That's why it's good if you find something that works to stick w it. Especially if it doesn't cost that much. 

What i also found was that sometimes my hair feels filmy in the shower and so sometimes I just water rinse and let it breathe. I think that's been helping too. Especially if you're going to do plaits bc just the water w the braids keep the moisture in too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> This is after my olive oil prepoo for around 4 hours. Then shampoo and conditional w Suave Professionals. My hair always behaves nicely after this process. I have to say the longer my hair gets the more petrified I am of having it professionally "trimmed." It took me too long to get here to have someone just hack off all my progress. Any suggestions?


Beautiful! It's grown so much!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 15, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I agree. That's why it's good if you find something that works to stick w it. Especially if it doesn't cost that much.
> 
> What i also found was that sometimes my hair feels filmy in the shower and so sometimes I just water rinse and let it breathe. I think that's been helping too. Especially if you're going to do plaits bc just the water w the braids keep the moisture in too.



Yeah. Baking soda as shampoo has been working for me, but I was getting lazy and wanted to find something that was already premade. Once I find a good one, I'll stick to it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 15, 2016)

I got 2 compliments on my hair yesterday.  A man drove by and stopped and yelled out 'nice hair' and then drove on. Then a woman at Trader Joe's told me nice hair too. It's just 2 sloppy flat twists on either side of my hair, and I swear the picture doesn't look that cute to me. Still, I will probably be wearing this for the rest of the week because of those compliments


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 15, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Beautiful! It's grown so much!


Thank you


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 15, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> I got 2 compliments on my hair yesterday.  A man drove by and stopped and yelled out 'nice hair' and then drove on. Then a woman at Trader Joe's told me nice hair too. It's just 2 sloppy flat twists on either side of my hair, and I swear the picture doesn't look that cute to me. Still, I will probably be wearing this for the rest of the week because of those compliments


omg that's too funny!! The man stopping and yelling n all


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 15, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Yeah. Baking soda as shampoo has been working for me, but I was getting lazy and wanted to find something that was already premade. Once I find a good one, I'll stick to it.


I hope you can find something cheap that smells nice. I feel really bad that u have to use baking soda.  My Suave Professionals works nice and it's so cheap. It has Keratin Infusion and the Olive Oil Prepoo works wonders and protects my hair from the shampoo. Plus I can use it to cook too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 15, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I hope you can find something cheap that smells nice. I feel really bad that u have to use baking soda.  My Suave Professionals works nice and it's so cheap. It has Keratin Infusion and the Olive Oil Prepoo works wonders and protects my hair from the shampoo. Plus I can use it to cook too.



I wasn't using baking soda because it was cheap, I like it because I think it helps my conditioner work better. But mixing it up every week was just getting tedious. I used to prepoo,but I've gotten lazy. Maybe the shampoo I bought wouldn't have been so bad if I had prepoo'd first. 

I think the root of my problem is that I've gotten lazy with my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm going to be getting cornrows and weaves to leave in from at least 3 - 5 weeks (braids) anad 4 - 6 weeks (weaves). I just want something different and I'm tired of messing w/my hair. Hopefully touching my hair only once a month will contribute to better retention.

Anyway, my problem is that I will be working around horses till December (don't ask) and they kick up dirt etc. I won't be grooming horses or anything, but dirt will be flying everywhere to the point that I have been warned that dirt will be coming out of orifices I didn't even know existed (picture black snot)  So do you still think it's a good idea to get into these styles? I mean, I'll still be washing the weaves once a week using an applicator bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm going to be getting cornrows and weaves to leave in from at least 3 - 5 weeks (braids) anad 4 - 6 weeks (weaves). I just want something different and I'm tired of messing w/my hair. Hopefully touching my hair only once a month will contribute to better retention.
> 
> Anyway, my problem is that I will be working around horses till December (don't ask) and they kick up dirt etc. I won't be grooming horses or anything, but dirt will be flying everywhere to the point that I have been warned that dirt will be coming out of orifices I didn't even know existed (picture black snot)  So do you still think it's a good idea to get into these styles? I mean, I'll still be washing the weaves once a week using an applicator bottle.


Im just jumping in. I would stick to the. Cornrows and wear a plastic cap and a head covering to keep your hair dirt free. 

Then maybe switch over to the weave later.

But if you can get a weave style that is easy to tuck away that will work too. You just need to be able to hide your hair under a plastic cap while working around the horses.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm going to be getting cornrows and weaves to leave in from at least 3 - 5 weeks (braids) anad 4 - 6 weeks (weaves). I just want something different and I'm tired of messing w/my hair. Hopefully touching my hair only once a month will contribute to better retention.
> 
> Anyway, my problem is that I will be working around horses till December (don't ask) and they kick up dirt etc. I won't be grooming horses or anything, but dirt will be flying everywhere to the point that I have been warned that dirt will be coming out of orifices I didn't even know existed (picture black snot)  So do you still think it's a good idea to get into these styles? I mean, I'll still be washing the weaves once a week using an applicator bottle.


That could work out and sounds really good. An idea that popped into my head was that you could wear cute kerchiefs to protect your head from so much dirt.  Do some research if possible to make sure you're not going to ruin the hair that you have now w these styles. And if you can afford it sure why not. It's important to feel good about yourself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Im just jumping in. I would stick to the. Cornrows and wear a plastic cap and a head covering to keep your hair dirt free.
> 
> Then maybe switch over to the weave later.
> 
> But if you can get a weave style that is easy to tuck away that will work too. You just need to be able to hide your hair under a plastic cap while working around the horses.



That's an idea. I am definitely going to wear a scarf with plastic cap underneath to this place. I usually get shorter styles like bobs or shoulder length hair.



Caramel74 said:


> That could work out and sounds really good. An idea that popped into my head was that you could wear cute kerchiefs to protect your head from so much dirt.  Do some research if possible to make sure you're not going to ruin the hair that you have now w these styles. And if you can afford it sure why not. It's important to feel good about yourself.



I've had weaves in before and I've never been bald afterward.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> That's an idea. I am definitely going to wear a scarf with plastic cap underneath to this place. I usually get shorter styles like bobs or shoulder length hair.
> 
> 
> I've had weaves in before and I've never been bald afterward.


Ok good!! So then I don't have to worry about you, lol

At a certain point I was really considering one but the expense of it made it impossible for me and the reviews scared me or maybe I scared myself on purpose bc I could not afford it.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 16, 2016)

I've done weekly buns, weekly halo twists, 2-4 week mini twists (own hair), box braids, and faux locs and nothing has compared to the length retention I get with a sew in.

I attribute this to my hair being braided up and protected COMPLETELY from ALL harmful elements AND for a good length of time. My hair flourishes and you can't beat the low maintenance of it all. More hair and less effort child please I should've stopped being boogie and started wearing weave a long time ago 

Been watching videos lately on how to do a sew in yourself. I would love to be able to take down and redo monthly in an effort to scrub this scalp more often (these itches ) Saving a few coins and not having to depend on someone will be a plus. Will be attempting my sisters sew in early next week so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 16, 2016)

Day 3 of trying to rehydrate my hair. It's getting better but it has definitely not recovered. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 16, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Day 3 of trying to rehydrate my hair. It's getting better but it has definitely not recovered. This is so frustrating.


I am so sorry. Your hair looks so perfect in your signature picture. How did you get it like that? Omg I would be googling my tail off trying to get answers. Do you think it's just the heat? A lot of people are having problems because of the heat a lone. I hope you get answers soon and you're hair can be hydrated. I'm very sorry you're going through this.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 17, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I am so sorry. Your hair looks so perfect in your signature picture. How did you get it like that? Omg I would be googling my tail off trying to get answers. Do you think it's just the heat? A lot of people are having problems because of the heat a lone. I hope you get answers soon and you're hair can be hydrated. I'm very sorry you're going through this.



Thanks @Caramel74 

In my picture I was prepooing with AOHSR and oil, washing with baking soda poo, using one of my 3 standard conditioners and finishing with an ACV rinse. 

I'm pretty sure it's the shampoo that dried out my hair. I went 2 weeks without washing instead of one so I think I was too enthusiastic about trying to get it clean. This weekend I'll go back to my full routine with a good prepoo. Hopefully that will bring it back to normal. I won't panic until I try that.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 17, 2016)

Keeping up with my Thursday wash day routine.

Tomorrow

Prepoo: HQS Greaseless moisture
Shampoo: Elucence moisture benefits
Condition: Tresemme perfectly undone
Moisturize & Style: Shea Moisture Low porosity leave in

Putting it in 2 braids


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 17, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @Caramel74
> 
> In my picture I was prepooing with AOHSR and oil, washing with baking soda poo, using one of my 3 standard conditioners and finishing with an ACV rinse.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the shampoo that dried out my hair. I went 2 weeks without washing instead of one so I think I was too enthusiastic about trying to get it clean. This weekend I'll go back to my full routine with a good prepoo. Hopefully that will bring it back to normal. I won't panic until I try that.


Sounds like a good plan. I think you'll be back to your regular beautiful hydrated hair after that.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I've done weekly buns, weekly halo twists, 2-4 week mini twists (own hair), box braids, and faux locs and nothing has compared to the length retention I get with a sew in.
> 
> I attribute this to my hair being braided up and protected COMPLETELY from ALL harmful elements AND for a good length of time. My hair flourishes and you can't beat the low maintenance of it all. More hair and less effort child please I should've stopped being boogie and started wearing weave a long time ago
> 
> Been watching videos lately on how to do a sew in yourself. I would love to be able to take down and redo monthly in an effort to scrub this scalp more often (these itches ) Saving a few coins and not having to depend on someone will be a plus. Will be attempting my sisters sew in early next week so we'll see how that goes.


Have you considered crochet braids? Maybe it would give you the best of both worlds. And it's something you can learn to do yourself.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Have you considered crochet braids? Maybe it would give you the best of both worlds. And it's something you can learn to do yourself.



I have considered crochet braids but I definitely need to do more research. Thanks for reminding me.

What kind of styles can you achieve with this style ? I've only seen faux box braids and twists and curly hair. Can I achieve straight hair ?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I have considered crochet braids but I definitely need to do more research. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> What kind of styles can you achieve with this style ? I've only seen faux box braids and twists and curly hair. *Can I achieve straight hair* ?



If you want straight hair, I say go for the weave


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> If you want straight hair, I say go for the weave



Yeah I think that is what I figured when considering crotchet. I remember watching a video were a girl tried straight hair but she said it kept slipping out. Will definitely try crotchet though if I wanna try curly hair or faux locs again.

I've also considered U-part wigs. That way I can simply sew and unsew around the perimeter every so often to get to my scalp. Looking into that too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I have considered crochet braids but I definitely need to do more research. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> What kind of styles can you achieve with this style ? I've only seen faux box braids and twists and curly hair. Can I achieve straight hair ?



You can achieve straight hair. I find these videos helpful with making crochet installs look natural.

Straight hair crochet install:

Invisible part:


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You can achieve straight hair. I find these videos helpful with making crochet installs look natural.
> 
> Straight hair crochet install:
> 
> Invisible part:



Do people wash their hair while in crotchet braids?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You can achieve straight hair. I find these videos helpful with making crochet installs look natural.
> 
> Straight hair crochet install:
> 
> Invisible part:



I tried this on blown out marley hair. I might be biased but I just wasn't feeling it. I loved my curly crochet installs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Do people wash their hair while in crotchet braids?



Some don't, but I do! I needed my scalp clean!

I put my shampoo in an applicator bottle to apply the shampoo to my scalp. Depending on the thickness of whatever shampoo I was using at the time, I might have to water it down a bit so that it slides/flows out of the applicator bottle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I tried this on blown out marley hair. I might be biased but I just wasn't feeling it. I loved my curly crochet installs.



@morgandenae,

Just FYI, I've never had straight hair with crochet braids/installs. I loooooooved my curly install.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I tried this on blown out marley hair. I might be biased but I just wasn't feeling it. I loved my curly crochet installs.



Yeah I feel you. The look of it is a little off.




YvetteWithJoy said:


> Some don't, but I do! I needed my scalp clean!
> 
> I put my shampoo in an applicator bottle to apply the shampoo to my scalp. Depending on the thickness of whatever shampoo I was using at the time, I might have to water it down a bit so that it slides/flows out of the applicator bottle.



The hair doesn't tangle and mat ?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Some don't, but I do! I needed my scalp clean!
> 
> I put my shampoo in an applicator bottle to apply the shampoo to my scalp. Depending on the thickness of whatever shampoo I was using at the time, I might have to water it down a bit so that it slides/flows out of the applicator bottle.



I did like you. I was suprised it was so easy. Funny but that was the only PS I felt comfortable enough to wash my hair in (eww lol). Didn't wash my hair half as much back when I was transitioning.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @morgandenae,
> 
> Just FYI, I've never had straight hair with crochet braids/installs. I loooooooved my curly install.



Does the curly hair tangle when you wash it? I could try that I've never had curly hair before I might like it. Do you have pictures by any chance?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Yeah I feel you. The look of it is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine didn't. I'm sure some hair does. And . . . it did dry the hair out a little. I wore the crochet braids for 6-8 weeks at a time. I washed every two weeks.

Some say an alternative is to use baby wipes on the scalp. I've never tried that.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Yeah I feel you. The look of it is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly what happens. Very inconvenient. Took it out after a few days, and I was known to go for 4 months in crochet... one time


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Does the curly hair tangle when you wash it? I could try that I've never had curly hair before I might like it. Do you have pictures by any chance?



Yes, I have pics. I'll PM you.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> Does the curly hair tangle when you wash it? I could try that I've never had curly hair before I might like it. Do you have pictures by any chance?



As long as you don't have HIH then he curly hair is amazingly simple to deal with and doesn't tangle when washed (even rodded marley hair- although that is a little higher maintenance than say bohemian / water wave).


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mine didn't. I'm sure some hair does. And . . . it did dry the hair out a little. I wore the crochet braids for 6-8 weeks at a time. I washed every two weeks.
> 
> Some say an alternative is to use baby wipes on the scalp. I've never tried that.




Thats the problem. I HAVE to wash my scalp and often. This is the only issue I'm having with sew-ins. Scalp be on fire even washing every 10-11 days.

I've only started wearing any kind of fake hair last year so I'm still trying to get use to it. Right now I don't fell comfortable at all unless no one can tell my hair is fake (not counting box braids and those type styles)  and no one does with my partial sew in not even family. I have plenty styles to try and a lot to learn.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> As long as you don't have HIH then he curly hair is amazingly simple to deal with and doesn't tangle when washed (even rodded marley hair- although that is a little higher maintenance than say *bohemian / water wave*).



This is the kind of hair you use ?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)




morgandenae said:


> Thats the problem. I HAVE to wash my scalp and often. This is the only issue I'm having with sew-ins. Scalp be on fire even washing every 10-11 days.
> 
> I've only started wearing any kind of fake hair last year so I'm still trying to get use to it. Right now I don't fell comfortable at all unless no one can tell my hair is fake (not counting box braids and those type styles)  and no one does with my partial sew in not even family. I have plenty styles to try and a lot to learn.



I am just like you!

I NEVER, EVER, EVAH, EVAH only once wore fake hair before. I needed my crochet braids to look like my own hair. I think my second stylist got very close. I had it installed pretty thinly (not dense). It was NOT a crazy length. I had a short/small part right down the front. I had her braid my cornrows for the part VERY close together. When my own hair grew in a little into the part, many strangers thought my crochet hair was my own.

I strongly dislike the smallest indicators of fakeness of hair. It was a HUGE departure for me to get a crochet install. That let's you know: I desperately needed a break from caring for my natural hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> 
> 
> 
> I am just like you!
> ...



@morgandenae,

P.S. Funny story: When I got my crochet install cut out, the other ladies in the salon thought I was getting my hair cut off! They were whispering, staring, etc. They thought I was big-chopping.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> This is the kind of hair you use ?



 I've used marley hair loosely set on rods- very natural. Waterwave and bohemian (I also used to mix in a larger curl in some places just for dimension)- the older this gets the better it looks.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> 
> 
> 
> I am just like you!
> ...




Yaass girl I'm with you. I bought 3 wigs last winter and still have yet to step out the house with them. Some girls can wear them and they look natural and great I haven't reached that point


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> I have considered crochet braids but I definitely need to do more research. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> What kind of styles can you achieve with this style ? I've only seen faux box braids and twists and curly hair. Can I achieve straight hair ?


Yes you can do straight styles. It's really not that different from a weave. You just aren't sewing it in but using a crochet needle to attach it piece by piece.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 18, 2016)

I rushed through wash day for whatever reason smh

I love the fresh tingly feeling this leave in is giving me. My hair is air drying in 2 ponytails


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 18, 2016)

I too refuse to wear a long weave/wig. I want to actually have the long hair, and rather play with short weaves/wigs.

Been planning a weave for a few years, just coming around to having it done for the first time.

Like you @morgandenae I brought two wigs some years ago that still awaits me to wear them.
Maybe after this weave I have now will get me going. I really like to get  crochet braids someday.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm constantly lurking in this thread for motivation. I'm thinking about joining you ladies for 2017. I may not get to waist length but I'll get closer to it.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I'm constantly lurking in this thread for motivation. I'm thinking about joining you ladies for 2017. I may not get to waist length but I'll get closer to it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 19, 2016)

@Aggie I almost didn't recognize you with your new avatar.


----------



## iVR (Aug 19, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What's the name of the gel? TIA!



It's the Ouidad Hi-Defining Custard. It's 8 oz and pricey, but I've mastered using it.  I got a month out of my jar and I wash my hair every 3 to 4 days. My hair is super thick, very dense, and MBLish stretched, but my hair actually drys by the end of day with this gel unlike other gels.  It's has the same consistency and flaxseed gel too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @Aggie I almost didn't recognize you with your new avatar.


@GettingKinky 
I thought it was time for a change. I've had that last one up for at least 2 years.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2016)

I am still wishing for waist length. I have a long way to go


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 19, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I am still wishing for waist length. I have a long way to go



Same


----------



## trclemons (Aug 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Bye Bye Parabens Healing Oil.
DC'd for an hour under a heat cap with a mix of Honey's Handmade Yucca & Mango & Tulsi ayurvedic powder.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/W with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
LCOB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple & LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok. My hair was almost back to normal by Friday but I took no chances

I prepoo'd overnight with AOWC and grapeseed oil 
Washed with baking soda
Confirmed with my moisturizing conditioner (Kenra)
Sealed with grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme
Braided my hair while it was still very wet
It felt pretty good when I got out of the shower. If it's not back to normal after it dries, I'm not sure what I'll do next.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today I:

Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Condition* with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Conditioner - I really need some more of this conditioner and I will purchase the large jar next with the Mango and Coconut Conditioner as well.

*Bunning* damp hair using CRN Curl Maker under Wetline Xtreme Gel.
*Seal* with HQS Coconut Lime Oil

I should be using some of that Netwurks 21 Hair Revitalizer, but I'm a little tired tonight so I'll save it for tomorrow instead.


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey Y'aaaaaaaaaaalll

So I haven't posted on here for a long time and I have a good reason for that. I moved to South Korea! I already had planned to move this year but I didn't think I was going to go as soon as I did! So yeah, I've been busy settling and what not but I've been here for almost three months and I have some good news and bad news about my hair!

So here are the good things and bad things South Korea/Moving to South Korea has done to my hair

Good Things- 

I eat seaweed almost every day! I eat rice rolls often which is wrapped in seaweed and I eat rice that has seaweed bits that are already in it. 
I wear my hair up EVERY DAY during the week. I would probably never be able to do that back home (I like wearing my hair down just a liiiiittle bit) but it's more because I have to....cuz y'all this humidity on another level....i just.....I can't. So yeah, i pretty much do protective styling every day.

Bad things-

 At first I was really stressed so I know that couldn't have been good for the body and I wasn't talking aaaaaany vitamins or supplements. Now I found a women's multivitamin and I'm going to go back to take some biotin and MSM that I brought from the U.S. 
 So humidity usually means more moisturized hair but idk maneeee....it makes my hair frizz which is whatever i guess but it makes it DRY TOO!! That's what I have a problem with.  So I'm just counting down the days until fall.  Because of this dryness I've been trimming my ends very often which sucks :/

Despite all the bad I swear my hair has grown (retained length)!!! Which I'm really surprised...I think it's the seaweed Here's a comparison of a photo that I posted here  from April and a photo I took last week. Both are the same style (ryler styler rollers set that's plaited at night) But yeah one step closer to being waist length/under the boob with a braid out/set 


Changes I want to make: I want to eat healthier, go back to taking supplements daily, moisturize/baby my ends nightly, and start exercising. 

Hopefully  I'll be able to do another update either this week or next week! 


*my pants were unbuckled in the pictures so that's the bulge in my shirt, just in case ya nosey  lol and I didn't have time to crop my face in the last one so y'all gon deal


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 21, 2016)

@CurlyRy your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 21, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyRy your hair is gorgeous!



Aw, thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Hey Y'aaaaaaaaaaalll
> 
> So I haven't posted on here for a long time and I have a good reason for that. I moved to South Korea! I already had planned to move this year but I didn't think I was going to go as soon as I did! So yeah, I've been busy settling and what not but I've been here for almost three months and I have some good news and bad news about my hair!
> 
> ...


Your hair looks great. And you have made a lot of progress since April. You're doing something right.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 21, 2016)

Every time I think I'm ok with having stretched waist length hair, I see a pic like @CurlyRy .....and then I think I need to grow my hair extra long. Your hair is gorgeous girl!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 21, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> Everything I think I'm ok with having stretched waist length hair, I see a pic like @CurlyRy .....and then I think I need to grow my hair extra long. Your hair is gorgeous girl!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Hey Y'aaaaaaaaaaalll
> 
> So I haven't posted on here for a long time and I have a good reason for that. I moved to South Korea! I already had planned to move this year but I didn't think I was going to go as soon as I did! So yeah, I've been busy settling and what not but I've been here for almost three months and I have some good news and bad news about my hair!
> 
> ...



Oweee! I gatta long looooong way to go! Just beautiful @CurlyRy


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks great. And you have made a lot of progress since April. You're doing something right.



Thank you ! And girl I just wish I could pinpoint it!  In my head I'm going over all of the things I've done since then (last photo) and I'm like....what did it? lol


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 21, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> Every time I think I'm ok with having stretched waist length hair, I see a pic like @CurlyRy .....and then I think I need to grow my hair extra long. Your hair is gorgeous girl!



lol! Thank you! Do whatever you're comfortable with girl, but know that if you want it then you *can *attain it!


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oweee! I gatta long looooong way to go! Just beautiful @CurlyRy



It's been a long time coming for me too!
And however long it takes,  (lhc) we will be here to root for you!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> It's been a long time coming for me too!
> And however long it takes,  (lhc) we will be here to root for you!


Thank you so much for all the support  .


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 22, 2016)

My hair is back to normal 

I'm not sure if the shampoo is 100% to blame for the dryness. I think part of the problem is that I let it air dry too much while it was still loose. Drying in braids really helps my hair hold moisture. At any rate it will be a long time before I try that shampoo again.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Thank you so much for all the support  .


I know I'm a little late to the date but I just wanted to tell you that I absolutely love your new avatar. I was in suspense as to what you looked like and I think you are absolutely gorgeous! Great smile, beautiful face, and gorgeous shiny healthy hair.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Aug 22, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> Every time I think I'm ok with having stretched waist length hair, I see a pic like @CurlyRy .....and then I think I need to grow my hair extra long. Your hair is gorgeous girl!





GettingKinky said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Same here! My goal is waist length un-stretched, it feels like an impossible feat but seeing progress like @CurlyRy's keeps hope alive


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 22, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is back to normal
> 
> I'm not sure if the shampoo is 100% to blame for the dryness. I think part of the problem is that I let it air dry too much while it was still loose. Drying in braids really helps my hair hold moisture. At any rate it will be a long time before I try that shampoo again.


wooohooo! 

It was probably a combination of both like you said. Sometimes it's a pain in the rump to prepoo and I don't really feel like it because I have to look like a greasy bald guy w my hair in a bun like that and sometimes go out like that like yesterday. 


But it does protect my hair from shampoo and that's using a moisturizing sometimes low sulfate. On the other hand you can't beat the feeling of a clean scalp and I also think that is important and necessary for growth. My hair looks and behaves so nice when it's clean.

I know there is buildup from the cones in my conditioner wash (aussie) and probably also from my leave in. But I wash my hair every Sunday so my regimen has been working out as far as budget and everything else. Also my water rinses and then the braiding w no product in it has also been a little more "curly girl method" friendly.


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 22, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Same here! My goal is waist length un-stretched, it feels like an impossible feat but seeing progress like @CurlyRy's keeps hope alive


We're getting there tweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> I know I'm a little late to the date but I just wanted to tell you that I absolutely love your new avatar. I was in suspense as to what you looked like and I think you are absolutely gorgeous! Great smile, beautiful face, and gorgeous shiny healthy hair.


Aww, that's so sweet of you to say so. Thank you so much


----------



## Caramel74 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Aww, that's so sweet of you to say so. Thank you so much


Anytime


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm realizing that I've really gotten too lax/lazy with my hair. I used to LOC and put it in 2 braids every night or at least every other night. Now that I'm doing that again  it feels so much better. I guess it took really screwing it up to understand how important that is.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 24, 2016)

My sisters sew in turned out ok for my first time and only watching one youtube video a week ago. She says a few people already asked me to do their hair. Smh if they only knew those bundles are hanging on by half a spool of thread and hope. 

Ill definately need more practice. Guess ill get that when I attempt my own in a few weeks


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 25, 2016)

I was able to wash and lightly blow dry my hair this morning. I am doubtful that I will reach WL by 2017. I feel like I have a long way to go. Pics from this morning. It looks like I'm still at BSB


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I was able to wash and lightly blow dry my hair this morning. I am doubtful that I will reach WL by 2017. I feel like I have a long way to go. Pics from this morning. It looks like I'm still at BSB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371677 View attachment 371679


You are going to be close. You need that end of summer growth spurt.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You are going to be close. You need that end of summer growth spurt.



close to bsb?


----------



## trclemons (Aug 27, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd for 2 hours with Ynobe Amla & Nettle.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, 80% ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia R/O.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp & Kyra's Shea Baby Powder on ends.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I was able to wash and lightly blow dry my hair this morning. I am doubtful that I will reach WL by 2017. I feel like I have a long way to go. Pics from this morning. It looks like I'm still at BSB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371677 View attachment 371679


I went back to look at your initial post, and you were just at APL and had 10 inches to reach WL. You are doing well and will probably be at full BSL by the end of the year, which is good for a year! You can't really get disappointed because you didn't retain 10 inches in a year!   I'm not sure I've ever even seen anyone do that. So no tears, you should be celebrating your healthy hair.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 27, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> Hey Y'aaaaaaaaaaalll
> 
> So I haven't posted on here for a long time and I have a good reason for that. I moved to South Korea! I already had planned to move this year but I didn't think I was going to go as soon as I did! So yeah, I've been busy settling and what not but I've been here for almost three months and I have some good news and bad news about my hair!
> 
> ...


머리는 너무 예뻐요.  잘 기러서 축하합니다. 나도 한국에서 살았어요 ^^

Do you have a relaxer? If so, what kind? I'm always tempted.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 27, 2016)

okay, what is LCOB? 

So I think I'm not far. I'll get the hubs to take a pic tonight I think. I measured a section on my head and it was 18" and I know WL is somewhere between 18 and 19" from the nape for me. My nape hair is a little shorter, though, because I was trying to thicken up the hemline, so the hair just above it is a bit longer so that it all falls at about the same place when straight. That's just the back, though. The front and sides don't fall to the same length. That seems just about impossible for me :/ I think to get the hair at the top of my hair to fall to WL when straight would be about 27". :/ Anyway, I'm not far and should make it in the next couple months.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 27, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> okay, what is LCOB?
> 
> So I think I'm not far. I'll get the hubs to take a pic tonight I think. I measured a section on my head and it was 18" and I know WL is somewhere between 18 and 19" from the nape for me. My nape hair is a little shorter, though, because I was trying to thicken up the hemline, so the hair just above it is a bit longer so that it all falls at about the same place when straight. That's just the back, though. The front and sides don't fall to the same length. That seems just about impossible for me :/ I think to get the hair at the top of my hair to fall to WL when straight would be about 27". :/ Anyway, I'm not far and should make it in the next couple months.



You've never heard of the LOC method? The order is adjusted to fit her hair needs. Leave in, Cream, Oil, Butter


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 27, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> You've never heard of the LOC method? The order is adjusted to fit her hair needs. Leave in, Cream, Oil, Butter


Ah! No, I had not heard of that. I mean, I've heard of all those things, just not that they belong together in a method. Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> close to bsb?


BSB definitely but maybe even close to WL. I can't see your waist in the picture. I'm just imagining it is similar to mine about 2" below BSB.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> I went back to look at your initial post, and you were just at APL and had 10 inches to reach WL. You are doing well and will probably be at full BSL by the end of the year, which is good for a year! You can't really get disappointed because you didn't retain 10 inches in a year!   I'm not sure I've ever even seen anyone do that. So no tears, you should be celebrating your healthy hair.



After you mentioned it, I went to check out her original post as well. She is doing fantastic. When she joined she couldn't even grab her hair. Not we know she is way beyond that.

@KidneyBean And in your previous post you say you were trying to reach WL by the end of 2017. I definitely think you will make it. 

Just be patient.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> After you mentioned it, I went to check out her original post as well. She is doing fantastic. When she joined she couldn't even grab her hair. Not we know she is way beyond that.
> 
> @KidneyBean And in your previous post you say you were trying to reach WL by the end of 2017. I definitely think you will make it.
> 
> Just be patient.



Thanks faithVA. I think I have hairorexia lol. My hair looks super short to me but my family thinks it super long. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Thanks faithVA. I think I have hairorexia lol. My hair looks super short to me but my family thinks it super long. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


Trust me I understand. I swear my hair hasn't grown in forever  I'm looking at pictures now comparing this year to last year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 28, 2016)

So I think my hair may have grown .5" from this Surge stuff in two weeks. I'll reserve judgement for if my hair reaches 11." I had trimmed down to 10" from 12 because I didn't like my ends. Now it's at 10.5." 

I've had these jumbo cornrows in and just been spraying my scalp. I don't think I will get these again though because when I took them down, my hair was super dry. I heard his Surge stuff makes hair dry (from the protein), but my hair loves protein, so I knew I'd be fine. It's just that with the jumbo braids in, I am not able to adequately moisturize to combat the proteiny effects. I was glad to DC and revitalize it this morning.


----------



## Nelli04 (Aug 28, 2016)

I know its well into the challenge already, but I would love to join!

*Current Length: I think I am waist length
Ultimate Goal: Full Waist Length or just an inch past that
Regimen: I alternate between wearing my hair in braidouts and wearing it straight. If I flat iron my hair I make it last 3-4 weeks without using heat again after the initial flat iron. My braidouts last about a week and I try to wear them consistently for about 5-6 weeks.

Products I use:
 Conditioners: shea moisture intensive hydration mask and moroccan oil smoothing mask
For Braidouts: As I Am double butter cream, As I Am leave-in conditioner, and castor oil. I also use Shea moisture Nourish and Silken Styling Gel and Cream which helps my braidouts last longer

For Flat irons: Aveda Heat Protectant, Garner Fructose Flat Iron Express (small amount) and Moroccan Oil Smoothing Lotion (small amount)

Daily moisturizer is Garner Whole Blends Smoothing Oil (from the coconut oil line)

How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: I would say the fullness of my hair begins to decrease greatly at about 3-4 inches above waist length. So I would say 3-4 inches to go.
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural
Tips/Tricks: Minimal manipulation and I don't really do anything special to my hair besides making sure it is moisturized.
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: My hair sheds a lot and that has always been the case for me, but I think that is why I think it is hard to maintain fullness after a certain length.

Starting Pic:*
* *


----------



## CurlyRy (Aug 31, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> 머리는 너무 예뻐요.  잘 기러서 축하합니다. 나도 한국에서 살았어요 ^^
> 
> Do you have a relaxer? If so, what kind? I'm always tempted.



우와~ ㅋㅋㅋ 한국어 진짜 잘 하시네요 ! (그리고 고마워요  )

And nope, no relaxer. I'm a 4a/b natural with tiny spots of 3c. I've been natural for about six years now  I just keep my hair stretched all the time with braidouts and roller sets (ryler stylers). I was thinking about posting my shrinkage recently because I thought the difference in length was cool. Might do it when I get home tonight


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 2, 2016)

Okay, latest length check. 1 stripe is an inch and a half, and my waist is at the bottom of that light green stripe, so I have about an 1 1/2" to go. I should be longer, but I can't really say I take the best care of my hair :/ I promise to do better ... nah, can't promise that. Hopefully I'll still make it! I hope I won't need another trim this year.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 3, 2016)

The following occurred on Thursday - today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
DC'd for 2 hours under turban with SM Tahitian Noni & Moni.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment, & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCO'd:  L = *LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *100 pumps of Oyin Hair Dew & Curly Kinks Satin Roots, *O = *Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & DIY on length.


----------



## Daina (Sep 4, 2016)

Been lurking and stalking this thread all year, now I'm  trying to decide if I want to officially join! I'm grazing MBL and would need another 3 inches for WL. For full hemline WL probably 4 since my hair grows in a V shape. My next official length check will be in November...maybe by then I'll feel brave enough to come out of hiding! Love reading the posts and looking at the pics in this thread!


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 4, 2016)

Flat ironed my hair Friday and I'm exactly the same length as before just thicker ends.

My sisters sew in I did started to unraval after a week  . I redid it much tighter, doubled knots, and sewed closer to the wefts. It's light years better but still not perfect like I would want. I still don't think I've reached a point that I could do my own so I got some supplies and I'm going to be attempting a U-part wig today.

Seems like a perfect option if I can get it to look right


----------



## trclemons (Sep 5, 2016)

Daina said:


> Been lurking and stalking this thread all year, now I'm  trying to decide if I want to officially join! I'm grazing MBL and would need another 3 inches for WL. For full hemline WL probably 4 since my hair grows in a V shape. My next official length check will be in November...maybe by then I'll feel brave enough to come out of hiding! Love reading the posts and looking at the pics in this thread!


You will be WL by December 2017, so come on out and join us for the next 16 months.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm taking my crochet braids out on the 12th. I haven't been moisturizing as often as I should, so hopefully my hair is in good condition. I'm getting another install on the 22nd.


----------



## Daina (Sep 5, 2016)

@sgold04, how do you like the crochet braids as a protective style? Are you getting good retention?


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 5, 2016)

@Daina I love them!  Quick and easy, as long as you have a person who handles your hair with care.  I am not a DIYer when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 7, 2016)

My U-Part Wig turned out amazing. Fits perfect, looks just like my sew-in and I'll be able to get to my scalp every night!

I saw a lady on YT braid her hair up with a DC for lasting moisture. Gonna use APB White Chocolate.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 7, 2016)

Change of plans. Got caught in the pouring rain so I'm redoing my hair tonight. My hair is already soaking wet anyway

Shampoo: Elucence Moisture Benefits
DC: Mielle Organics Babassu mint oil 
Heat protectant: Garnier Fructis Flat iron perfector straightening mist that I bought this morning


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@nyeredzi You will be WL in no time flat! Enjoy Korea...I've never been but it's on my "to do list". @Daina You are already at MBL- WL is definitely doable!! 

I just reached APL-- I am SOOOOOOO far away from WL but it gives me motivation. As a matter of fact, I am actually 7.5 inches away from WL (which may as well be 20 inches ). I'm still in the game though...small progress is still progress.

FYI- WL check is absolutely going to be on Dec 31st at 11:59 pm


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 8, 2016)

It was nice going to the mall w busted hair and getting it flat ironed for $10. My hair hasn't been flatironed in over 3 1/2 months since my last micro trim. Did a micro trim after I came home. Also treated myself to a skin care product from Sephora. I think it's working and my skin is clearing up. It cleans as well as tones and it has acne medicine in it that's suppose to work for 8 hours. And I also bought oil free Neutrogena moisturizer for sensitive skin. It felt good to make an effort to care about myself and stop neglecting myself. And I'm starting to feel better and move on from an abusive relationship.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

@Caramel74  to what you just said, Pretty Girl! Your hair is really thriving and a healthy mindset definitely contributes to that! You are trucking along towards WL. You are awesome!


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 8, 2016)

@Janet' Thank you! Love you too babygirl!


----------



## Daina (Sep 9, 2016)

@Janet', thank you from your lips to God's ears on reaching WL. I really want to learn to rollerset my hair my self but I just don't have the patience.


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 9, 2016)

@Daina Yeah but if your hair is long that's going to be hard. Shoot if it aint that much money why do all that work, be pampered! Do whatever works, is easier, and enjoy yourself whatever that ends up being. Your hair, your journey.

That's why you see women w really long hair at the dominican salon every week. You don't have to get a blowout. You could get a deep conditioner and a roller set. You gotta find what works.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 9, 2016)

morgandenae said:


> My U-Part Wig turned out amazing. Fits perfect, looks just like my sew-in and I'll be able to get to my scalp every night!
> 
> I saw a lady on YT braid her hair up with a DC for lasting moisture. Gonna use APB White Chocolate.



Can you PM me pictures, please?  I know we feel the same way about hair, and I'm considering trying a wig. TIA.


----------



## Daina (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks @Caramel74, I was thinking about doing that. And actually all they would have to do is rinse out my deep conditioner and roller set. When I went to a dominican salon regularly I always washed and deep conditioned myself. Even at regular salons I don't think they generously use product. I like every strand coated and loved! Lol...maybe once the weather is cooler I will see how I like letting them do it. I just worry about them being too rough with my hair.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Janet', thank you from your lips to God's ears on reaching WL. I really want to learn to rollerset my hair my self but I just don't have the patience.



Awww!!! You'll get there! You're doing sooo well thus far.  Chile, rollersetting MBL hair is a beast...Take your time and be easy on yourself! It takes practice, practice, practice!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 9, 2016)

I need to post a picture!  I'm getting close. BRB!

3 years since my final relaxer length check. I got a nice trim. My hair is now  back curly. No heat damage!  Hopefully I can reach WL next year. I have a lazy wash and go regimen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2016)

@bebezazueta you hair is so lush and thick. I love it!!!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Ladies! Been awhile since I checked in here but, I'm still on my way to WL sometime in 2017. Currently, I'm BSL and I plan on protective styling until I reach WL which is around 4-5 inches away.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 9, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @bebezazueta you hair is so lush and thick. I love it!!!



Thanks! How's your transition going?  I haven't been around as much so I'm behind on a lot!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

@bebezazueta   I'm done! Your hair so awesome!!! I second what @GettingKinky said!!! Just lovely!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2016)

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks! How's your transition going?  I haven't been around as much so I'm behind on a lot!



I'm almost 27 months in. I'm still on autopilot wearing braidout ponytails all the time. I attempted a braidout the other day and I didn't like it. It was stiff with no swing or bounce. I hope I'm not making a mistake with this transistion.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 9, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Can you PM me pictures, please?  I know we feel the same way about hair, and I'm considering trying a wig. TIA.



I sure will. I made a short bob u-part today and I'll snap a pic when I put in on in the morning for work. It's still far too hot for the other one which reaches my butt.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @bebezazueta   I'm done! Your hair so awesome!!! I second what @GettingKinky said!!! Just lovely!!!



LOL!  Thanks!  So GREAT seeing you back!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 10, 2016)

@bebezazueta Glad to be back  !!


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra Shea's Baby Powder on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with SM Tahitian Noni & Monoi.
CW'd with KenetMD, Reconstructed with Aphogee Curlific, R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*L *= LRC Shake 'n Go; *C =* KJ Naturals Raspberry Lemonade; *O =* DIY; *B =* Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp and Kyra Shea's Baby Powder & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm taking my crochet braids out later today and hopefully I'll remember to measure. I hope to have at least 18 inches after I straighten and trim around the holidays, so I'd need to be around 16-18" now. I'm getting another crochet install in 1.5 weeks. I haven't been moisturizing my hair as often as I should, but hopefully it's still in good shape.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 13, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I'm taking my crochet braids out later today and hopefully I'll remember to measure. I hope to have at least 18 inches after I straighten and trim around the holidays, so I'd need to be around 16-18" now. I'm getting another crochet install in 1.5 weeks. I haven't been moisturizing my hair as often as I should, but hopefully it's still in good shape.


So my hair is about 17-18" when measuring from my nape. I need 20 for WL. I definitely need a trim and I'd prefer a professional trim, but the last one cost me 4 inches. There's a stylist in houston I follow on IG that I'm tempted to try. Her presses look beautiful, but it looks like she loves some blunt cuts, so I'm hesitant. I have a few months to figure it out. 

I hope to have a full, blunt cut 20 inches by my bday next August.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 14, 2016)

My hair felt soft after the take down, but my curls are acting funky, not as springy. I hope I don't have heat damage. I blow dried my hair before the install to make it easier on the stylist. I'm 90% sure I used a medium setting, and I did use a heat protectant, but it was a cheap one from a bss. I'll give myself a protein treatment and DC for longer and see what happens. 

My ends are also looking thinner than they should. My mind could be playing tricks on my since I just took out thick crochet braids.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 15, 2016)

I had another 2 inches of relaxed hair chopped off. I'm going the wrong direction for reaching WL.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 16, 2016)

@GettingKinky No worries!!! Once all of the relaxed hair is gone, you will then be able to truly focus on your hair (all natural) and your hair will do what it has been doing all this time- GROW!!   

P.S. You still have a lovely head of hair


----------



## Janet' (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Friday!!!

I'm back to my rollerset...I really want to finish these last 2.5 months of 2016 strong---In my wildest dreams, I would love to be able retain at least 2 inches...

Headed to go look over my regimen...


----------



## trclemons (Sep 17, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & hot shea oil.
*DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Ynobe Amla & Nettle and Brahmi ayurvedic powder.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, *CW'd* with KenetMD, *Reconstructed* with Aphogee Curlific, *R/O* with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade Slip, DIY oil on length & Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 20, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I had another 2 inches of relaxed hair chopped off. I'm going the wrong direction for reaching WL.
> 
> View attachment 373993



Black silk! VERY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 21, 2016)

Was planning on sticking to my wig routine for six months to see if I can get over this hair slump but there are so many other styles I wanna do.

1) Mini Twists since my hair has a inch or two more stretch since the last time I did them.

2) Crochet Faux Locs. Since I use to love the look of actual Faux Locs on me but hated how long they took.


But I'm gonna chill.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm always starting a new routine lol. The straight hair for 3 weeks threw me off. No more wash day Thursday

Sunday wash day & Wednesday cowash

Cowashed with Creme of nature cleansing conditioner. Rinsed and now air drying with no added product 

In the morning I'll probably do 2 braids 

My Qhemet heavy cream comes tomorrow . Will use it Sunday


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm headed out of the country tomorrow, but I need to re-roll my hair tonight...I don't think that I'm going to wash it though- It's late fall in Sydney, I think...so, I need to make sure that my moisture game is on point...


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm going to co cleanse with Curl Ideal mixed with aloe vera juice for extra moisture.  Then I'll dc with Masquintense or Cristalliste.  I haven't decided... I might straighten afterwards.  I'm starting to miss my hair and I don't want my bkt to wear off while I wear wigs


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I'm headed out of the country tomorrow, but I need to re-roll my hair tonight...I don't think that I'm going to wash it though- It's late fall in Sydney, I think...so, I need to make sure that my moisture game is on point...



Have fun in Sydney!!! How long are you staying in Sydney??


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I had another 2 inches of relaxed hair chopped off. I'm going the wrong direction for reaching WL.
> 
> View attachment 373993


It's still cute though @GettingKinky. Looks healthy too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

bebezazueta said:


> I need to post a picture!  I'm getting close. BRB!
> 
> 3 years since my final relaxer length check. I got a nice trim. My hair is now  back curly. No heat damage!  Hopefully I can reach WL next year. I have a lazy wash and go regimen.


Oooh more hair porn. I love your hair @bebezazueta, quite thick and very lush.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Have fun in Sydney!!! How long are you staying in Sydney??



8 days...I wish it were longer but...I'll take what I can get!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)



Lmao


----------



## trclemons (Sep 24, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with SM Noni & Monoi and Superfruit for ~2 hrs. under plastic cap and 1.5 hrs under heat cap.
*CW'd *with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*Reconstructed* with Apoghee Curlific.
*R/O *with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd *with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade, DIY on length, Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!

BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2016)

@Janet' Glad to hear you made it there safely and with hair in tact! 

@bebezazueta and @GettingKinky I love seeing both you ladies hair. It's so thick, black, and lush! 

As for me, my hair grew about .5" to 1" this past month. I am here for it. By December I want most of it to be at or close to the 12" mark to be back where it was before I cut 2" in August.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 25, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> @Janet' Glad to hear you made it there safely and with hair in tact!
> 
> @bebezazueta and @GettingKinky I love seeing both you ladies hair. It's so thick, black, and lush!
> 
> As for me, my hair grew about .5" to 1" this past month. I am here for it. By December I want most of it to be at or close to the 12" mark to be back where it was before I cut 2" in August.



That's a really fast growth rate! My hair only grows 0.4" a month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> That's a really fast growth rate! My hair only grows 0.4" a month.


I don't have a fast rate. I've been using growth aids. Hopefully I continue to have a good amount of growth.


----------



## abioni (Sep 26, 2016)

Great post.
How is this Ryler rollers better than the regular rollerset in terms of stretch?



CurlyRy said:


> Hey Y'aaaaaaaaaaalll
> 
> So I haven't posted on here for a long time and I have a good reason for that. I moved to South Korea! I already had planned to move this year but I didn't think I was going to go as soon as I did! So yeah, I've been busy settling and what not but I've been here for almost three months and I have some good news and bad news about my hair!
> 
> ...


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 26, 2016)

@Froreal3 You Grow Girl!  Now what growth aids you using. 

Oh thanks btw!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 26, 2016)

bebezazueta said:


> @Froreal3 You Grow Girl!  Now what growth aids you using.
> 
> Oh thanks btw!


The new Surge, an oil mix from youtube topically. Internally, I have been taking my prescribed high dose of D3, iron, and Beautifully Bamboo pills and drinking the bamboo tea. We'll see. Even though my growth was good this month, my hope for long term results/growth is like "meh." Been there, done that.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yet another new routine lol

Cowash daily, microfiber towel dry, add leave in & gel. Style: ponytail or bun


Shampoo, DC/Condition, heat protectant, blow dry & straighten 


Basically going to try to wear straight hair once a month now since it's cooling down (+ I love the half up half down style). Never again will I straighten or blow dry in the summer. 

Straightening on October 16th, November 20th, December 18th. Will trim one of these dates


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2016)

I am keeping it simple .... Weekly shampoo and deep condition for an hour..braid up and wig it... I am doing this for the next 3 months min...


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 30, 2016)

Setting under dryer now with dc SSI Riche Moisture Masque. 
Will roller set after. 

This month marks my 3 year nappy anniversary. And during this time I gave birth two times. A boy and a girl. 

My hair ain't grow at all last year after my boy came out. 
Anywho I will do a pull test to see where I'm at.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 30, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Setting under dryer now with dc SSI Riche Moisture Masque.
> Will roller set after.
> 
> This month marks my 3 year nappy anniversary. And during this time I gave birth two times. A boy and a girl.
> ...


Happy Nappaversary!!!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 1, 2016)

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2016)

*PRE-POO'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & hot shea oil. 
*DC'd* under the heat cap for an hour with Bobeam Buttercream & Soultanical's Curl Detox mix. 
*SHAMPOO'd* scalp with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle. 
*COWASHED* length with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler. 
*RECONSTRUCTED* with Avon's Advanced Techniques Damage Repair. 
*RINSED OUT* Bye Bye Paraben's Conditioner & ACV. 
*LCOB'd* with Cream of Nature Strength and Shine, Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobob Milk, Sarenzo's Vanilla Creamy Oil on length & NJOY on scalp & Kyra's Shea Buttercream on ends. 
*INVERTED* and massaged my scalp for 4 minutes.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oooh more hair porn. I love your hair @bebezazueta, quite thick and very lush.


LOL!  Thanks lady!  I'm enjoying my natural hair journey.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 4, 2016)

Pre- wash hot oil treatment with JBCO put in 8 Celie twists
Pre-wash Condition with Giovanni Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (for about 2 hours)
Wash/Condition (with Eta'e conditioner)
Rollerset...currently sitting under my NEW hair dryer


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 4, 2016)

JJamiah said:


> I am keeping it simple .... Weekly shampoo and deep condition for an hour..braid up and wig it... I am doing this for the next 3 months min...


This is pretty much my regimen until the end of the year.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 5, 2016)

Started my week of inversions today since only lord knows how long. 

Will continue this until at least March 2017 where I've given myself a deadline to reach MBL before I slap on a BKT and call it a day. Wanna give my hair a fighting chance to reach this goal.


----------



## CopperRose (Oct 5, 2016)

Did another caramel pre-poo before wash and DC and my lo-po hair is retaining moisture and breakage has finally decreased. Hopefully if I don't feel the urge to chop it off like I do every year


----------



## trclemons (Oct 8, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.
*DC'd* with Aunt Jackie's In Control for 6.5 hours under plastic cap & 1 hour under heat cap.
*CW'd *with Honey's Handmade Black Soap, Honey & Avocado.
*Reconstructed *with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out* ACV & Bye Bye Parabens Conditioner.
*LCOB'd *with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab Growth Milk, NJoy on scalp & Kyra Shea on ends.

For Fall & Winter, I will alternate between doing my weekly regimen on loose hair and beehive braids.


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 10, 2016)

The longest hairs on my head are at 18". They aren't the hairs at the nape though. I know it's a bit over 18" from nape to waist, so I'm pretty sure I'm close. I hav such difficulty with the hair at the front. They are just 16" and the ends aren't even that great.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 11, 2016)

I have ssks galore! I gave my hair a little too much freedom. I'm going to cut about 2 inches next time I trim in November or December, hopefully that will get rid of most.


----------



## CopperRose (Oct 11, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> The longest hairs on my head are at 18". They aren't the hairs at the nape though. I know it's a bit over 18" from nape to waist, so I'm pretty sure I'm close. I hav such difficulty with the hair at the front. They are just 16" and the ends aren't even that great.



I have the same issue and funny thing is I probably manipulate that area less than the back but I just cannot get the same fullness and growth.

Decided to clarify with Kenra chelating shampoo and did a protein treatment (mix of honey, curl junkie repair me and komaza protein tx) then quickly conditioned with bee mine avocado con. Hair feels great and now I'm not afraid to put in mini twists next week. I keep forgetting that I need to do actual protein treatments 

Also another weird thing I've been doing is micro trimming every 2 weeks. I've been doing this since May (had to chop from almost wsl to cbl due to damage) and SSKs are way reduced and I'm back to apl already with great ends. SCORE!!! I think its because once the damage is visible its already too late so I assume with my fine hair that the ends are busted (but I trim very little, maybe 0.2 cm each time; a fifth of an inch if I go a month or longer)


----------



## W04andia (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd like to join in on the Waist length dreams if possible! 
I'm not exactly sure where my hair is at the moment because I am in crochet braids after having cut off some heat damaged ends. I will update that information when I take my braids out. 
I know I am probably around shoulder length.
I am hoping to get to waist length by my graduation in August 2018 with a combination of protective styling, gentle handling, protein-moisture balance and healthy habits (diet, exercise, water, sleep etc). 

I just want long hair dammit. Haven't had it since I was an early teen.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 11, 2016)

I am taking care of my hair. Tomorrow I am going to get lush caca rouge and treat my hair on Friday. Then back up under my wig. Thank you ladies for your continued support. My new regimen , which is my old regimen, is back in full effect.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I'm getting close! I just took down a 7 week mini braids style and my hair is feeling juicy


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> I think I'm getting close! I just took down a 7 week mini braids style and my hair is feeling juicy View attachment 376353


It looks like you are already waist length working on hip length.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Oct 13, 2016)

Do you think so @faithVA? That's exciting


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> Do you think so @faithVA? That's exciting


I think so. Maybe someone else can confirm.

I would think hip length on you is where your hand is on your back.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think so. Maybe someone else can confirm.
> 
> I would think hip length on you is where your hand is on your back.


@AmanitoreLove, looks so to me too!


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think so. Maybe someone else can confirm.
> 
> I would think hip length on you is where your hand is on your back.



Yup yup! Awesome job, beautiful hair @AmanitoreLove


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 13, 2016)

@AmanitoreLove your hair is beautiful!!  So thick and full.


----------



## CopperRose (Oct 14, 2016)

Doing my weekly wash but added an ayurvedic prepoo instead of the caramel (no bananas on hand) of cassia, hibiscus, coconut cream, sunflower oil and honey. Definitely a hit with only one con, its the messiest thing ever! How my hair feels post steam will determine if this becomes a bi-weekly thing (sorry caramel....)


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Oct 15, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @AmanitoreLove your hair is beautiful!!  So thick and full.


Thank you so much!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
*DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Bhringraj powder and Honey's Handmade Yucca Mango & Honey.
*Shampoo'd *with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with As I Am Coconut, Reconstructed with Avon's Damage Repair, R/O with ACV & Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*LCOB'd* with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab, NJoy on scalp, Sarenzo Creamy Vanilla on length & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Oct 15, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
> *DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Bhringraj powder and Honey's Handmade Yucca Mango & Honey.
> *Shampoo'd *with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with As I Am Coconut, Reconstructed with Avon's Damage Repair, R/O with ACV & Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
> *LCOB'd* with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab, NJoy on scalp, Sarenzo Creamy Vanilla on length & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


@trclemons How are you liking the Njoy oil? I'm thinking about purchasing


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 15, 2016)

@AmanitoreLove ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL HAIR!  Congrats on WL!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 16, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> @trclemons How are you liking the Njoy oil? I'm thinking about purchasing


I like it.  The oil is light, gives you a slight tingle and does not have a strong sulfur smell.  I ordered a few bottles when she first started selling it and I'm on my last bottle, but I will wait for black Friday to repurchase.


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 22, 2016)

Cut 2 inches off sides because i couldn't stand the length differences and gaps. At first I freaked out until I blowdryed it and realized how much better it looks and the next day my protective style looks exactly the same except shinier and healthier.


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok here it is 

This is after a conditioner wash with no product in it at all and it's also in a little bit of a shrunken state. I still have to blend it. Do you think it will ever completely fill in? My hair is so thin I'm wondering if I have to stay at a certain length at times? I'm not sure but I what I can do it continue healthy hair practices and I don't think I will ever cut bangs or layers ever again, that's for sure!


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 23, 2016)

Your hair is so pretty @Caramel74


----------



## Caramel74 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you  @GettingKinky


----------



## trclemons (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz, KJ Naturals & Shea hot oils on length and Carol's Daughter Hair Balm on ends.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Bobeam Buttercream.
*Shampoo'd *with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd *with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed *with Avon's Damage Repair.
*R/O* with ACV and Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB *with CON Strength and Shine, QB Cocoa Tree, NJoy on scalp, Keirenae Honey Dipped on length and Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## CurlyRy (Oct 31, 2016)

CurlyRy said:


> 우와~ ㅋㅋㅋ 한국어 진짜 잘 하시네요 ! (그리고 고마워요  )
> 
> And nope, no relaxer. I'm a 4a/b natural with tiny spots of 3c. I've been natural for about six years now  I just keep my hair stretched all the time with braidouts and roller sets (ryler stylers). I was thinking about posting my shrinkage recently because I thought the difference in length was cool. Might do it when I get home tonight



Just posting my 4b crown shrinkage. Also I'm going to be a straight hair natural for the winter I decided last week lol. So I guess when I get back to wearing my hair naturally kinky and curly then I will update here again. (Because I want my hair to be waist length while in a stretched braid out, which I won't be doing this winter)

I posted a few pics in the straight hair natural hair thread, but I'll post one here for comparison (against my shrinkage photo)


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 31, 2016)

@CurlyRy your hair is beautiful and your shrinkage is crazy!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 31, 2016)

Of the 3 conditioners I use I think aphoghee 2 minute is my favorite. I wonder what would happen if I used it every week? But I'm not going to go that far. I think I will drop the AO GPB since I've run out and I don't like the new formula. I will just alternate between aphoghee and Kenra.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 31, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Of the 3 conditioners I use I think aphoghee 2 minute is my favorite. I wonder what would happen if I used it every week? But I'm not going to go that far. I think I will drop the AO GPB since I've run out and I don't like the new formula. I will just alternate between aphoghee and Kenra.


I have fine hair, so I use a reconstructor every week without any problems.  Aphogee 2 minute is one of the reconstructors I have on rotation.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 31, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I have fine hair, so I use a reconstructor every week without any problems.  Aphogee 2 minute is one of the reconstructors I have on rotation.



Which other reconstructors do you like?


----------



## trclemons (Oct 31, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Which other reconstructors do you like?


I like She Scent It Okra & Joico K-Pak.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *cornrows overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with Texture My Way Shea Butter & Olive Oil for 1.5 hours under the heat cap.
*CW'd *with DNA Hydrating.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out* with Blue Roze Strawberry ACV and Suave Shea & Almond Conditioner.
*LCOB* with Keirenae, BBB Sweet Milk, KJ MNatural's Tingly on scalp & HQ Coconut Mango on braids, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.
Baggied, inverted and massaged for 4 minutes.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been bunning an old tension blow-dried twist out for the last week so I need to give my hair some TLC tonight. 

I haven't measured in a while, but I guess it should be growing lol. I want to straighten it so a friend recommended the Dry Bar. I was skeptical at first because she has 3b/3c hair and I'm 4a, but she said her girl is really good. My colleague at work went to cosmetology school and she has offered to trim my hair for me. I think I'll get it all done during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 9, 2016)

My crown was tender and sore a few days ago, I was concerned it might be something serious. I checked the ingredients for a new  protein treatment I'm using and saw that it had mineral oil, which means co-washing won't cut it. I shampood my scalp and it immediately felt better.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 11, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Grow It Oil.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with J. Monique's Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Mask.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd *with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*R/O'd *with Blue Roze Strawberry ACV & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd *with Kereinae, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree, KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp & Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi ladies. Been super busy with work and school (that should change in a few short weeks though). I'm hanging in there w/this hair thang. It still isn't growing, so I'm gonna put it up in some crochet braids or a weave of some sort in December.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 12, 2016)

*Current Length: *BSL
*
Ultimate Goal: *WL
*
Regimen: *Currently washing and D/C weekly, protective styling with twists and wigs.
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *around 5-6 inches, I'm tall (5'10)

*Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *Natural

*Tips/Tricks: *Moisture is my friend, as well as leaving my hair alone.
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *I put highlights in my hair last year which look really pretty when straightened. However, it's so porous now that it's hard to retain moisture when curly. I was also lax in my regimen. So now I've decided to cut back on the heat, deep treat weekly and figure out the best moisturizer for my hair.

I will come back an add a starting pic.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 12, 2016)

Washed and dc yesterday. I made the mistake of washing my hair loose instead of  sections.
Had some breakage from detangling my severely matted hair.
It was bad y'all, but I refuse to let this set me back. Took me all day to detangle and whip her back to good shape, and she looks longer
I use the Loc method and twisted each section. I will probably rock these chunky twists in a bun unto next week.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have 3 1/2 more inches to Waist Length. I'm a petite person so basically MBL is WL on my frame. Hopefully by the summer I can be enjoying WL hair.  I'm just continuing to be kind and gentle with my strands, avoiding heat, chemicals, etc as well as moisturizing my hair everyday and keeping it mostly in protective styles. I shampoo once a week following an olive oil prepoo for at least 2 hours up to 4 hours, sometimes overnight but not often anymore as I don't want the oil on my pillows. Also I wear it loose every three days but it's air dryed 80%, then I stretched and hold the hair (tension) leaving the curls at the bottom and blow dry the roots (indirect heat) so that it has volume and length.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 14, 2016)

Im in.. Please add me to the list!!!

*Current Length: BSL
Ultimate Goal: WL
Regimen: Full protective styles from Nov. 2016 until Dec 2017
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: 6 inches +
Natural/Relaxed/Other: Natural ! 
Tips/Tricks: Hair Skin Nail gummies and Help Hair
Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: I have single strand knots and tangling at the roots
Starting Pic: This is a picture that I took tonight. Jan. 16, 2017*


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 15, 2016)

Sooo I have been completely MIA pretty much since august but its that's due to school. 
Update:
I installed box braids on myself(never do that again, it took me 4 days) in the middle of August.I go to college in a Texas so my hair was starting to get kinda of dry in the braids, so I took them out at the end of September. Because my hair was so dry due to the new climate,my hair was super tangley, I actually had to cut out some small knots out of my hair. After that I did a full wash routine on my hair and styled for flat twist out. I am still washing my hair 2x a week for the most part and I switch between braidouts and flat twists outs. I have also been keeping up with my reggie for the most part, but I have been slacking on my sulfur oil and scalp massages. sometimes. I have also incorporated some new things into my reggie:
-refreshing my hair at night with plain water and a oil
-detangling my hair using a revised version of Nap85 detangling method
Will update with pictures this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi ladies! Definitely not reaching WL by next year December.  Hopefully I will retain something this year so I can get to at least MBL since I will be going to get a weave every 4 weeks starting in December.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 18, 2016)

I did a pull test in the shower and I may be waist length. I'll measure next time I blow dry (maybe 2 or 3 weeks) I definitely need a trim though


----------



## trclemons (Nov 18, 2016)

*Prepoo'd*  at work under my wig with my AVJ spritz and Cream & Coco Moon Shimmer on ends.
*DC'd *under heat for an hour with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair.
*Scrubbed* scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile Sugar.
*CW'd*  with As I Am Coconut.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree & Burdock Root, Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length & KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 20, 2016)

My BC was May 2015 to CBL. There have been 4 microtrims and One 2 inch trim within those 18 months that left me with  a net gain of 5 inches. Talk about journey! I've had to seek encouragement lately from every blog I could find but I'm glad I did, chopping your hair off is never a good idea that's why you don't damage it. Growing hair takes a lot of patience and consistency.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 25, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz, KJ Natural's Grow It on length and Cream & Coco's Moon Shimmer on ends.
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with a mix of Sweet Eddie by Nature's Desire Protein Mask and Kalpi Tone ayurvedic powder.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd*  with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed*  with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave's Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd*  with Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach, QB Burdock Root, Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length & KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp and Alikay's Shea Yogurt.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 26, 2016)

The pictures from the blue shirt is after a blowout and a fresh trim that got rid of all my dead and damaged ends in August. The red cami was taken last week. I think I gotten a decent amount of growth but I feel like my hair is getting thicker, which is kinda of strange due to the factor my hair is already very thick.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 26, 2016)

@WeirdoBeauty You're hair looks very healthy and beautiful. It's definitely growing! Our hair tends to grow out before it starts to hang down on it's own. I've gotten use to the whole big hair thing when it's natural and I'm happy and comfortable with the way it grows. I wish I had know this a long time ago and just accepted it instead of always trying to change and manipulate it, this leading to damage, cuts, and hair that never grew past shoulder length. 

I've learned so much in the past few years. I learned about olive oil prepoos and moisturizing and sealing. So now instead of frying my already dry hair to manipulate it, instead I give it some moisture and protect it. Also practicing patience allows you to say something like: "Oh gees I'm so bored and sick of my hair in a protective style, well I haven't straightened it in two months. I think I'll treat myself to a dominican blowout next week."


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you @Caramel74! I have noticed that my hair is bigger and more proofy then it was in the summer.

I'm happy that you figured out how to grow healthy hair.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 27, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> Thank you @Caramel74! I have noticed that my hair is bigger and more proofy then it was in the summer.
> 
> I'm happy that you figured out how to grow healthy hair.


Thanks, me too! It has it's tweeks tho like putting my hair back when it's wet I can't wait to take it out cuz it starts to shrink and hurts sometimes. Ya gotta really not be afraid to rock that fro, lol .. and for our edges


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm so happy with my hair today. I let it air dry in a ponytail with 4 braids in the ponytail. Today it's so shiny and swingy and curly. 

Maybe I will like being natural.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 28, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm so happy with my hair today. I let it air dry in a ponytail with 4 braids in the ponytail. Today it's so shiny and swingy and curly.
> 
> Maybe I will like being natural.


I think I want to try that as a 4th protective style, nice!


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 29, 2016)

@GettingKinky

I owe you the biggest thanks in the world. I tried that hairstyle and I just might make WL. My hair parts down the middle when it's wet. So when I parted in the middle and did two braids on each side, eh. But doing the one pony w 4 braids in back, when I took it out... and also it hangs nicely while it's drying. Just too perfect.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 29, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies! Definitely not reaching WL by next year December.  Hopefully I will retain something this year so I can get to at least MBL since I will be going to get a weave every 4 weeks starting in December.



@Froreal3 MBL is super long anyway, don't sweat it honey. Just keep taking care of your hair. I wouldn't even be able to get weaves in the meantime. Girl I would be bald.


I use to wear a lot of hair pieces though as a teenager. Talk about low self esteem w my hair never growing ever and me ruining it to fit in. It was just a vicious cycle. I'd get a lot of the clip on ponies. Even had it done for prom. I remember Cheryl who I did secretary work for at the time. She said "If a guy ever liked me for my hair, I'd take it off and give it to him."


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 30, 2016)

Caramel74 said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> I owe you the biggest thanks in the world. I tried that hairstyle and I just might make WL. My hair parts down the middle when it's wet. So when I parted in the middle and did two braids on each side, eh. But doing the one pony w 4 braids in back, when I took it out... and also it hangs nicely while it's drying. Just too perfect.



I'm glad it worked for you.  I've never tried to wear it as a braidout only as a braidout ponytail. I'll have to try a braidout next.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 30, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm glad it worked for you.  I've never tried to wear it as a braidout only as a braidout ponytail. I'll have to try a braidout next.


I never actually wear my braidouts. I just like the relief of taking it out and looking at my hair. I liked that it was quick for work and my hair was drying in the protective style. By the time I get home it's dry and I just take it out. Then start over in the morning  Plus it's winter time now so u can put a hat over the braids even if your hair is wet. But I try not to leave with soaking wet hair. That's a tough one...

What I do, do is put it in a bun or something once it's dry because supposedly having wet hair constantly is also bad. Always trying to think of something to keep this journey going..

I think u really saved me though and I'm extremely grateful


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 30, 2016)

@Caramel74 
I wear my braided ponytail in a bun too. That's my post-wash going out of the house do.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 30, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> @Caramel74
> I wear my braided ponytail in a bun too. That's my post-wash going out of the house do.


Nice! You are one smart cookie!

And yet another reason to never cut layers in our hair. Layers are just...  unless you have hair that is too thick, then long layers are a must.  But short layers that is ... if you want WL or MBL or even BSL hair actually even APL IMHO

Because curly ethnic hair has volume all by it's self so you never need the layers for volume. I had to get over my forehead, but I'm over it now, lol and you can still take pieces out to frame your face if you'd like. UHG I can remember having to flatiron my bangs. What a nightmare looking back.

ok rant over


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 30, 2016)

^Braid out ponytails are my favorite style. 

I started using a paddle brush during my wash routine again.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 30, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> ^Braid out ponytails are my favorite style.
> 
> I started using a paddle brush during my wash routine again.



That all I ever wear unless my hair is straight.


----------



## Daina (Nov 30, 2016)

Can you all post some pictures of your ponytails?  I'm looking for additional protective styles and now you guys have me curious, thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 30, 2016)

Today is wash day for me and dd. I did a dc on her dry hair with Loreal Damage Erasing Balm. I will use Cream of Nature green label poo for her.

I'm using samples. Herbal Essences Naked shampoo and Kerastase Force Architect strengthening mask.

Eta her hair took forever, so I'm just going to do mine tomorrow. I did 3 rows of cornrows. I hope it lasts at least 2 weeks.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 30, 2016)

WL seems so far away.  Still hovering at BSL.  Not sure why my growth was so little this year, tweaking my regimen a little to see if that will help.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 1, 2016)

@Daina 

Sorry I don't have pics but I'm just juggling my 5 Protective styles:

1) Wet bun
2) Dry bun
3) Two ponytails on the side w 2 braids in each pony
4) Ponytail w 4 braids
5) Wash and Go than can be handled when damp or dry. For instance you could do one braid then do a bun at the bottom to tuck in your ends and that would stretch it without heat.. etc. Or indirect heat when it's 80 % dry then do what you want. Which I did today and it works out well if the curls are set. It doesn't get frizzy when you pull it back to work out or whatever.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 1, 2016)

I think I'm skipping my dominican blowout tomorrow. I just have so much to do and without a car. I guess I'll save all that crazy heat for another time. I don't really need it right now. My hair came out nice with my tension blow dry today and it's looking pretty healthy. Maybe I'll save it for February when that 2 inches I took supposedly grows back. Then maybe do another 2 inches. We'll see how it grows/goes.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 3, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz, Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp & Kyra's Shea Nutrition & Conditioner Butter on ends.
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with KJ Naturals Neopolitan.
*CW'd* with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & SM Fruit Fusion.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length & Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter on ends.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm thinking of trying a braidout so I put 8 braids in my hair. It took 16 minutes just to do the braids and I'm not sure my hair will be dry by tomorrow morning. I should have washed yesterday. Plus the braids are ugly so I'm stuck in the house all day today. Even if this works I'm not sure it can be a regular thing.

ETA I ended up going out to dinner and amazingly my hair was dry after 8 hours. I was shocked. And my hair was swingy.  But since the braids were a bit small my hair came out a bit poodle-like :-(


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 5, 2016)

Daina said:


> Can you all post some pictures of your ponytails?  I'm looking for additional protective styles and now you guys have me curious, thanks!



My hair is low density, my ponytail will get slightly bigger later in the day but this is pretty much how it looks.
 It's awkwardly folded in the last pic but I didn't feel like retaking it lol these pics make me realize how badly I need to color my hair again


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

AmanitoreLove said:


> I think I'm getting close! I just took down a 7 week mini braids style and my hair is feeling juicy View attachment 376353


Oooh I want hair like this. So lovely @AmanitoreLove


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Dec 7, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oooh I want hair like this. So lovely @AmanitoreLove


Thanks so much!!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 10, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & J. Monique's Peppermint Pre-Poo with Cherry Bark & Teas
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with Hair Yum Blueberry Yogurt.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair & Kenya Moore Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream and Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length & Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter on ends.


----------



## mayoo (Dec 10, 2016)

*Current Length: *BSL
*Ultimate Goal: *Return to TBL
*Regimen: 
w*ash 1-2 x p/week 
deep condition when needed (estimated once a month or so)
seal with oil and shea butter 
finger detangle 

*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *About 3 inches
*Natural/Relaxed/Other; *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *Keep it simple!
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more: *None anymore
*Starting Pic:below*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Got my weave in. I'll have one in for this entire year with maybe two week breaks in between. Over the hair thing.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks like I won't be making wl this year. I got my hair pressed for graduation today and got a much needed trim. Looks like I am back to apl again. Hopefully I'll be there next year


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 13, 2016)

KidneyBean86 said:


> It looks like I won't be making wl this year. I got my hair pressed for graduation today and got a much needed trim. Looks like I am back to apl again. Hopefully I'll be there next year



Congrats on graduating!! Your hair looks so healthy and pretty.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 13, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats on graduating!! Your hair looks so healthy and pretty.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mayoo (Dec 14, 2016)

I just updated my fotki if anyone is interested 

Link in my siggy


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 14, 2016)

Getting my hair pressed on Friday! We will see if I'm full BSL/MBL. Hopefully I am so I can be on my way to WL next year!  Let's GROW!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2016)

I think I want to wash my hair today. I feel energized enough to wash, dc and install a new set of braids (celies).


----------



## trclemons (Dec 17, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with a mix of Bobeam Buttercream, fenugreek & Queen of Curls Rejuvenator oil.
*Scalp Scrubbed *with a mix of CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile and Honey's Handmade Sugar.
*CW'd* with Verbena conditioner.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive and Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2016)

So you guys will see me around here more often now that I'm done with grad school. Never going to school again! 

Does anyone know if there's a weave challenge this year? I want to maintain one for the entire year to see if leaving my hair alone for 6-8 weeks at a time will help with retention. I also need techniques on keeping my hair underneath moisturized every few days. I don't want to have to go to the salon to get it washed all the time. 

I'm also going to be back on my workout regimen now that I have a little more time on my hands!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> *Current Length: *APL
> *
> Ultimate Goal: *HL
> 
> ...



 
1 year update. Almost there.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> View attachment 382783
> 1 year update. Almost there.



Your hair is gorgeous!!!  It's so thick and shiny. 

Are you natural? Is that a blow out, rollerset, enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 19, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!!  It's so thick and shiny.
> 
> Are you natural? Is that a blow out, rollerset, enquiring minds want to know.



Natural. I set with the wave curlformers (have pics in that thread) then put my hair in 2 bantu knots after the humidity killed the set.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 24, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Mission Condition Infused Coconut.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Obia's Babassu.
*Shampoo'd*  with SM Fruit Fusion.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar, Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped, Curls Blueberry on scalp & Keravada Warm Vanilla on length and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ordered my LCL Beauty hair dryer. I had it before I moved but I never got it brought up here so I just ordered another one. I need it to dry my hair under my weave when I decide to wash it.


----------



## cherishlove (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm keeping weave in 2017 with 4-6 breaks to change the sew in.  My hair has really grew but I must remember to take pics next time I get my sew in taken out.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't know if I can make WL by the end if this year. I've been at the same length for several months. Maybe I could get it longer with a certain level of care, but I don't have the bandwidth to engage in that level of care. I just have too many other demands in my life right now. But I will take a picture today to check my year end length.

I wish I had hair like my 3 year old. Half 4a half 4b, stronger than mine. She's not even 3 1/2 and her long hairs are already 13 inches.  I can detangling her hair in 20 minutes.

ETA: No, wait, I think I did it. I mean, it's a photo finish, but if money were on the line, I'd claim victory. In my previous length check photo, I said the bottom of the light green stripe (third one down) was waist length on me. I can get a few hairs down there


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is an updated picture, just did my end of year trim after blow-drying. I'm between MBL and WL, a few pices at WL, hopefully will be full WL by the end of 2017. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome @Daina! You're just about there!
@nyeredzi Congrats! You made it lady!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Week 3 in this weave. I'm going to go three more weeks. I haven't washed it or moisturized yet because I don't have my dryer yet. It's coming Wednesday. I know my hair is super dry.  I can't wait to wash my hair and scalp underneath this thing. I will do it after work Wednesday.


----------



## Daina (Jan 1, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Awesome @Daina! You're just about there!
> @nyeredzi Congrats! You made it lady!



Thank you!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2017)

I got my hair pressed Friday. I needed another light trim. With all that went on in 2016, hair was the LAST thing on my mind. Thankfully, I can still make WL this year. It may take the whole year and and no heat until December or 1 heat pass.

I've been pincurling instead of wrapping it so it's curly. I'll post an update pic when it's more straight.

Oh I plan to heavy seal my ends when I do wash and gos now.

ETA:


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 8, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> *Current Length:   Grazing BSL
> Ultimate Goal:      HL
> Regimen:
> Wash every week, dc, than moisturize and seal into a bun or wng.
> ...



Update on my progress. Still on my way to waist length.
Is this full Bsl to you all?
I want to say mbl, but idk


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 8, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Update on my progress. Still on my way to waist length.
> Is this full Bsl to you all?
> I want to say mbl, but idk


Looks MBL to me. Great progress!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you @flyygirlll2


----------



## Daina (Jan 8, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Looks MBL to me. Great progress!



Agreed, looks MBL to me also. Congrats also looks nice and thick too!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks @Daina

Yay! I'm on 
Oh shoot

Thanks for confirming hair ninjas.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 8, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Update on my progress. Still on my way to waist length.
> Is this full Bsl to you all?
> I want to say mbl, but idk



MBL!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 8, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Mission Condition Infused Coconut.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with KJ Naturals Strawberry Curls.
*Shampoo'd* with Paul Mitchell.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar, Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you @pelohello


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 11, 2017)

*********HELP ********
I took down my protective style detangled, deep conditioned and steamed my hair. I got what I thought was an appropriate amount of shed hair.... I put my hair in twist (while wet) put on my slap cap and went to bed. It was in those twist for 2 days. I took the twist down last night and they where full dreads. OMG! I jumped in the shower (after detangling my hair) The crown was matted  at the roots. When I finally got it completely detangled and saw all the hair I lost I'm pissed. ********Here's the problem...... My hair is still shedding and I mean SHEDDING. It won't stop!!! I conditioned today and it's still shedding! The crown feels weird (where the dread twist where). Like its dry, brittle or damaged. Please somebody help..... I'm in tears at this point.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> *********HELP ********
> I took down my protective style detangled, deep conditioned and steamed my hair. I got what I thought was an appropriate amount of shed hair.... I put my hair in twist (while wet) put on my slap cap and went to bed. It was in those twist for 2 days. I took the twist down last night and they where full dreads. OMG! I jumped in the shower (after detangling my hair) The crown was matted  at the roots. When I finally got it completely detangled and saw all the hair I lost I'm pissed. ********Here's the problem...... My hair is still shedding and I mean SHEDDING. It won't stop!!! I conditioned today and it's still shedding! The crown feels weird (where the dread twist where). Like its dry, brittle or damaged. Please somebody help..... I'm in tears at this point.



@NCHairDiva,
I am sorry to hear about your mishap with your hair. It will work out!  There is a thread where people add 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon of garlic powder (not garlic salt) to their conditioner. I have not personally tried it but it is said to stop shedding in its tracks. See link below.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...wder-to-your-conditioner.410406/#post-9111646


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Update on my progress. Still on my way to waist length.
> Is this full Bsl to you all?
> I want to say mbl, but idk


Congrats on making MBL girl!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> *********HELP ********
> I took down my protective style detangled, deep conditioned and steamed my hair. I got what I thought was an appropriate amount of shed hair.... I put my hair in twist (while wet) put on my slap cap and went to bed. It was in those twist for 2 days. I took the twist down last night and they where full dreads. OMG! I jumped in the shower (after detangling my hair) The crown was matted  at the roots. When I finally got it completely detangled and saw all the hair I lost I'm pissed. ********Here's the problem...... My hair is still shedding and I mean SHEDDING. It won't stop!!! I conditioned today and it's still shedding! The crown feels weird (where the dread twist where). Like its dry, brittle or damaged. Please somebody help..... I'm in tears at this point.


Damn, sorry girl! You need to do a garlic treatment stat. Get some Alter Ego garlic mask. Some people apparently put the garlic powder in their conditioner or something. I just saw it on the board. Also try a black tea rinse for the shedding. Since its matted though, I might just want to mist with a little water and use a ton of oil to detangle verrrry slowly.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you @Froreal3 

After washing last week I immediately put my hair in twists, than bun it up. 
I originally planned to blow dry and flat iron, but froze up with anxiety of potentially losing some hair due to direct heat. 

I'm now sitting under dryer deep conditioning after a henna treatment.  

I will detangle each twist, than re twist back into a bun.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 12, 2017)

*********************GAME PLAN**************
Im going to do a garlic mask and leave it on for about an hour, add a plastic bag and add some heat for 30mins, then rinse and follow up with  steam w/deep conditioning. I plan on a light trim for the areas that had the dreads just in case I damaged some of my ends when combing them out. Please wish me luck!


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> *********************GAME PLAN**************
> Im going to do a garlic mask and leave it on for about an hour, add a plastic bag and add some heat for 30mins, then rinse and follow up with  steam w/deep conditioning. I plan on a light trim for the areas that had the dreads just in case I damaged some of my ends when combing them out. Please wish me luck!


Johnson & Johnson has a great detangler , no more tears? I think it's called.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm in crochet braids, I'll be taking them out within the next 2 weeks for a 4-5 week install. I'm straightening my hair in mid-feb, so I'll post pics then. I know I need a serious trim, hopefully not too much though, I'm close to waist length.


----------



## immy (Jan 12, 2017)

sgold04 said:


> I'm in crochet braids, I'll be taking them out within the next 2 weeks for a 4-5 week install. I'm straightening my hair in mid-feb, so I'll post pics then. I know I need a serious trim, hopefully not too much though, I'm close to waist length.


how do u take care of your hair/scalp in crochet braids?


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2017)

immy said:


> how do u take care of your hair/scalp in crochet braids?



I have a spray bottle with water and conditioner that I use frequently on my cornrows. I also use witch hazel on my scalp periodically to clean it. I'm shampooing my hair (diluted) using a color applicator bottle tomorrow, then when the cornrows dry a bit, I'll spray my conditioner. I used to add oil, but it caused too much build up.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2017)

I blew out my hair before my install. I went to a new stylist and I don't trust them to detangle gently.


----------



## Daina (Jan 12, 2017)

sgold04 said:


> I blew out my hair before my install. I went to a new stylist and I don't trust them to detangle gently.
> View attachment 385593



@sgold04, very pretty nice and thick hair! Have you gotten good retention with crochet braids?


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 12, 2017)

Daina said:


> @sgold04, very pretty nice and thick hair! Have you gotten good retention with crochet braids?


Yes I have. I stopped for a while because I prefer to wear my own hair, but I retained the most when I kept my hair in crochet braids.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2017)

You have beautiful hair @sgold04


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 13, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> You have beautiful hair @sgold04


Thank you!  Thanks to LHCF and YouTube


----------



## trclemons (Jan 14, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Tukka La Moka.
*CW'd* with Verbena & HydroQuench Banana Strawberry.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## Tefnut (Jan 19, 2017)

I know I'm late joining, but here I am!
*
Current Length*: BSL (measuring tapes -- all 3-5 of them got legs and walked away. Will update)
*Ultimate Goal: *WL + 2 inches
*Regimen: *-Protective styling (cornrows) under wig/ braided/twisted updos with own hair, no direct heat on hair. Wash her daily or 5 days per week. Use Liquid Gold sulfur oil/green magic cream daily or as directed at night, co-wash hair in the morning and add moisture with LOC method. Doing daily scalp massages with Vitagoods scalp massaging shampoo brush (I love that thing!). 
-Drinking minimum of 50.7 oz of water per day, taking vitamins (Spring Valley HSN, Spring Valley 10,000 mcg biotin w/ keratin, Swanson bamboo silica, Nature's Life Marine Collagen, Vitamin C (min. 500 mg) and finishing off a bottle of Brock Beauty Demera Skin Vitamins I got complimentary), making sure I eat three healthy meals a day, will begin exercising soon, will also put my Vitamix to use and do healthy veggie protein shakes.
-I'm doing inversion and that overnight treatment with egg, olive oil/grapeseed oil and coconut oil. I noticed my hair was an inch longer and will be doing each one a month.
*How many inches do you have to go to get to WL: *Will update when locate measuring tape
*Natural/Relaxed/Other: *Natural
*Tips/Tricks: *I know that protective styling works for me since I was baby, lol. My mom braided up my hair while I was a toddler and my hair grew longer and fuller by the time I was 5.  Washing daily as long as the moisture is added back into the hair after washing also works for me. This kept my scalp clean when I had braid extensions and made removal the easiest I've ever experienced. I also know vitamins work for me as do tropical treatments like NJoy's sulfur mix.
*Issues or difficulties you're having/Things you're tweaking to grow or retain more:*
I've been down this road before. My hair had grown nearly WL (between MBL and WL) a few years ago and became extremely matted that I had to cut a foot off. I repeated this a few times when I left my braids in too long under my wigs or washed my hair after undoing twists that hadn't been thoroughly detangled. It was depressing. Now, I make sure to redo braids under wigs every 4 weeks. My hair is in the best condition it's been in almost 7 years. I'm happy, patient and diligent.

*Starting pic:  *See below


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 20, 2017)

Last wash, I applied my DC to shampooed, nearly dry hair and got better results compared to applying to wet hair. I styled in a single banded ponytail, and experienced no tangling or undue stress on my edges.

Today the plan is to:

Exfoliate: Aloe Vera Gel + Liquid AHAS
Diluted Shampoo: Ion Hard Water
Steam DC on almost dry hair: GVP Conditioning Balm mixed w/ olive and coconut oil and a little hair serum.
Leave in: Marshmallow Moisture Balm topped with Wetline extreme gel mixed w/ avocado oil.
two banded ponytails. I'll restyle into a braided ponytail with added hair, later in the week.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 21, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Last wash, *I applied my DC to shampooed, nearly dry hair and got better results compared to applying to wet hair.* I styled in a single banded ponytails, and experienced no tangling or undue stress on my edges.



Interesting


----------



## snoop (Jan 21, 2017)

I did a clay wash for the first time in months.  I plan on being more diligent with my routine as I think my retention could be better.   I put my hair in two strand twists and decided to try sealing my ends with butter fir the first time since staying my journey.   I'm hoping that this helps get those final inches.  I'll try to keep my hair up in some way,  bun or top knot or french braid -- something to keep my ends hidden.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with CC's Natural ButterCreme.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 23, 2017)

Update:

Ran into a slight setback a couple of weeks ago while trying out a new twisting method. It caused my strands to tangle severely. Almost looked like half-locs 
Ended up having to rip tangles out 
A couple days after the ripped ends started to feel dry so I gave myself a trim all over. It was only about half an inch and I haven't trimmed in a long time so I dont feel too bad about it.
Also, trying out wash-and-go. Day 2 seems to be the furthest I can go before all my curls begin to tangle.
Detangling after a wash-and-go only takes about 5 minutes thanks to my new finger combing technique


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2017)

mayoo said:


> Update:
> 
> Ran into a slight setback a couple of weeks ago while trying out a new twisting method. It caused my strands to tangle severely. Almost looked like half-locs
> Ended up having to rip tangles out
> ...


What was the new twisting method?


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What was the new twisting method?



I was going to ask, too.  I feel like it's Senegalese twisting.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What was the new twisting method?


Ditto @mayoo


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2017)

So I'm underneath a wig now. I had the weave in for five weeks from December 10th. I gave my hair a bit of a break for about a week before I cornrowed for this wig. I will rock this for probably the next 5 - 6 weeks. Then I'll shampoo, protein treatment, dc, moisturize and bun it for about a week before I go under another wig.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 23, 2017)

Good and Bad News.. I made it to Waist length but it is so THIN.. from root to tip due to my health issues, I am not even claiming this... UGH... Cutting it to Bra or Mid Back.. hoping to treat and thicken up my hair some. I am going to have to start doing protein treatments monthly as well as being a straight natural for a while.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> I was going to ask, too.  I feel like it's Senegalese twisting.


 You right 
I thought it would end up okay but nooooo

My natural hair cannot be Senegalese twisted and I learned the hard way 

@Froreal3 @faithVA


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2017)

JJamiah said:


> Good and Bad News.. I made it to Waist length but it is so THIN.. from root to tip due to my health issues, I am not even claiming this... UGH... Cutting it to Bra or Mid Back.. hoping to treat and thicken up my hair some. I am going to have to start doing protein treatments monthly as well as being a straight natural for a while.


@JJamiah  can we get some pics before you make that decision?! Lawd, WL is a lot of work...maybe its lead hairs or something girl.


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2017)

mayoo said:


> You right
> I thought it would end up okay but nooooo
> 
> My natural hair cannot be Senegalese twisted and I learned the hard way
> ...



I feel your pain.  Unfortunately, this is the only way I know how to twist.  Not sure I discovered this twisting method -- I guess, trial and error.  I live in twists 95% of the time and since I self twist I have that problem.  I'm still trying to figure out a way to get around tangled ends...  if I figure it out, I'll let you know.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2017)

mayoo said:


> You right
> I thought it would end up okay but nooooo
> 
> My natural hair cannot be Senegalese twisted and I learned the hard way
> ...


So help me out, how is sengelese twis5 different from regular twisting? I don't understand the issue.


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> So help me out, how is sengelese twis5 different from regular twisting? I don't understand the issue.



You twist each strand before twisting them together as opposed to just twisting the two strands together.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> You twist each strand before twisting them together as opposed to just twisting the two strands together.


Why does that cause tangles? I thought that would prevent tangles. That is the way I twist my hair because it just looks better. Does it tangle when it gets longer?


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Why does that cause tangles? I thought that would prevent tangles. That is the way I twist my hair because it just looks better. Does it tangle when it gets longer?



The length doesn't tangle just the very, very end.  I don't know why.  It's difficult to get that first bit separated to be able to start unraveling.  It could be the way that I personally do it, but I don'tknow how to do regular two strand twists to be able to compare.  Sounds silly doesn't it? 

I have very cottony 4c hair, though.  I think texture is part of the issue. My hair will look for ways to grab and bind to itself.  Also,+ I style sans comb -- fingers only.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> The length doesn't tangle just the very, very end.  I don't know why.  It's difficult to get that first bit separated to be able to start unraveling.  It could be the way that I personally do it, but I don'tknow how to do regular two strand twists to be able to compare.  Sounds silly doesn't it?
> 
> I have very cottony 4c hair, though.  I think texture is part of the issue. My hair will look for ways to grab and bind to itself.  Also,+ I style sans comb -- fingers only.


Ok I understand.  I separate from the root so I haven't had this issue.


----------



## snoop (Jan 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ok I understand.  I separate from the root so I haven't had this issue.



I start at mid length then get stuck cause the ends won't unravel...and effectively turns into a knot because I was trying to pull the twist apart this way.  I need to get better at starting from the bottom.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 25, 2017)

@snoop @faithVA 
I have pretty thin strands so my hair basically tangled from root to tip 

The strands were just wrapping together and it felt like I was trying to separate young dreadlocks by hand 

In short..... never again


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

I did a search and destroy today (lengthening day Morrocco method). Then I sprayed my scalp with Xcel21 and put on a slap cap. I'll see if the trim helps with detangling next wash day.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 28, 2017)

I have in the micro mini twist right now and I must say I am sooooo on lobe with them. Ive had them on for anout 2 weeks. I twisted on dry stretched hair.  I used my whipped shea butter and Veda Creme Brulee. I checked to be sure that they were not tangled and THEY ARE STILL PERFECT!!! I think this is a new favorite of mines!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2017)

I've been wearing wash-and-gos for the past couple of weeks. 

Funny enough, I haven't seen any breakage despite not using any product in my hair.
 The first few times I put a thin oil in my hair but not anymore. It's not really needed. 
I never thought there'd be a time where I would be walking around with hair with no product in it but here I am
I haven't washed my hair in a little while so my scalp is kind of itchy. I'll probably wash it tomorrow.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 2, 2017)

Today's wash-and-go ponytails


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 2, 2017)

mayoo said:


> Today's wash-and-go ponytails


We're at the same length or close to it... I guess we can make those goals together!!!! You've been there before so I guess I will just be following your lead.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2017)

This month's DC schedule.
Week 1: Cristalliste  (done) 2/1
Week 2: Densite (done) 2/8
Week 3: Therapiste
Week 4: Chroma Riche

I'll be using Kerastase shampoos or Herbal Essences Color me happy shampoo.


----------



## Daina (Feb 28, 2017)

Haven't posted here in awhile but will be getting my hair silk wrapped and trimmed on Friday. Will post an update post trim. Currently the middle of my "V" is WL, I suspect after the trim I will be hovering above.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 1, 2017)

My hair was waist length before my recent trim, but now I'm back to mid-back length  I cannot seem to retain beyond the 15-17 inches range (20 inches is WL on me, and I was before my cut). While the deep trim was very much needed, it's still frustrating. I didn't do a proper measurement while straight but it's about 15 inches measured from my nape.

I might need to PS more, and I'm thinking of trimming/dusting more frequently to get rid of ssks (3x a year instead of once or twice). Summers here are ridiculous, so Ill probably do crochet braids May-Sept.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2017)

sgold04 said:


> View attachment 390393 My hair was waist length before my recent trim, but now I'm back to mid-back length  I cannot seem to retain beyond the 15-17 inches range (20 inches is WL on me, and I was before my cut). While the deep trim was very much needed, it's still frustrating. I didn't do a proper measurement while straight but it's about 15 inches measured from my nape.
> 
> I might need to PS more, and I'm thinking of trimming/dusting more frequently to get rid of ssks (3x a year instead of once or twice). Summers here are ridiculous, so Ill probably do crochet braids May-Sept.



Pretty hair!! 

How tall are you?  I'm curious because my hair is about 16.25 inches and I was thinking that 3-4 inches would put me at waist length (I'm 5'7 by the way).


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Pretty hair!!
> 
> How tall are you?  I'm curious because my hair is about 16.25 inches and I was thinking that 3-4 inches would put me at waist length (I'm 5'7 by the way).


Thank you!! I enjoyed my straight hair, but I think I need to take the plunge and get design essentials strengthening treatment, nola humidity killed my press.  I'm 5'11, I have long legs but kind of a high waist I think. WL isn't too far away from BSL on me.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 2, 2017)

OK, is this what you're talking about? http://info.designessentials.com/new-sts-express-system-1

Do you know anyone who's tried it? Did their hair revert back? 

I'm a couple of inches shorter than you. Curious, how many inches is BSL to WL for you? 



sgold04 said:


> Thank you!! I enjoyed my straight hair, but I think I need to take the plunge and get design essentials strengthening treatment, nola humidity killed my press.  I'm 5'11, I have long legs but kind of a high waist I think. WL isn't too far away from BSL on me.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, is this what you're talking about? http://info.designessentials.com/new-sts-express-system-1
> 
> Do you know anyone who's tried it? Did their hair revert back?
> 
> I'm a couple of inches shorter than you. Curious, how many inches is BSL to WL for you?


I tried it a couple years ago at the salon and it worked wonders. 

BSL for me is about 14"
Mid-back is 16/17"
WSL is 20"

So it's 6 inches from BSL to WL on me.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 2, 2017)

OK, we're similar. 

BSL is 5 inches (5.25 to be exact) from WL on me. I think my measurements at each length are pretty similar to yours. I'll see when I take down my braids next week. 

Oh, and did you're hair revert after you tried the DE treatment? Was your hair looser or the same? 



sgold04 said:


> I tried it a couple years ago at the salon and it worked wonders.
> 
> BSL for me is about 14"
> Mid-back is 16/17"
> ...


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, we're similar.
> 
> BSL is 5 inches (5.25 to be exact) from WL on me. I think my measurements at each length are pretty similar to yours. I'll see when I take down my braids next week.
> 
> Oh, and did you're hair revert after you tried the DE treatment? Was your hair looser or the same?


Oh yes, forgot to answer that question lol. Yes my hair reverted back completely after maybe 2 shampoos (I didn't chelate). My hair wasn't damaged at all, the treatment just stays in for a while. It made detangling easier.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 2, 2017)

OK, that's good to know.

I've been wear my hair coily for the past couple of years and don't want any heat or curl damage if I decide to switch it up. 





sgold04 said:


> Oh yes, forgot to answer that question lol. Yes my hair reverted back completely after maybe 2 shampoos (I didn't chelate). My hair wasn't damaged at all, the treatment just stays in for a while. It made detangling easier.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, that's good to know.
> 
> I've been wear my hair coily for the past couple of years and don't want any heat or curl damage if I decide to switch it up.


I loved this product. I was under an umbrella in the rain and my hair was still straight! I wanted to get some myself, but it was difficult to find and then I saw the price. This was a while ago though, I've tried cheaper alternatives since then and they aren't the same. So next press, this is what I will be using.

ETA: and I wear my hair natural 90% of the time, so I was afraid of damage too. The only thing to be concerned about would be heat damage.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2017)

Where is everyone measuring WL on their body?  This might be a strange question, but what part on your body do you actually mark waist length.  I usually use the bottom of my rib or elbow (which on me are pretty much in the same area).  I've seen some people use their belly button as the WL marker.  Is there a real consensus? Are there any seamstress in here?


----------



## Daina (Mar 2, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Where is everyone measuring WL on their body?  This might be a strange question, but what part on your body do you actually mark waist length.  I usually use the bottom of my rib or elbow (which on me are pretty much in the same area).  I've seen some people use their belly button as the WL marker.  Is there a real consensus? Are there any seamstress in here?



Great question, I'd like to know as well!


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 2, 2017)

I measure "true" WL on me as the place where it dips in on the side and is the smallest. My elbows are in the same area.

I've considered right above the dip area to be WL too since it's in the region.



charmtreese said:


> Where is everyone measuring WL on their body?  This might be a strange question, but what part on your body do you actually mark waist length.  I usually use the bottom of my rib or elbow (which on me are pretty much in the same area).  I've seen some people use their belly button as the WL marker.  Is there a real consensus? Are there any seamstress in here?


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Where is everyone measuring WL on their body?  This might be a strange question, but what part on your body do you actually mark waist length.  I usually use the bottom of my rib or elbow (which on me are pretty much in the same area).  I've seen some people use their belly button as the WL marker.  Is there a real consensus? Are there any seamstress in here?





Tefnut said:


> I measure "true" WL on me as the place where it dips in on the side and is the smallest. My elbows are in the same area.
> 
> I've considered right above the dip area to be WL too since it's in the region.


Same, where my curve starts. My elbows fall in that same area.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 2, 2017)

@sgold04 Pretty hair!

@charmtreese I measure it by where the curve starts on me as well. 20 inches on me is practically WL. I haven't measured my natural hair but when I was relaxed my hair was 19 inches at its longest.


----------



## Daina (Mar 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @sgold04 Pretty hair!
> 
> @charmtreese I measure it by where the curve starts on me as well. 20 inches on me is practically WL. I haven't measured my natural hair but when I was relaxed my hair was 19 inches at its longest.



@flyygirlll2, love the new avatar!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @flyygirlll2, love the new avatar!



Thanks hun


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2017)

I chopped of more straight ends yesterday. I think I need to join the WL 2018 challenge because I'm pretty sure I won't get there this year. I'm pretty sure I still have more hair I have to chop off.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 4, 2017)

Since fine tuning my regimen and products, my wash days have been more consistent and I havent suffered any setbacks or issues. 

Soaking wet, my longest layer seems to just reach waist length when stretched, but i wont do an official length check until this summer.


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 9, 2017)

I had a dream that my hair was long last night 
My hair is growing and this is the first regimen I've ever tried with such great length retention. Now I'm in the middle stage of my hair journey to see if I can get a few inches past my longest length. 

For now I'm just gonna be lurking..


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Haven't been here in forever, and I started this challenge almost two years ago.  Within that almost two years, my hair does not want to grow/retain. Not sure why. I made BSL (12" on me) in 2013 which was the longest its been. It hasn't grown/retained anything since then, which is very frustrating, but at this point I've gone into not caring mode. My hair does look nice in styles and it seems to be healthy, so whatevs. It is slightly frustrating though to see people who had hair shorter than mine a couple years ago surpass me when I come here.

I have been pretty consistent with vitamins (including weekly high dose vitamin D3 since my levels were low last year) not so much with my protein shakes though...so *shrug* but I also feel like I shouldn't have to jump through fiery hoops like in the circus in order for my hair to grow past 12  inches. MBL on me is 14" and WL is 17" since I'm short, but I can't get to any of those lengths for the life of me. 

So it's been under a weave or wig since December 10th and I'm going to keep it that way for the remainder of the year. It's been in cornrows that I do myself for between 4 and 6 weeks at a time. I take them down, shampoo, protein, dc, the whole nine and let my hair rest for a few days before putting the cornrows back in. Hopefully this helps with retention...so far I'm not sure how that's working out.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 11, 2017)

@Froreal3 I hope the protective styling helps with your retention. How did you normally wear it before you started the wigs/weaves?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> @Froreal3 I hope the protective styling helps with your retention. How did you normally wear it before you started the wigs/weaves?


Pretty much in twists and bums. Normal weekly washing routine.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 11, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Pretty much in twists and bums. Normal weekly washing routine.



It's probably growing but not retaining for some reason.I had the same problem but my ends were (still are) damaged and were breaking off constantly. I was only able to retain when I made sure I reduced the breakage. I used to see small pieces everywhere all over the house, and on the floor in front of the mirror where I'd comb my hair, and of course on the comb itself. What I did was I omitted combing and resorted to finger detangling only (I've resumed combing since and I don't know how that is going to affect me) and I limited the detangling to twice or even once per week on wash days only, and I never detangled my hair dry, only wet with or immediately after conditioner. These 3 tips helped me greatly, and I managed to grow this in approximately one year:







But it's my belief that non-damaged ends can withstand much more manipulation and combing.

I still have damaged ends so I'll try to go back to limiting manipulation as much as I can and hopefully I'll grow back to BSL (I have cut a few inches since the last pic)


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 11, 2017)

mayoo said:


> Update:
> 
> Ran into a slight setback a couple of weeks ago while trying out a new twisting method. It caused my strands to tangle severely. Almost looked like half-locs
> Ended up having to rip tangles out
> ...



What's your new finger combing method? Video? Details explained?

Thank you


----------



## trclemons (Mar 13, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> It's probably growing but not retaining for some reason.I had the same problem but my ends were (still are) damaged and were breaking off constantly. I was only able to retain when I made sure I reduced the breakage. I used to see small pieces everywhere all over the house, and on the floor in front of the mirror where I'd comb my hair, and of course on the comb itself. What I did was I omitted combing and resorted to finger detangling only (I've resumed combing since and I don't know how that is going to affect me) and I limited the detangling to twice or even once per week on wash days only, and I never detangled my hair dry, only wet with or immediately after conditioner. These 3 tips helped me greatly, and I managed to grow this in approximately one year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're talking hair, but my problem is weight, so I need to know what did you do to get so sleek?


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 25, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I know you're talking hair, but my problem is weight, so I need to know what did you do to get so sleek?



@trclemons 
Oh dear I'm afraid that what I have to say is pretty classical and boring but I was mainly depending on diet and a little bit of walking. I watched what I ate and how much I ate very closely. And because food that is low in calories like salad is unable to keep me sated all the time (though it helps tremendously) I made peace with the fact that to lose weight I have to experience hunger. So I knew how many calories I am allowed to eat and I complied (I counted). I totally avoided highly calorie-dense food. I knew the things that helped me feel sated most of the time and I made total use of them: salad (tomato and cucumber,) sugar-less coffee and teas, and diet coke/pepsi/whatsoever. Cheat days = disaster, so no cheat days or cheat meals for me (and you don't have to worry about your metabolism.) I knew that my brain would unavoidably try to overestimate how much I exercised and underestimate how much I ate, so to balance things out I always intentionally overestimated my intake and underestimated the output (you can't cheat me, brain!) I made sure to weigh myself on a weekly basis under the same conditions, and the weekly changes kept me motivated.

Unfortunately since moving to a new city and being through a lot of stress, I think that I have gained about two kilograms of weight. My new scales say that my weight is still the same (wish I bought them immediately upon landing) but when I look at myself in the mirror I feel that I have gained some weight (haven't gained the fat I lost around my dimple though, no ) so I intend to embark on a new weight loss journey to lose these 2 kilograms. Wanna join me? I could definitely use some motivation.


----------



## snoop (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not claiming yet, but I think I'm finally grazing WL (at my longest layer).  I'm hoping that by the end of summer I can claim.  It'll be years before I can claim that length all over because my hair grows in a U or V (I haven't really straightened it so I'm not sure which of those two).


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2017)

I haven't updated in a while... I trimmed an inch from my hemline last month using the ponytail method.

My hair looks better down now, although I rarely wear it down. My current length is full bsl. I pretty much wear a bun daily


----------



## Froreal3 (May 7, 2017)

So like I said, my hair has been in cornrows under a wig since December. I had cut/trimmed it to about 11" so now it's grazing 13" 5 months later. My hair grows so slowly.  

Hopefully the wigs help me retain another 1 to 2" by December. Another full inch will make me MBL finally and I'm going to be happy with that. No more waist length dreaming if I get that one full inch!


----------



## Caramel74 (May 8, 2017)

Hiya All My Gorgeous Hair Sisters!

Haven't checked in in awhile. I've started taking Biotin again yesterday. I think I did notice a huge decline in my hair when I wasn't. It seems thinner without the Biotin. Just continuing to deal with this uneven mess of a head of hair without losing patience. I think I'm definitely evening out that triangle by the end of the summer. See what growth I get this whole summer, plus I need the long parts for my protective styles. When it's straight it actually looks decent. I had my sweet Sarah do it a couple of weeks ago with her new flat iron which has a "healthy" setting on it.

That also helps me to hang in there because my hair looks amazingly different when flatironed so I now know if I am losing patient and ready to chop, to run to Sarah at Mastercuts. She is also encouraging and showed me the back and said "It's only that small section and you can blend it, you're almost there." Along with all of you that were the voice of reason. Thank you! It's so hard having really kinky curly hair that is also so fine there is no weight to it. I hope this Biotin helps again, we'll see in two weeks. Happy Growing Everyone, have a great week


----------



## Caramel74 (May 10, 2017)

Update and Edit:

I chopped 2 Inches off as I could no longer stand my straggly mess of a head of hair, I looked like a damn witch! 

Thank u youtube DIY videos, lol


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2017)

Caramel74 said:


> Update and Edit:
> 
> I chopped 2 Inches off as I could no longer stand my straggly mess of a head of hair, I looked like a damn witch!
> 
> Thank u youtube DIY videos, lol


 What length are you now? Do you have pics? I did a YouTube trim in March. It was the ponytail method. Super easy and my ends look a lot better


----------



## Caramel74 (May 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> What length are you now? Do you have pics? I did a YouTube trim in March. It was the ponytail method. Super easy and my ends look a lot better


Good thing you caught me before I slept on it and went back to curly. It's a little past APL now. I couldn't take the extreme length differences no longer. It just wasn't looking good down ever! My tension blow drys were ugly, everything it had to go. Plus that whole scientific thing that says it grows better when it's even... I did a ponytail method too but it's in front and gives you a u-shaped hemline, which I need especially because my sides always grow faster.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 10, 2017)

@Prettymetty 

Here it is, it's rough right now because I'm half asleep omw to bed. But I wanted to give this to you before I sleep on it. I did it for the length check after my 2 inch chop and now I'd like to see what it will look like nice and full with my tension blow dry tomorrow. It's a heck of a lot thicker now. I couldn't take it anymore the way it was before this.


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 14, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> So like I said, my hair has been in cornrows under a wig since December. I had cut/trimmed it to about 11" so now it's grazing 13" 5 months later. My hair grows so slowly.
> 
> Hopefully the wigs help me retain another 1 to 2" by December. Another full inch will make me MBL finally and I'm going to be happy with that. No more waist length dreaming if I get that one full inch!




Im doing the same thing. I corn roll my hair into a beehive and just leave it alone under my wig. I take the wig off on the weekends  and that time to put oils on my scalp and a plastic cap while I shower! Working it as a hot oil treatment and steam treatment. I want to keep this up for 6 to 8 weeks at a time before I take down my braid and start over again. I plan to do this until the end of the year and hope it gets me closer to my goals.
I feel good about this regamin and I hope.I can keep it going!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2017)

I started going to the Dominican salons every two weeks and getting a treatment, and wash and doobie. It has been keeping me with more hair on my head. 

I am happier now. I will continue to do this until I am ready to take over.
I graduated and will start school again in September 

YAY!




Froreal3 said:


> @JJamiah  can we get some pics before you make that decision?! Lawd, WL is a lot of work...maybe its lead hairs or something girl.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 28, 2017)

I'm taking a break from my wigs for a couple months. I want to begin using sulfur oil again. I'll be using NJoy's pomade this time. Last time I saw any real growth was after using NJoy's oil. I'll use it till the end of the year. Hopefully I can grow/retain two to three more inches so I can get to MBL.


----------



## Anaisin (May 28, 2017)

I wish I never straightened my hair last year. My hair has been slowly deteriorating ever since.


----------



## trclemons (May 29, 2017)

JJamiah said:


> I started going to the Dominican salons every two weeks and getting a treatment, and wash and doobie. It has been keeping me with more hair on my head.
> 
> I am happier now. I will continue to do this until I am ready to take over.
> I graduated and will start school again in September
> ...


Congratulations on your graduation and your next educational endeavor!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I wish I never straightened my hair last year. My hair has been slowly deteriorating ever since.



From straightening one time?  What happened?


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 1, 2017)

I've been letting my hair roam free when it gets dry instead of re-twisting it, so I have a ton of ssks. I'm dyeing my hair blonde and getting a trim in 3 weeks, I'll see how much length I have then. I doubt I'll make it to waist length this year though. I haven't been trying like I have in previous years.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 8, 2017)

This is my length check/hair update, yea I know I'm super late. Life has been crazy these last couple of months.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Today I started using NJoy's Growth Pomade. The color surprised me. It's orange. I saw good growth with the oil years ago, so hopefully this will help.


----------



## von rose (Jun 8, 2017)

Back on the growth train! I have 3 - 6 inches (depending on where I measure from) to hit WSL and probably 2 more inches on top of that for it to be full. Darn my Amazonian height! Hopefully working out will give me enough of a boost to hit 1 inch a month


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 18, 2017)

My hair seems to be stuck at just at waist length. I don't think it's budged in 6 months. I was hoping to wait until it got past waist length so I could trim steadily to stay at waist length, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen. So I'm going to try my best to find the energy to blow dry and flat iron this week. If I do, I'll give myself a trim of at least 1 inch, maybe 2. It really sucks, because the hair up front needs more of a trim than the hair in the back, which will only exaggerate my layers. I wish all my hair was like the hair in the back; it's stronger.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm not going to make WSL this year. I went to the salon for a 1in trim and I lost 3 inches.  I'm back to APL.

I was so upset on Monday, but now I'm laughing about it and made the decision that no one will be touching my hair from now on.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 18, 2017)

von rose said:


> Back on the growth train! I have 3 - 6 inches (depending on where I measure from) to hit WSL and probably 2 more inches on top of that for it to be full. Darn my Amazonian height! Hopefully working out will give me enough of a boost to hit 1 inch a month


I know being tall keeps you from WL longer, but just appreciate the height when you sit in a car, put on a seat belt, and it isn't cutting you across the neck.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 19, 2017)

I finally cut off the last of my texlaxed hair. Now I can start trying to reach WL. But I don't think it will be this year.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 20, 2017)

I measured my hair yesterday, from root to ends currently  Im at 17 inches.  I need at least 20 -21 inches to reach WL.  I'm a slow grower so here's hoping for a summer growth spurt!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 21, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I measured my hair yesterday, from root to ends currently  Im at 17 inches.  I need at least 20 -21 inches to reach WL.  I'm a slow grower so here's hoping for a summer growth spurt!!


Your hair is doing amazingly well!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 21, 2017)

I am still wearing my wigs but I switched to twists underneath so that I can put this NJoy pomade on my scalp. I've been using it every other day. I WILL get these two more inches to make MBL.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 21, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Your hair is doing amazingly well!



Thank you.  This is is definitely a journey to WL.  Trying so hard not to get side tracked by the ladies that go from sl to WL in like 2 years flat.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 21, 2017)

Im upping my water intake, Im serious about my vitamins. Im keeping my hair tucked away under my wig or my Pashmina head wrap...
Im still looking for a good liquid vitamins. Im setting my goal for at least 3-4 inchs of growth by December of this year! If I can make this goal I will be right were I need to be for 2018. 
All I keep saying to myself is No Games, Keep Focused, Its Worth It and Keep Your Eyes On the Prize!!!
LETS KEEP PUSHING LADIES!!!


----------



## snoop (Jun 23, 2017)

I've been slacking this year, too, with my progress -- especially internally.  I'm still hovering at around 2 inches or less on my longest layer for waist length (or so it feels -- I haven't done photos in a little while).  I'm due in about 4 weeks, but I've been eating anything -- healthy or not -- so long as I can keep it down.  Unfortunately, it's taken me away from my regular cleaner eating/water drinking habits.  Looking at pics, my twists have grown quite a bit since the beginning of the year so maybe my layers are evening out.  BUT, I'm thinking, by the time I'm ready to do this full swing I'll be battling postpartum shedding.  If it's not one thing, it's another, right?

Hoping to do some pics and post really soon.  Maybe this weekend.

I'm still hoping to make WL by the end of the year, though.


----------



## snoop (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been wearing my hair in medium sized two strand twists for the past few weeks.  I'm starting to like them more than the mini twists since they are just as easy to maintain as mini twists, but not as time consuming.

I also decided to do a length check using my length check shirt, which I hadn't done since this time last year when I was at #7.  Originally, I thought that if I hit #10 then I would be at waist length, but I think that WL is #11, now.  One more inch to go!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2017)

@snoop  you look WL to me. Congrats!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 30, 2017)

I highly doubt I will reach wl this year. I had a huge setback in December so I'm just trying to get my hair back to where it was. I have been wearing my hair in crochet twists for the last three months. I'm just now reaching APL again.  Hopefully next year


----------



## sgold04 (Jul 4, 2017)

I should've measured my hair last time it was straight two weeks ago after my trim. I'll check next wash day. I'm 2-3 inches past my bra strap (so about 16-17 inches) I fluctuate on my dedication to waist length...but then I come back to this thread like "get on it!" I'll be waist length at about 20 inches. I, too, blame my height. I don't think I'll make it this year, but if I can get another 2 inches after trims, I'll be happy


----------



## nyeredzi (Jul 4, 2017)

snoop said:


> I've been wearing my hair in medium sized two strand twists for the past few weeks.  I'm starting to like them more than the mini twists since they are just as easy to maintain as mini twists, but not as time consuming.
> 
> I also decided to do a length check using my length check shirt, which I hadn't done since this time last year when I was at #7.  Originally, I thought that if I hit #10 then I would be at waist length, but I think that WL is #11, now.  One more inch to go!


I wear medium twists often too. I don't usually like how they look, though, so I wear them in a bun. I still don't like how that looks, but I've only got so much time and effort to give to me hair now. How do you prefer to wear yours?

I did manage to blow dry and pseudo-straighten last week, so I trimmed my hair myself. Probably something like 2 inches off the front parts, 1 - 1.5 in the back. Ah well. Guess I'll consider myself a proper MBL now. I think I can make it back to scraping WL by the end of the year, though. Go, shorties! WL is around 18" for me.


----------



## snoop (Jul 5, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> I wear medium twists often too. I don't usually like how they look, though, so I wear them in a bun. I still don't like how that looks, but I've only got so much time and effort to give to me hair now. How do you prefer to wear yours?
> 
> I did manage to blow dry and pseudo-straighten last week, so I trimmed my hair myself. Probably something like 2 inches off the front parts, 1 - 1.5 in the back. Ah well. Guess I'll consider myself a proper MBL now. I think I can make it back to scraping WL by the end of the year, though. Go, shorties! WL is around 18" for me.



I've been wearing my twists down lately, but I think my ends have been suffering as a result.   I did a trim lady week, but I think I need to put my hair in mini twists to be able to get the trim done properly so I'll do that this week(end). After, I'll go back to medium since they're easier to handle.

Normally, I put my twists into a pony tail then tuck they ends into the bottom off the elastic.  Or if I'm home my hair doesn't need to be up, so I'll throw on a bonnet or head tie to protect my hair. 


ETA photos


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2017)

@snoop congrats! You look WL to me girlie! Your hair is so thick and gorgeous.

As for me, I've been using this Njoy sulfur pomade for the past couple weeks consistently. I like how it feels when I rub it in my scalp. Still wearing twists under my wig. At home when I'm not wearing my wig, I keep the twists tucked and pinned.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm just praying for a summer growth spurt.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 7, 2017)

snoop said:


> I've been wearing my hair in medium sized two strand twists for the past few weeks.  I'm starting to like them more than the mini twists since they are just as easy to maintain as mini twists, but not as time consuming.
> 
> I also decided to do a length check using my length check shirt, which I hadn't done since this time last year when I was at #7.  Originally, I thought that if I hit #10 then I would be at waist length, but I think that WL is #11, now.  One more inch to go!




You look WL to me as well! WoooooHooooo. And looks amzing and healthy.... Those comparisons are crazy. Such great progress!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2017)

I did another Bkt yesterday. My hair instantly felt thicker and heavier. Once the first wash I'm sure it'll go back to feeling light. If I had to guess I am about 3 inches from waist length.

If I were an "average" grower I could achieve that by December... thanks to my millimeter a month growth rate I will need another year.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> *Current Length: *APL
> *
> Ultimate Goal: *HL
> *
> ...





Nightingale said:


> View attachment 382783
> 1 year update. Almost there.



Waist Length Achieved!

Today's length check, Please excuse my orange henna hands:
 
My waist is around the 10 inch mark.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Waist Length Achieved!
> 
> Today's length check, Please excuse my orange henna hands:
> View attachment 404675 View attachment 404677
> My waist is around the 10 inch mark.


Congratulations  Not only is waist length achieved, hip length is right there. If not full hip length, you are definitely grazing.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2017)

@Nightingale 
Yay!!! Congrats!! And your braids are so juicy and thick


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Waist Length Achieved!
> 
> Today's length check, Please excuse my orange henna hands:
> View attachment 404675 View attachment 404677
> My waist is around the 10 inch mark.


Yaaaas!!! Congrats! ...and you look grazing hip length to me too!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 21, 2017)

This is my first time straightening my hair since I cut my texlaxed ends off. It's not too short, but I won't make WL this year. But I hope to get there in 2018.

ETA I probably need to cut another inch, but I can't bear to do that now. I've switched to growth mode.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 22, 2017)

@GettingKinky Your hair looks lovely and thick.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 22, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Waist Length Achieved!
> 
> Today's length check, Please excuse my orange henna hands:
> View attachment 404675 View attachment 404677
> My waist is around the 10 inch mark.


*Throws head back and slaps thighs * OH Oh!! This is some beautiful hair! Con-gra-aa-tulation-ss.

I have to be extra lol.

Clearer vision of my goals: achieved.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 22, 2017)

snoop said:


> I've been wearing my hair in medium sized two strand twists for the past few weeks.  I'm starting to like them more than the mini twists since they are just as easy to maintain as mini twists, but not as time consuming.
> 
> I also decided to do a length check using my length check shirt, which I hadn't done since this time last year when I was at #7.  Originally, I thought that if I hit #10 then I would be at waist length, but I think that WL is #11, now.  One more inch to go!


Snoop you too!!
Con-grat- ulatuons.  All of this wool is driving me mad. Mad I tell you lol! This is my future Lord willing!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 26, 2017)

Someone please answer for me... 
*About (estimate) how long does it take to get from Full BSL to WL?*
I am currently at or around BSL. My goal is to reach full WL by Sep 2018 (wedding goals!) Im 5'3"... average torso... I dont know if Im just not doing something right or what. At this stage it always seems like everything pulls my hair out or falls out...stays the same length...
*Where I am/what Im doing:*
I am in total protection mode. I braid in a behive under wigs for 6 weeks at a time. I recently had breakage on my edges so I am taking a break from braids for about 2 weeks, while mini twist for those 2 weeks. Im moisturizing nightly in my twist. I deep condition with every take down. Im adding in a protien treatmemt with take down as well. I seal as well most of the time with caster oil or Njoy oil. I take a gummy Hair Skin and Nails gummies.  I will ne adding vitamins and very open to suggestions. I dont sleep much due tp insomnia (I do take meds for it when it becomes to much)
Any and all help is appreciated. Im gonna clean start on Sep. 1 to have a full year of growth.


----------



## snoop (Aug 26, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Someone please answer for me...
> *About (estimate) how long does it take to get from Full BSL to WL?*
> I am currently at or around BSL. My goal is to reach full WL by Sep 2018 (wedding goals!) Im 5'3"... average torso... I dont know if Im just not doing something right or what. At this stage it always seems like everything pulls my hair out or falls out...stays the same length...
> *Where I am/what Im doing:*
> ...



My deets are in my signature, but I'm 5'2".  I'm a slow grower and it took me almost 2 years to get there.  I'm not even full WL.  I may have had a bit of a setback last year, but I don't think I lost more than an inch, if that.  I don't see anything in your regimen that looks like it would hinder your progress.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 26, 2017)

I doubt I'll reach WL this year but I'm lurking this thread. I have about an 1-2 inches of split ends that need to go but I just trimmed in July. This is all damage stemming from a horrid salon experience back in April. Im currently sitting about an inch below bra strap. Im debating whether I should just chop the damage and go up to above Bra strap or go into super protection mode and do strictly buns and treatments. I really want my hair to grow but all this trimming is exhausting and stagnating me. I've already trimmed my hair 6 times this year.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 18, 2017)

I will not be making WL this year, I honestly didn't try. I enjoyed wearing my hair out all the time, then I colored it and it looks fabulous lol. My nape has taken a beating due to my laziness, so I plan on re-committing to WL around the new year. I just need to leave my hair alone, so I'm hoping to stick with braids and twists for the first 6 months of 2018, or maybe until fall 2018. With 1 or 2 weeks between installs to give it some TLC. I do love playing in my hair so I'm sure I'll miss it and I won't stick to the plan, but these WL pics are so inspiring!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 18, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Someone please answer for me...
> *About (estimate) how long does it take to get from Full BSL to WL?*
> I am currently at or around BSL. My goal is to reach full WL by Sep 2018 (wedding goals!) Im 5'3"... average torso... I dont know if Im just not doing something right or what. At this stage it always seems like everything pulls my hair out or falls out...stays the same length...
> *Where I am/what Im doing:*
> ...




There is one small thing that I say that _*may *_create an issue in your regimen. It's the Njoy oil used on the ends of the hair as a sealant. That oil is is great for the scalp. If it is made based on her recipe, it contains anywhere  from 5% to 10% sulfur. _"For me"_, I find it very drying when placed on the ends of my hair or as a sealant on the ends of my hair.  It made the ends of my hair very brittle, crunchy and dry. It works beautifully for my scalp, though. It's an effective scalp oil. It was too drying for me as an oil for hair. Good luck to you on your journey!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

I will be WL again in the beginning of 2018 Lord Willing. I am really trying not to care about length. If my hair was WL RIGHT NOW....I would still have it in the same styles as I do RIGHT NOW. No one ever sees my hair so no one would even know I was WL if I was LOL.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I will be WL again in the beginning of 2018 Lord Willing. I am really trying not to care about length. If my hair was WL RIGHT NOW....I would still have it in the same styles as I do RIGHT NOW. No one ever sees my hair so no one would even know I was WL if I was LOL.



This is exactly my feelings. I never wear my hair down, so its not like anyone would know... Ooooohhh! But on my wedding day,  I  am wearing it all out!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> This is exactly my feelings. I never wear my hair down, so its not like anyone would know... Ooooohhh! But on my wedding day,  I  am wearing it all out!


I feel the same way about my wedding NIGHT! Everything will be revealed that night. On my wedding day it will still be in one huge bun with maybe some side curls.


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 18, 2017)

I am waist length and a little past. My longest hairs are somewhere between waist and hip. Due to my increased pregnancy-related girth, you might have to take my word for it about where my waist is. *sigh* I can still detect it and my hip bone, so you'll just have to believe me, lol. Also, it is not easy to take a photo of yourself, head straight, shoulders relaxed, head not looking up at the camera, etc. This shot took me 10 minutes to get.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> I am waist length and a little past. My longest hairs are somewhere between waist and hip. Due to my increased pregnancy-related girth, you might have to take my word for it about where my waist is. *sigh* I can still detect it and my hip bone, so you'll just have to believe me, lol. Also, it is not easy to take a photo of yourself, head straight, shoulders relaxed, head not looking up at the camera, etc. This shot took me 10 minutes to get.
> 
> 
> View attachment 410969


Good God Almighty look at that there!!!
You are WL and/or beyond!
Nice...Nice. Real nice <--Bernie Mac voice.

Congratulations!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 18, 2017)

Congrats @nyeredzi !!

Your shrinkage is amazing.


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 18, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats @nyeredzi !!
> 
> Your shrinkage is amazing.


Hey, you're post number #1000!

Thanks. Yeah, the stories of hair shrinking less as it gets longer due to weight have just not proven true ime.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Hey, you're post number #1000!
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, *the stories of hair shrinking less as it gets longer due to weight have just not proven true ime*.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2017)

This thread is so inspirational.

I know length isn't everything, but it means a lot to see beautiful, long, afro-textured hair after growing up seeing hair eaten up by relaxers. (No shade toward those who wear relaxers: I have nothing against them, especially now that I see hair relaxed and healthy.  )

It's all just so wonderful. Our hair is beautiful and grows well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Hey, you're post number #1000!
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, the stories of hair shrinking less as it gets longer due to weight have just not proven true ime.


I was just thinking hard about this yesterday. I thought no matter how long my hair grows it will always float. Like when I'm baking my cakes, I'm looking at them rise and rise as they bake. Just like my hair with all the airy holes, layers of little holes. A cotton ball. A clowd, like suds in my bubble bath. It's a natural wonder.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This thread is so inspirational.
> 
> I know length isn't everything, but it means a lot to see beautiful, long, afro-textured how after growing up see *hair eaten up by relaxers*. (No shade toward those who wear relaxers: I have nothing against them, especially now that I see hair relaxed and healthy.  )
> 
> It's all just so wonderful. Our hair is beautiful and grows well.


No shade here either, but they do scientifically eat up the hair. Literally feast on it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 18, 2017)

From 1st Grade on up there were only two, YES two black girls with really long hair that I can remember. And everyone thought it was a site to see in the classroom, so did I. But the rest of us, me included had short dry hair. My hair only saw water on wash day which was maybe once every six weeks to two months. Let me not get started with my tight mult-colored rubber bands! All that to say, seeing little black girls or black women with really long hair was like seeing a pink elephant.

Back then if you had shoulder length relaxed hair your hair was poppin and considered "long".


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 19, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Hey, you're post number #1000!
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, the stories of hair shrinking less as it gets longer due to weight have just not proven true ime.


Congrats! Are your strands flat like a ribbon? That will explain why there will be no stretching from weight if most of that said weight from strand density is not there.


----------



## Daina (Sep 19, 2017)

Daina said:


> Here is an updated picture, just did my end of year trim after blow-drying. I'm between MBL and WL, a few pices at WL, hopefully will be full WL by the end of 2017. Happy growing ladies!



Just wanted to come back and update in this thread. I just recently made WL. Last December when I updated I had a few strands close but now all of the back is WL and the sides are close. Prayerfully by March the sides will be there as well as I did some extra trimming in the sides and crown. Posting pics has become quite difficult but here is the one and only I could get to post.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 19, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Congrats! Are your strands flat like a ribbon? That will explain why there will be no stretching from weight if most of that said weight from strand density is not there.


Oh that's why? That is interesting to know. I'm picturing a ribbon blowing....makes sense.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 19, 2017)

Daina said:


> Just wanted to come back and update in this thread. I just recently made WL. Last December when I updated I had a few strands close but now all of the back is WL and the sides are close. Prayerfully by March the sides will be there as well as I did some extra trimming in the sides and crown. Posting pics has become quite difficult but here is the one and only I could get to post.


Nice progress! 

Keep on with the keeping on. I'll be joining you next year.


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Nice progress!
> 
> Keep on with the keeping on. I'll be joining you next year.



Thanks sis, I'm sure you will!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 29, 2017)

I really should get a good trim but my wash n go is already too short.  

I'm not making WL in 2017. I'm going to straighten one last time in November and maybe I'll trim then.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll be in braids for the next few months. I have a wedding to attend in mid-December so I'll get my color re-touched and straighten then. Hopefully I won't need too much of a trim, but my colorist only cuts what I tell her (unlike some) so I know it won't be an unintentional chop. I hope to have a full 17 inches by then. If my hair does well in braids the next few months, I'll keep it braided up for the first 3-6 months of the new year. I need 20 inches (measuring from my nape) for waist length.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Hey, you're post number #1000!
> 
> Thanks. *Yeah, the stories of hair shrinking less as it gets longer due to weight have just not proven true ime.*



Gorgeous hair !  This is my situation as well.

Here's someone with lots of shrinkage, too. I love the 'secret length' afro texture keeps!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2017)

Last one! This is my favorite.

The only negative thing about shrinkage is it can cause you to lose length from tangles and single strand knots. If you've got significant shrinkage, you need a process to significantly stretch your hair to help you retain the length.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 412559
> 
> Last one! This is my favorite.
> 
> The only negative thing about shrinkage is it can cause you to lose length from tangles and single strand knots. If you've got significant shrinkage, you need a process to significantly stretch your hair to help you retain the length.



Very true. Reminds me of my hair. I’m learning that I have to accept that my hair in its natural state  will never look long even if it is.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Very true. Reminds me of my hair. I’m learning that I have to accept that my hair in its natural state  will never look long even if it is.



I've accepted it for myself. I used to be disappointed by this. I remember when I was a pre-teen and I took swimming lessons. The two sisters I went with had hair that laid straight and long on their backs when they got in the pool when their hair got wet.  When my hair got wet, it were as if the strands *got feet* and lifted up in the air and drew up to my neck so as not to touch the water! ...I just couldn't be great at the pool: drawn up hair, flat chested, body straight as a board, sagging bathing suit bottom and looking ashy all over. That's okay, though: I can swim!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 2, 2017)

*I just couldn't be great at the pool: drawn up hair, flat chested, body straight as a board, sagging bathing suit bottom and looking ashy all over. That's okay, though: I can swim!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 9, 2017)

sgold04 said:


> I will not be making WL this year, I honestly didn't try. I enjoyed wearing my hair out all the time, then I colored it and it looks fabulous lol. My nape has taken a beating due to my laziness, so I plan on re-committing to WL around the new year. I just need to leave my hair alone, so I'm hoping to stick with braids and twists for the first 6 months of 2018, or maybe until fall 2018. With 1 or 2 weeks between installs to give it some TLC. I do love playing in my hair so I'm sure I'll miss it and I won't stick to the plan, but these WL pics are so inspiring!



I am in the same boat as I will not be making WL this year.. Actually, I shaved my sides in order to enjoy wearing my hair again. My hair has been taking a beating from the neglect as well as my health. I wig it but found myself skipping weeks of washing. I am going to continue to both now, wear my hair out and wig it alternating. by the end of 2018, I hope to see a new turn around of my hair. I miss it. BUT...I will be shaving these sides to keep my funky look going on.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## JJamiah (Oct 24, 2017)

I have been taking good care of this mane lately  
Well twice a week I was with a cleansing conditioner; I use between Wen Pomegranate and Hairone Coconut which I love. I deep condition with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recover, Sweet BabyBack treatment or an ORS packet. I am using some of the conditioners and cleansers I have lying around. I get maximum shrinkage when my hair is properly moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm still on the grow. My hair is super healthy right now...growth is still slowish, but I'm happy overall.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 22, 2017)

sgold04 said:


> I'll be in braids for the next few months. I have a wedding to attend in mid-December so I'll get my color re-touched and straighten then. Hopefully I won't need too much of a trim, but my colorist only cuts what I tell her (unlike some) so I know it won't be an unintentional chop. I hope to have a full 17 inches by then. If my hair does well in braids the next few months, I'll keep it braided up for the first 3-6 months of the new year. I need 20 inches (measuring from my nape) for waist length.


I've been in some form of braids the last two months. I really miss my hair. I'm getting my crochet braids taken out Saturday, and then I'll get another install in 2 weeks. I doubt I can go another 4 straight months of braids (different installs) because of how much I miss the fabulousness of my hair, but I'll try to make it through Feb. I'm sticking with my crochet braids for a wedding in December, but I have another wedding in March, and I think I'll straighten and touch up my color then.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2017)

Will this challenge be going on for next year? If so, I would like to join, but I won’t have a starting pic until Dec. 
APL
Relaxed
Goal WL
Wash and condition twice a week
Dry under hooded dryer. Once hair gets longer, will go back to roller setting. Moisturize and seal, and do oil scalp massages
I haven’t measured officially, but probably 4-5 inches, so it may take me a solid year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi ladies. My hair is seeing some type of retention/growth. I was super frustrated with it and pretty much forgot about any hope of further growth/retention. I wore wigs for the majority of the year but have been bunning for the past 2-3 months. The nape/back is now 14", which is technically MBL on me, up from 11". It's never been 14" back there as it grows/retains slowly. The sides are about 15" which I've never seen. I added more consistent and stronger protein via Colorful Neutral Protein Filler weekly under my DC. My hair feels very strong when I rinse this out. If my hair continues on this path, I hope to retain the last 3" in the back/nape to WL (17" on me).


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 30, 2017)

I measured the back of my hair a couple of days ago and I was just at 18 inches.  I haven't straightened my hair this year, but plan to do so at the end of December.  I may not be full WL in the back...probably just grazing. I will take pictures this weekend when I untwist my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I measured the back of my hair a couple of days ago and I was just at 18 inches.  I haven't straightened my hair this year, but plan to do so at the end of December.  I may not be full WL in the back...probably just grazing. I will take pictures this weekend when I untwist my hair.




Will be waiting


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 2, 2017)

This is the last time my hair will be straight this year. I had an inch or so trimmed and it was badly needed. If all goes well I'll reach WL next year as a natural.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> This is the last time my hair will be straight this year. I had an inch or so trimmed and it was badly needed. If all goes well I'll reach WL next year as a natural.
> 
> 
> View attachment 417691


It looks good!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I measured the back of my hair a couple of days ago and I was just at 18 inches.  I haven't straightened my hair this year, but plan to do so at the end of December.  I may not be full WL in the back...probably just grazing. I will take pictures this weekend when I untwist my hair.





faithVA said:


> Will be waiting



And I'll be salivating  in anticipation.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 7, 2017)

So, I didn't take a picture of my hair out of twist. But here is a pull-and-see LC in twist.  2018 should be my year for WL.  Right now I'm still hanging around MBL.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 7, 2017)

oh yeah you will definitely make it. you can just claim that in your head already and its hip time. congrats in advance. and how tall are you?



charmtreese said:


> So, I didn't take a picture of my hair out of twist. But here is a pull-and-see LC in twist.  2018 should be my year for WL.  Right now I'm still hanging around MBL.
> View attachment 418037 View attachment 418039


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> So, I didn't take a picture of my hair out of twist. But here is a pull-and-see LC in twist.  2018 should be my year for WL.  Right now I'm still hanging around MBL.
> View attachment 418037 View attachment 418039


You may be WL once you straighten.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 8, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> oh yeah you will definitely make it. you can just claim that in your head already and its hip time. congrats in advance. and how tall are you?



Lol...thank you. I'm 5'7.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 8, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Lol...thank you. I'm 5'7.



your welcome. its so funny because i been telling everyone im 5'10 and one of the physicians in the ER was like no sweet cheeks you barely 5'8. killed my life in 3 seconds. lmao


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> This is the last time my hair will be straight this year. I had an inch or so trimmed and it was badly needed. If all goes well I'll reach WL next year as a natural.
> 
> 
> View attachment 417691


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> So, I didn't take a picture of my hair out of twist. But here is a pull-and-see LC in twist.  2018 should be my year for WL.  Right now I'm still hanging around MBL.
> View attachment 418037 View attachment 418039


Soooo jealous! You are definitely making it! I’ve always loved your hair!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2017)

I haven’t done a pull test in the back of me because I am lazy. Lol but rest assured I am not WL. The nape is hovering around MBL, which is the longest it’s ever been after being stalled for a couple years. I took a twist down and my sister is like “wow your hair is long!” I’m like “yeah ok.” She rolled her eyes at me because she is now a twa after shaving to a Caesar.

Im reincorporating a little of Njoy’s sulfur cream so I can get a little boost for the next couple months. I’m gonna keep my regimen consistent with my products because it seems to be kinda working. I have not seen the pieces come off my ends or as much shedding since I’ve upped my protein to weekly. Maybe 2018 will be like 2013 when I grew/retained 4 inches.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2017)

I’m about to start a WL 2018 thread. Imma push myself to make it. Maybe with my new reggie I will.

ETA: just updated the thread title for next year


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 9, 2017)

Just wanted to come in and say beautiful hair ladies! I hope you reach your length goals!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 9, 2017)

@charmtreese I think you're already there. Congrats!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm gonna update the first post to include new check-in dates.

Has anyone routine changed or will you change it to grow and retain this year? I'm re-incoporating sulfur into my regimen and now I use protein weekly. My hair doesn't seem to do well when it actually feels moisturized. Seems to be retaining now that it's got this strong/proteiny feeling. To maintain that, I have to use keratin each week.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 13, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm gonna update the first post to include new check-in dates.
> 
> Has anyone routine changed or will you change it to grow and retain this year? I'm re-incoporating sulfur into my regimen and now I use protein weekly. My hair doesn't seem to do well when it actually feels moisturized. Seems to be retaining now that it's got this strong/proteiny feeling. To maintain that, I have to use keratin each week.


My routine has changed a little and I will update it when I post my starting picture for the 2018 Wig Challenge.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2017)

Update
Relaxed
APL
Relax when my hair tells me to.
Wash and dc twice a week, until styling options change
Use direct heat sparingly
Wear a bun
M&S when needed
Dec 2018 goal
Will have a new pic in Jan.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello Ladies, I disappeared from this challenge. I suffered a major set back from neglect. I'm ready to get back on track although I don't think I will make waist length next year. I'm surely going to give it my all.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm still in this challenge and i'm currently at MBL ! No changes to my regimen except that 2018 i'm focused on retention and Hydration. I will be dusting by 1/4 of an inch every 3 months, and consistently take Manetabolism Plus for the year as well as use Curly Proverbs oil and AyurvedicPowders and techniques for optimum growth


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2017)

I will be giving myself a hot oil treatment, wash and deep condition tomorrow. I will also roll my hair with flexi rods.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 20, 2017)

I need to post a starting pic. I will do that this weekend. I'm so disappointed in my non progress.


----------



## MissCrawford (Dec 23, 2017)

So I'm about 6-8 inches out. So far my style is the same EVERYDAY (two long braids). The only thing I haven't done is buns. There is zero time for a setback, I'm afraid to switch it up because my style has  worked thus far. I can do a loose bun which makes it look fuller if I pull my hair "almost" through my hair tie made from stockings. I don't like a tight bun because my hair is fine so it doesn't look big. So....should I try it, would the loose bun suffice till summer??? Will I get significant growth with it instead of my usual two braids? I live in iceberg NYC by the way...


----------



## MaeveCarmen (Dec 23, 2017)

I wanna join!! 
​EDIT: Just kidding, Im an idiot and didnt realize my "mid-back" is actually my waist.
I wish you ladies luck in reaching your goal!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 23, 2017)

Amy Marie said:


> I wanna join!!
> *
> Current Length: *Mid-Back Length
> *Ultimate Goal: *Tailbone Length
> ...


I think you're already WL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2017)

MissCrawford said:


> So I'm about 6-8 inches out. So far my style is the same EVERYDAY (two long braids). The only thing I haven't done is buns. There is zero time for a setback, I'm afraid to switch it up because my style has  worked thus far. I can do a loose bun which makes it look fuller if I pull my hair "almost" through my hair tie made from stockings. I don't like a tight bun because my hair is fine so it doesn't look big. So....should I try it, would the loose bun suffice till summer??? Will I get significant growth with it instead of my usual two braids? I live in iceberg NYC by the way...


Can you bun with a claw clip, chop sticks, or hair pins? I don’t use hair ties, or ponytail holders.


----------



## MaeveCarmen (Dec 23, 2017)

trclemons said:


> I think you're already WL.



I just checked a hair length chart and it appears youre right. Im sorry. Ill delete my post


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2017)

I guess i will wash my hair on monday. I plan on using DE peppermint and Aloe shampoo, honey Creme shampoo
Deep condition with the reconstructor
Rinse with DE almond butter

Leave-in Mizani with IC heat protectant serum

Roller set
With Lottabody wrap mousse

Flat iron and wrap. 
I will use my bigger rollers to just stretch my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

Amy Marie said:


> I just checked a hair length chart and it appears youre right. Im sorry. Ill delete my post


 I thought I was crazy and didn't say anything. There is a HL challenge that would be perfect for you


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I thought I was crazy and didn't say anything. There is a HL challenge that would be perfect for you


I thought she was in denial, so I said a little prayer for her.  Prayer changes things! Lol Won’t He Do It!


----------



## MissCrawford (Dec 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Can you bun with a claw clip, chop sticks, or hair pins? I don’t use hair ties, or ponytail holders.


I could but I forgot about my workouts.. I'm not sure I can do it with the shrinkage from sweating...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi ladies. I've been using sulfur pomade every week for about three times per week. I think this is my third week or so doing this. I will continue for the next 6 months. I took my hair down from two week old twists and wore a twist out bun. I'm gonna prepoo/detangle. with some APB Creamy oil and water before I shampoo. Then I'll do a protein treatment/DC and put it back up in these twists. I am happy to say I have seen little to no breakage in the past two to three months with the addition of weekly protein. I'm gonna start wearing wigs again as well.

I have an order of shea butter coming soon because I'm also in the Shea length and retention challenge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Got my shea and mango butter order. I made a little batch of whipped SB, mango butter, EVOO and castor oil, and it smells so good with the fragrance I added.

Just gave my hair a little bit of protein boost and moisturized with APB Bamboo spray, APB Cupuacu Avocado, and sealed with my whipped shea butter mix. I also have still been using the NJoy sulfur pomade on my scalp three times a week. I used it today for the first time this week. Two more times to go. Then I braided my twists into two large pigtail braids and pinned them up, ready for my wig.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok... I thought I would make it to WL this year 2017. It seems that I just cant do it. Smh Im a bit disappointed in myself. (Small pity party)
Just found that I have Hypothyroidism and it may be causing some extra hair fall. (Ay least I can blame iy on something, lol) I dont know if Im out of the hair game now for good or what. Im just gonna keep fighting for it.
Here's a picture from last night Dec 27th


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2017)

@NCHairDiva you are so close! You are entering unicorn territory fo sho, gurl.

Selenium can help, also iodine (if it is not Hashimoto's).


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok... I thought I would make it to WL this year 2017. It seems that I just cant do it. Smh Im a bit disappointed in myself. (Small pity party)
> Just found that I have Hypothyroidism and it may be causing some extra hair fall. (Ay least I can blame iy on something, lol) I dont know if Im out of the hair game now for good or what. Im just gonna keep fighting for it.
> Here's a picture from last night Dec 27thView attachment 420157


Wow! 
Are you taking Vit D and iron?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2017)

Just washed my hair with Elucence acidifying shampoo, and  MB shampoo.
I used their reconstructor, rinsed, then applied MB conditioner and left it on for several minutes in the shower.  I tried not to rinse it all out, since it can be used as a leave-in.

Now I’m allowing my towel to soak up the water from my hair a bit, detangle, then dry, flat iron.

I can’t part through this new growth without causing breakage to do a roller set.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok... I thought I would make it to WL this year 2017. It seems that I just cant do it. Smh Im a bit disappointed in myself. (Small pity party)
> Just found that I have Hypothyroidism and it may be causing some extra hair fall. (Ay least I can blame iy on something, lol) I dont know if Im out of the hair game now for good or what. Im just gonna keep fighting for it.
> Here's a picture from last night Dec 27thView attachment 420157


Girl hang in there! Looks like you are this close sis! And I agree, have you checked your vitamin levels?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2017)

I ended up bunning my hair after blow drying it.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 29, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Girl hang in there! Looks like you are this close sis! And I agree, have you checked your vitamin levels?




My doctor did a full blood check,  so everything was checked.  The only thing that she found was that my thyroid levels were really low... So I'm going to try some natural remedies first.  Because they wanted to give me a medication that comes from pig Thorpe gland and I can't handle that in my body.  (Makes my skin crawl). I read kelp helps but the smell is really fishy and it comes out your pores and I dont need those problems.  Lol I'm trying to do the kelp powder in a very mild way. (In my tea... drinking)


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Wow!
> Are you taking Vit D and iron?



No,  I havent taken any vitamins but I'm about to start back. I need to get the best ones and put it in my regamin.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @NCHairDiva you are so close! You are entering unicorn territory fo sho, gurl.
> 
> Selenium can help, also iodine (if it is not Hashimoto's).


 Im going to look into Selenium... Ant brands that you would know about?  Thank you!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 29, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im going to look into Selenium... Ant brands that you would know about?  Thank you!


http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=95

Pure Formulas has their own brand and a bunch of others. There is a liquid form as well.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=95
> 
> Pure Formulas has their own brand and a bunch of others. There is a liquid form as well.



I just ordered the liquid form.... I did a little research and think that the benefits can be amazing. So I cant wait to get it and get started... I can't wait to feel normal again.  My hair is stressing me out...less then 10 months until my wedding and now my hair wants to start doing crazy mess...smh It cool though, Im fighting this till the end...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Gonna shampoo, protein/DC, leave in, moisturize and seal in these twists today. I think I'll continue to only remove my twists every two weeks so I can detangle. One week I'll wash in the same twists and the next week I will redo them to keep down on manipulation.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 31, 2017)

First time joining you ladies and I'm excited.

*Current Length: *
BSL
*
Ultimate Goal:*
TBL
*
Regimen:*
I plan to wash or cowash every 10-14 days. I have joined the protective style challenge in order to limit manipulation of my hair.
I will keep my hair bunned most of the time.
On wash day I will use both a protein and a moisturizing DC to maintain a good balance.
*
How many inches do you have to go to get to WL:*
My roots are growing in coily so I don't know how many inches it will take me to get there. Let's hope that I get it this year anyway.*

Natural/Relaxed/Other: (OPTIONAL) *
Transitioning
*
Starting Pic:

 *


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Beautiful transitioning hair! What length point do you intend to start trimming the ends? @Alma Petra


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 1, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Beautiful transitioning hair! What length point do you intend to start trimming the ends? @Alma Petra



Thank you dear!

I don't yet have clear plans regarding trimming, but I will probably not start it until I am full WL. Or maybe I'll just go with the fairy-tale ends for now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2018)

Washed and dc’ed my hair last night. I need to moisturize, but with what? Lol I put my hair in a bun. I also gave myself a really good trim.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Applied NJoy sulfur pomade to my scalp and re-moisturized my twists, then braided them back up and pinned up the braids for underneath my wig. Applied my own shea butter mix to my edges, crown and nape.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2018)

I may try cowashing again. My hair is dry. It’s just so dry in my home. My nose feels like it’s about to start bleeding!


----------



## schely10 (Jan 4, 2018)

Currently BSL
Goal WL
Regimen: Scalp massages; Growth aides 3-5 times a week-GrowBalm and ayurvedic powders mixed in oils; ayurvedic products for weekly washdays; weekly DC; m&s as needed; protein treatments as needed; buns
How many inches until WL- 4 or 5"
Currently Relaxed
Issues-Keeping thick ends
Tips/Tricks-Consistency
Starting pic: (my last touch-up)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2018)

schely10 said:


> Currently BSL
> Goal WL
> Regimen: Scalp massages; Growth aides 3-5 times a week-GrowBalm and ayurvedic powders mixed in oils; ayurvedic products for weekly washdays; weekly DC; m&s as needed; protein treatments as needed; buns
> How many inches until WL- 4 or 5"
> ...


Welcome! Gorgeous hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi ladies! I protein/dc today after clarifying with Redken Cleansing Cream. Scalp feels nice and clean. Making sure I keep up with clarifying once a month since I've been going hard with shea butter to seal. Been using AVJ/glycerine/water mix and it makes my hair nice and soft. 

Today after I moisturize with the AVJ/glycerine, water, I will apply loads of shea butter to my hair and twist in medium/large twists for underneath my wig. I'm going to leave it along for a week. That means I won't be able to use my sulfur pomade on my scalp....if I retain a good amount of moisture after a week, I will continue. I want it to be similar to the Chebe method.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 8, 2018)

I would love to make it to waist length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bountiful7788 said:


> I would love to make it to waist length.


Join us!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Moisturized my 8 large twists with AVJ/water/glycerine mix, APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer, and sealed with APB Hair & Body butter (which is shea butter). Pinned them back up under my wig till wash day which is Sunday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2018)

Wash day! My hair needs it. Will use a clarifying shampoo and non sulfate shampoo.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 12, 2018)

After my hair reaches Waist Length I will officially stop measuring/counting. I'm done. Hair journey over. April 2018.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 13, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> After my hair reaches Waist Length I will officially stop measuring/counting. I'm done. Hair journey over. April 2018.


We can't wait for the big reveal!


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 13, 2018)

Today I moisturized my bun with Xcel 21 and sealed with some vit E oil and my own vanilla shea mix then smoothed with AVG.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2018)

I think I'm in the middle of a setback. The last time I had my hair straightened I for heat damage and now every time I wash, I lose more hair than usual. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jan 14, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I'm in the middle of a setback. The last time I had my hair straightened I for heat damage and now every time I wash, I lose more hair than usual. I'm not sure what to do.


Are the hairs broken? Or do you have increased shedding? 
For breakage I would:
-incorporate oil rinsing
-increase moisture level through for example DCs
-adopt finger-detangling and avoid combs
-try strengthening agents such as olaplex or protein if moisture doesn't help


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 14, 2018)

I cannot wait to join this challenge in 2019. I know I can join at any time, but I get so obsessed with growing my hair that I need to keep things in perspective. So for the sake of my sanity, I’ll just keep on lurking.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Are the hairs broken? Or do you have increased shedding?
> For breakage I would:
> -incorporate oil rinsing
> -increase moisture level through for example DCs
> ...



Thanks. I definitely think detangling in the shower was a mistake. I think my hair is just weakened and coming out too easily. It doesn't seem like it's breaking.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I definitely think detangling in the shower was a mistake. I think my hair is just weakened and coming out too easily. It doesn't seem like it's breaking.


Have you done a hard protein treatment? 

If you really think it's heat damage check out the Olaplex thread . There are a few ladies who said Olaplex helped their hair after heat damage.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> I cannot wait to join this challenge in 2019. I know I can join at any time, but I get so obsessed with growing my hair that I need to keep things in perspective. So for the sake of my sanity, I’ll just keep on lurking.


You will be here sooner than you think!


----------



## Colocha (Jan 14, 2018)

I joined this challenge but I don't think I have updated in some time. I am around 2 or 3 inches from waist length. I was very close in August but straightened my hair and trimmed a good bit after that. I don't consider it a setback. Instead it lets me know that my hair is growing and that I should be there soon if I keep the straight and narrow. Here's a LC on roller set hair from today. I originally had an expected date of mid year, but I'll give it to year end. I'm enjoying my hair and I wear it up for class/work the vast majority of the time.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm officially back in the game, fa real this time. The Shea regimen thread has inspired me--two days in and I'm already experiencing less tangles and knots. 

I'm sure I posted this in here before, but 20 inches measuring from my nape is WL on me. I'm currently at about 14 or 15" after my trim 3 weeks ago. I'm straightening in early March and I don't plan on trimming...but we'll see what my ends are looking like, my last trim was on curly hair, so I'm afraid it will look a mess straight. I hope to have 17" by June, and reach WL by March 2019 (accounting for one trim in that time)


----------



## lalla (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m in! I just relaxed my hair and realized I am only a few cms away from WL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2018)

lalla said:


> I’m in! I just relaxed my hair and realized I am *only a few cms away from WL*.


Um starting pics? Ppl wanna see. Oh and welcome!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Um starting pics? Ppl wanna see. Oh and welcome!


Did you see her Avi? That’s a new pic too! She will be WL next week! Lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> Did you see her Avi? That’s a new pic too! She will be WL next week! Lol


I’m on the phone and didn’t click on it. But you know we greedy for pics!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I’m on the phone and didn’t click on it. But you know we greedy for pics!


----------



## lalla (Jan 21, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Um starting pics? Ppl wanna see. Oh and welcome!



Here is a starting pic !


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 21, 2018)

@lalla Gorgeous hair. Looks WL to me already.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 21, 2018)

lalla said:


> Here is a starting pic !


This full thick tress is everything.  I'm a look jealous!! That's WL right therrrr!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2018)

Gorgeous hair. Just beautiful @lalla


----------



## Royalq (Jan 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I'm in the middle of a setback. The last time I had my hair straightened I for heat damage and now every time I wash, I lose more hair than usual. I'm not sure what to do.


Me too. IDK whats going on. Its not breakage but im pulling out clumps of long hair. I straightened by hair early December but I used heat protection. My hair usually sheds alot but not this sort of endless hair. Also its tangling up in small clumps which it normally doesnt do.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2018)

Royalq said:


> Me too. IDK whats going on. Its not breakage but im pulling out clumps of long hair. I straightened by hair early December but I used heat protection. My hair usually sheds alot but not this sort of endless hair. Also its tangling up in small clumps which it normally doesnt do.



I haven't straightened my sl/apl length but (I pray) I'm coming out of a crazy shedding period just like this. After a few washes, the shed hair was endless. Only today did I throw away the palm full of hair I lost from one sitting alone (even after waiting 3 weeks to wash, it was a lot for me). And my hair was abnormally tangling 1-2inches away from my roots. It started to freak me out. I trimmed (well...hacked) I did a scalp exfoliation (1st time), protein treatment, DCd and jumped on the Shea train, and I've been doing the Shea slide. I love to lurk here. I should join this thread.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I definitely think detangling in the shower was a mistake. I think my hair is just weakened and coming out too easily. It doesn't seem like it's breaking.


You might need extra protein. I haven't had that problem since I started using hydrolyzed keratin weekly.

@lalla Just gorgeous! Your hair is insanely thick and full! I'm so jealous.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok ladies I have my product line up coming together! 
1st we have: Hemani Argon Oil (3.99)
2nd in line is: Virgin Black Seed Oils 250ml (19.99) 
This was am order. Just happy I got it! NOW!!! I found a Indian grocery store in Columbia SC..... Sooooo,  I got a few things. 
*Rose Powder $1.99
*Henna (2) $3.50
*Whole Shikakai $2.99
*Brahmi Powder (2) 2.50
*Misha Indigo Powder (100g) $3.99
*Amala Powder (400g) $2.99
*Neem Oil (30ml) $2.49

I'm elated. I wish I could have looked more but my baby was in there running a muck. Smh But it' a start. 
I'm open to advise on recipes....please!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2018)

Royalq said:


> Me too. IDK whats going on. Its not breakage but im pulling out clumps of long hair. I straightened by hair early December but I used heat protection. My hair usually sheds alot but not this sort of endless hair. Also its tangling up in small clumps which it normally doesnt do.


I would look into a dht blocker shampoo and contact your doctor


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 23, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> You might need extra protein. I haven't had that problem since I started using hydrolyzed keratin weekly.
> 
> @lalla Just gorgeous! Your hair is insanely thick and full! I'm so jealous.



My wash day this week was better with less hair lost. I've been using Aphogee 2 min every wash day and I think it's been helping.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 23, 2018)

@lalla your hair is GORGEOUS. It almost makes me want to go back to relaxing. 

How do you usually wear it?


----------



## Colocha (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you self relax, @lalla? I am so interested, lol.


----------



## lalla (Jan 24, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @lalla your hair is GORGEOUS. It almost makes me want to go back to relaxing.
> 
> How do you usually wear it?


Thank you!
I usually have my hair in a bun or updo. I have been very busy these past few months and protective styles are just so easy.


----------



## lalla (Jan 24, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Do you self relax, @lalla? I am so interested, lol.



Yes I self relax. I have only relaxed twice so far.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 24, 2018)

lalla said:


> Yes I self relax. I have only relaxed twice so far.



Lalla I hope for you success! This will sound weird, but PLEASE be safe rinsing out the relaxers!! Hair always looks good for the first 3-10 touchups, that relaxer run-off is no joke.  You know what you're doing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2018)

I sprayed AVJ/glycerine on my twists, topped with some APB Cupuacu Avocado, and slathered my new Shea butter mix on my twists. Then I pinned them up for underneath my wig. I will keep them like this till wash day on Sunday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2018)

I used Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath my APB Not Easily Broken DC. I should have done my normal prepoo/detangle with coconut oil and water before I washed my hair because I used the clarifying shampoo. But I was too lazy and I felt more tangles than usual while I was applying my moisturizing products and twisting my hair. I won't do that again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2018)

How is everyone progressing? I've retained/grown an inch in my nape. The longest part is 15", which is 2" away from WSL on me. Why am I not excited? I think because the rest of my name is still 3" away at 14". Even though everything grew/retained an inch, that could take me forever and a day to get to.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Mar 10, 2018)

Im thinking Im about 2-3 inches away from WL (I think anyway) Tonight I will start the Inversion Method and in the morning my plan is to start this Hair 369 Pill Regimen. With hopes of getting the last bit of growth.  I am supposed to measure my hair in April with the expectation of being WL. I think I will do the Inversion Method 1 last time in April then do the measurements. Until then l will continue to use protective styling and Whipped Shea Butter. I deeeeep condition every 2 weeks and use protien every month. (Sometimes more) ***Has anyone tried the rice water rinse? How does it work for you? (I have 1 month left to reach my goal of WL and I am on it)


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 10, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> How is everyone progressing? I've retained/grown an inch in my nape. The longest part is 15", which is 2" away from WSL on me. Why am I not excited? I think because the rest of my name is still 3" away at 14". Even though everything grew/retained an inch, that could take me forever and a day to get to.



I'm sitting here excited for you!! Weren't you at a growth stalemate for a longgg time? And now it's growing! I would focus on that instead of on my ultimate goal. Doing that is a surefire way to zap the enjoyment out of how you feel about your hair. Congrats girl! Btw, what has changed to cause the growth?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm about 2 inches from what I think is my waist. I've gained 20lbs, so I'm not sure anymore. My short term goal is to get this 20lbs off and clean up my ends


----------



## trclemons (Mar 10, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> How is everyone progressing? I've retained/grown an inch in my nape. The longest part is 15", which is 2" away from WSL on me. Why am I not excited? I think because the rest of my name is still 3" away at 14". Even though everything grew/retained an inch, that could take me forever and a day to get to.


Last year, I checked my hair every month and was extremely frustrated with my lack of progress.  So this year, I will only check her twice:  once in June and in December.  Currently, I'm keeping her well moisturized and under wigs, but I will let her out in the Summer for a rotation of puffs, twists, braid outs, roller sets and wash & gos.  I'm hoping I will finally reach waist length by the end of the year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm sitting here excited for you!! Weren't you at a growth stalemate for a longgg time? And now it's growing! I would focus on that instead of on my ultimate goal. Doing that is a surefire way to zap the enjoyment out of how you feel about your hair. Congrats girl! Btw, what has changed to cause the growth?


Yeah I don’t think it was retaining or growing at all. It may be because I’ve been using the AVJ/glycerine spray, or maybe because I’m pregnant. I hope it’s not the latter. My hair didn’t grow any with the last one so...but then again I wasn’t taking care of my hair then either so I really don’t know. I’ve been incorporating a lot more protein weekly because i feel my fine hair needs that. Then I incorporated Shea butter mixes to seal with. Could be a combo of all those things. For some reason I’m not that excited because I’m focused on other things. Lol idk.


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 11, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah I don’t think it was retaining or growing at all. It may be because I’ve been using the AVJ/glycerine spray, or maybe because I’m pregnant. I hope it’s not the latter. My hair didn’t grow any with the last one so...but then again I wasn’t taking care of my hair then either so I really don’t know. I’ve been incorporating a lot more protein weekly because i feel my fine hair needs that. Then I incorporated Shea butter mixes to seal with. Could be a combo of all those things. For some reason I’m not that excited because I’m focused on other things. Lol idk.



Seems our regimens are similar....i started january with scurl and shea butter but by middle of jan i switched to AVJ and glycerin and sealing with shea butter....retention has been point on and hair is happy,
Length wise, my hair is growing i believe. I will know for sure when i telax beginning or end of april. I keep my hair in plaits these days and moisturise and seal usually 2x a day except i'm tired. Been taking my vitamins (manetabolism plus) everyday and spray Netwurks xcel 21 2x a day most times


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 11, 2018)

@Froreal3 and @fifigirl, how do you make your AVJ+glycerin sprays? I know a lot of people just ballpark their DIY measurements, but do you make a mix that is basically 1 part AVJ to 1 part glycerin? Do you add anything else to it? TIA!


----------



## fifigirl (Mar 12, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Froreal3 and @fifigirl, how do you make your AVJ+glycerin sprays? I know a lot of people just ballpark their DIY measurements, but do you make a mix that is basically 1 part AVJ to 1 part glycerin? Do you add anything else to it? TIA!


I use more of the AVJ and then a tablespoon of glycerin, so if i'm to measure it would be about a cup of AVJ and a tablespoon of glycerin. I live in a humid country so i can't over do the glycerin. This works excellently for me


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 17, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> How is everyone progressing? I've retained/grown an inch in my nape. The longest part is 15", which is 2" away from WSL on me. Why am I not excited? I think because the rest of my name is still 3" away at 14". Even though everything grew/retained an inch, that could take me forever and a day to get to.



Since I got minor heat damage the last time I straightened my hair back in November I haven't really checked my length. I've been wearing my hair curly all the time and it doesn't seem like it's getting any longer. I'm sure it is, but shrinkage is hiding it all.


----------



## Daina (Mar 18, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Since I got minor heat damage the last time I straightened my hair back in November I haven't really checked my length. I've been wearing my hair curly all the time and it doesn't seem like it's getting any longer. I'm sure it is, but shrinkage is hiding it all.



I know shrinkage is supposed to be a good thing but I really dislike how much my hair shrinks. My hair shrinks to shoulder length when curly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 21, 2018)

SOME *INSPIRATION*


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 31, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> SOME *INSPIRATION*


Beautiful hair!!! My hair hopes to be like yours when it grows up


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 31, 2018)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Beautiful hair!!! My hair hopes to be like yours when it grows up


Thank you, but this is not my hair in the picture  

Y'all be there.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Apr 17, 2018)

This is my month for my lengrh check!  I have a strong regimen using Whipped Shea butter. I keep my hair in twist and smooth with Shea. I believed that I have retained a whole lot because of this new found reggie. Im recovering from major surgery so right now its all about finding the energy and strength to do this length check and having a good wash day. I think Im going to shoot for this weekend!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 21, 2018)

Gonna wash my hair tomorrow. Again I’ve slipped into not caring about growth/length. I’m just letting it do whatever. Lol I think because my mind has been more focused on this baby inside of me. haha


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi ladies. Haven't been around much...too focused on life, most of all this pregnancy, but with a few weeks to go, I am thinking about what I'm gonna do with my hair. I am not sure if I want to just put my real hair in twists or just get some extensions or something so I can leave it alone. I will decide in the next two weeks or so. I've neglected my hair for the past couple weeks, so today I moisturized and sealed with glycerin/water/shea butter mix. Then I lightly detangled before putting it in two braids for nighttime. I just don't feel like messing with it anytime soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't been around much...too focused on life, most of all this pregnancy, but with a few weeks to go, I am thinking about what I'm gonna do with my hair. I am not sure if I want to just put my real hair in twists or just get some extensions or something so I can leave it alone. I will decide in the next two weeks or so. I've neglected my hair for the past couple weeks, so today I moisturized and sealed with glycerin/water/shea butter mix. Then I lightly detangled before putting it in two braids for nighttime. I just don't feel like messing with it anytime soon.


Congrats momma!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Congrats momma!!


Thanks sis!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 11, 2018)

where u get this from and whats her regi. by the way I love love love your regimen and I can tell a difference in my hair in a month



I Am So Blessed said:


> SOME *INSPIRATION*


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 12, 2018)

i am going to probably round out this year in braids/cornrows.  I have not had the time or energy for hair styling and atleast this way I can take care of my hair.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 18, 2018)

So I have been ghost for AWHILE, things have been busy the last 6 months or so but I'm finally getting back to a place where I can have more of a weekly routine. And when I thought about it, I have been at a hair length plateau for probably a year or so now. I say hair length plateau because my hair has significantly increased in volume but I am not seeing the length increase at all it seems, I'm still hovering around mid-back-ish. I have done away with all the tried and true issues like heat, and not moisturizing consistently etc etc. I have been doing a bunch of different buns for simplicity sake. I eat 85% vegan now, I work out, YOU NAME IT!!! I need a hooded dryer  because I do miss my hot oil treatments but I just wanted to know what things helped you push past what seemed like a REALLY hard plateau?


----------



## Daina (Sep 21, 2018)

JosieLynn said:


> So I have been ghost for AWHILE, things have been busy the last 6 months or so but I'm finally getting back to a place where I can have more of a weekly routine. And when I thought about it, I have been at a hair length plateau for probably a year or so now. I say hair length plateau because my hair has significantly increased in volume but I am not seeing the length increase at all it seems, I'm still hovering around mid-back-ish. I have done away with all the tried and true issues like heat, and not moisturizing consistently etc etc. I have been doing a bunch of different buns for simplicity sake. I eat 85% vegan now, I work out, YOU NAME IT!!! I need a hooded dryer  because I do miss my hot oil treatments but I just wanted to know what things helped you push past what seemed like a REALLY hard plateau?



I don't know what all the vegan diet consists of but are you getting enough protein? My best friend used to be vegan and she had hair challenges during that time with slow growth.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 21, 2018)

Daina said:


> I don't know what all the vegan diet consists of but are you getting enough protein? My best friend used to be vegan and she had hair challenges during that time with slow growth.



So I started like a 2 week vegan detox, but I am now incorporating more protein and healthy fats. I'm now more or less 80% vegan/vegetarian and probably eat meat like once a week. I have heard people having issues with that as well so I've been trying to be really conscientious about it. Yet my slow growth has been around much longer than i've been eating vegan so I was wondering if I was still missing the mark with some of my practices. I'm really working on being a lot more disciplined about my hair care routine and general health so I'm hoping I will see results through consistency.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 21, 2018)

shanelallyn30 said:


> where u get this from and whats her regi. by the way I love love love your regimen and I can tell a difference in my hair in a month


Yay!! I'm glad that your hair likes the Reggie. Easy and simple. 

As far as the picture....I have no clue where I found, I did a Google image search for long kinky hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh lawd. It's 2018 and I ain't waist length yet. I guess I better keep dreaming


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 25, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm about 2 inches from what I think is my waist. I've gained 20lbs, so I'm not sure anymore. My short term goal is to get this 20lbs off and clean up my ends


Just stopping by to say I dropped those 20 lbs!! Won't He do it. <praise dance> I'm still 20lbs away from my goal and maybe an inch away from Wsl. Come on December... Santa please bring me some inches.


----------

